# Chinese Metro Transport News & Updates



## AndrewJin

Every December witnesses inauguration ceremonies of metros and high-speed railways across China.
I start this thread mainly focusing on news and updates of Chinese metro construction, export of metro products and major breakthroughs of future metro technology. The term metro in this thread refers to subway, light rail, rapid suburban rail, trams, BRT, etc.







*I hope every member here could make a contribution to this thread, sharing with us the newest information and your experiences in Chinese metro.*
@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@XiaoYaoZi @55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @Abacin @Tom99 @Genesis @GS Zhou @djsjs @Daniel808 @Nan Yang @70U63 @CAPRICORN-88 @faithfulguy @ahojunk et al

[B][SIZE=5]Map of Greater China Cities with Rapid Transit and Light Rail[/SIZE][/B]
(excluding BRT)
[ATTACH=full]276962[/ATTACH]

[B]Top10 metro systems by mileage[/B] (excluding BRT)
[ATTACH=full]276963[/ATTACH]

[B]BRT in operation [/B]
[ATTACH=full]276964[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## AndrewJin

*Metro Line 3, Wuhan*
Some photos of the 28-km long *metro line 3*, the fourth line in my city
due to open on *28th December 2015.*
@dy1022 @Chinese Bamboo











*CBD station












*

*Hong Kong Road Sta.*
@Chinese-Dragon





*Home of Citizen Sta.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kyle Sun

When DaLian, my hometown, started to demonstrate whether dalian needed metro years ago ,many people worried about the cost and they thought the existing public traffic system were enough .

Fortunately dl gov decided to do it.

now dl metro puts into operation in time which saves the public from serious traffic jam.

no one complain about the cost now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ryzvonusef

You should also share this on ssc, their China forums are woefully under represented given the scale of Chinese infrastructure, they need regular updates likes these:

Projects & Infrastructure / å¨å»ºé¡¹ç®ä¸åºç¡è®¾æ½ - SkyscraperCity

I really like their pakistani forums, loads of information.



Kyle Sun said:


> When DaLian, which is my hometown, started to demonstrate whether dalian needed metro years ago ,many people worried about the cost and they thought the existing public traffic system were enough .
> 
> Fortunately dl gov decided to do it.
> 
> now dl metro puts into operation in time which saves the public from serious traffic jam.
> 
> no one complain about the cost now.



problem in Pakistan is that people here have given up on public transport, and especially given the lack of any concrete regulations, depend on private means like cars and more importantly bikes.

Which means that they feel no connection with public transport, since only the very desperate (mostly from the poor/lower middle class) use them.

We need to kick these underaged bikers riding with no lights and helmets to the curb and force them to use the bike instead of putting others in danger.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ryzvonusef said:


> You should also share this on ssc, their China forums are woefully under represented given the scale of Chinese infrastructure, they need regular updates likes these:
> 
> Projects & Infrastructure / å¨å»ºé¡¹ç®ä¸åºç¡è®¾æ½ - SkyscraperCity
> 
> I really like their pakistani forums, loads of information.
> 
> 
> 
> problem in Pakistan is that people here have given up on public transport, and especially given the lack of any concrete regulations, depend on private means like cars and more importantly bikes.
> 
> Which means that they feel no connection with public transport, since only the very desperate (mostly from the poor/lower middle class) use them.
> 
> We need to kick these underaged bikers riding with no lights and helmets to the curb and force them to use the bike instead of putting others in danger.


I know that forum, but don't have more energy for another one.

When you have a good public transport system with very affordable tickets, people will gradually turn to public transport. In greater Tokyo, over 90% commuters resort to metro and rapid suburban railways. My father used to drive to work, now by metro, 3-5 minutes a train.



Kyle Sun said:


> When DaLian, which is my hometown, started to demonstrate whether dalian needed metro years ago ,many people worried about the cost and they thought the existing public traffic system were enough .
> 
> Fortunately dl gov decided to do it.
> 
> now dl metro puts into operation in time which saves the public from serious traffic jam.
> 
> no one complain about the cost now.


Share with us some photos or news on Dalian metro, Dalian is a beautiful costal city!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Beijing will have over 300km of subways under construction in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

My hometown - NanChang 1st metro will commercial operation in this month (2015,12) ... other 5x metros still building, when February return hometown to see my parents, i will post photos in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> My hometown - NanChang 1st metro will commercial operation in this month (2015,12) ... other 5x metros still building, when February return hometown to see my parents, i will post photos in this thread.


Congrats! Nanchang will be the fourth city in Central China!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

my hometown Ningbo

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> my hometown Ningbo
> View attachment 277145
> View attachment 277146
> View attachment 277147
> 
> 
> View attachment 277532
> View attachment 277533


Impressive! One of the best non-provincial-capital cities!
How many lines in operation now? Ningbo's GDP in 2014 is 120 billion dollars, more than a lot of provincial capitals. Fiscally, Ningbo is very capable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

now , the first part of line 1, line2, totally about 50 kilometers in service,
the second part of line1, line2 will soon be in service which is about 20 kilometers,
line3, line4 under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> View attachment 277808
> 
> now , the first part of line 1, line2, totally about 50 kilometers in service,
> the second part of line1, line2 will soon be in service which is about 20 kilometers,
> line3, line4 under construction.


lol, see construction sites everywhere across China. Temporary inconvenience for the future efficiency!
Now, in Shanghai metro
Minhang, south suburb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> lol, see construction sites everywhere across China. Temporary inconvenience for the future efficiency!
> Now, in Shanghai metro
> Minhang, south suburb
> View attachment 277905
> 
> View attachment 277906
> 
> View attachment 277907



My hometown! Maybe @GS Zhou can post pics of above-the-ground portions of Shanghai Metro from DJI Phantom.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> My hometown! Maybe @GS Zhou can post pics of above-the-ground portions of Shanghai Metro from DJI Phantom.


+1 @GS Zhou

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oproh

I saw a picture in SSC of what the Beijing metro will look like in the future; dang it looks epic!




Anyway this is from wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

oproh said:


> I saw a picture in SSC of what the Beijing metro will look like in the future; dang it looks epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway this is from wikipedia


I prefer Shanghai metro, Beijing metro due to its history is not very well planned.

Wuhan 2020 plan is not bad, we have much less population compared to Beijing and Shanghai. And we have Yangtze River and Han River, the money for a metro tunnel across the Yangtze can be used to build a metro line in another city.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* Medium-low speed maglev railway to be on trial in C China *
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-12-9 7:39:23

 












Technicians adjust medium-low speed maglev trains in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province, Dec. 8, 2015. Starting from Changsha South Station in the west, to Huanghua Airport in the east, this 18.5-kilometer-long medium-low speed maglev railway will be on a trial run before long. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

Dec. 9, maglev train on trial run in Changsa, China.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Dec. 9, maglev train on trial run in Changsa, China.


Great news, low-speed maglev line is ideal for airport transport.

*Extensions to three local Metro lines to open together Saturday*
@Shotgunner51 @GS Zhou

The Metro Line 12 Nanjing Road W Station is being readied lately for its opening. The western section of Metro Line 12 will be put into service this month, mainly conveniencing people in Minhang and Xuhui districts who need to travel to city downtown. --Dong Jun (file photo)





EXTENSIONS to Metro Line 11, 12 and 13 will be put into operation this Saturday.

*The extensions would bring 27 new stations into operation and have the city's total Metro service mileage reaching 617 kilometers with 366 stations in total, Shanghai Shentong Metro Group Company said Thursday.*

Line 12 will have 16 new stations, including nine interchange stations. After the extension, Line 12 will become the Metro service to feature the most interchange stations.

Line 13 will have nine new stations open for service.

Extension to Line 11, which is also known as Disney Line, will have two new stations open this time--Luoshan Road and Xiuyan Road. The station at Shanghai Disney Resort would not open until next year when the resort starts operation.

The city's metro operator reminds commuters to mind gaps between the platform and train carriages in six stations such as at Caobao Road, Hanzhong Road and Jiangning Road. The gaps there are a little wider than other stations, due to design of curve-shaped platforms. Rubber steps have been installed to prevent accidents and more notices will be set up in future, the Metro operator said.

By the end of 2020, another four new lines and new extensions to five current Metro lines would be built and opened, said the Metro authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> Dec. 9, maglev train on trial run in Changsa, China.



Changsha also doing Maglev? Welcome to the club!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shanghai Metro *
Some photos taken last week on Shanghai metro 

*Network map after 40km-long extensions line open tomorrow 
Total mileage surpasses 600km!





Xujiahui Sta.








East Nanjing Road





Quxi Road





Dongchuan road, suburban Shanghai 





Hongqiao HSR Station







*
@Shotgunner51 @GS Zhou @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *Shanghai Metro *
> Some photos taken last week on Shanghai metro
> 
> *Network map after 40km-long extensions line open tomorrow
> Total mileage surpasses 600km!
> View attachment 280223
> 
> 
> Xujiahui Sta.
> View attachment 280226
> View attachment 280230
> 
> 
> East Nanjing Road
> View attachment 280228
> 
> 
> Quxi Road
> View attachment 280229
> 
> 
> Dongchuan road, suburban Shanghai
> View attachment 280225
> 
> 
> Hongqiao HSR Station
> View attachment 280235
> 
> View attachment 280227
> *
> @Shotgunner51 @GS Zhou @ahojunk



Excellent!

As said before, the experience of Shanghai is useful for mega cities in China, especially Beijing which is a chaos.

Build the city on metro.
Ultra-high density along metro lines, 1 km radius from station.

Very low density otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dy1022

Shanghai Rocks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Beijing is always the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

beijingwalker said:


> Beijing is always the best!


No offense, I love Beijing. But metro wise, I personally think Shanghai is better. Because of historic limit, some lines in Beijing have to use damn small 6B cars (B cars *6) and some transfer stations are ...u know which station I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dy1022

AndrewJin said:


> No offense, I love Beijing. But metro wise, I personally think Shanghai is better. Because of historic limit, some lines in Beijing have to use damn small 6B cars (B cars *6) and some transfer stations are ...u know which station I mean.




苹果园站， god sake!!!


----------



## Ryuzaki

Has Qingdao recent got metro rail?


----------



## B+ Dracula

Amazing ! Heavenly Pictures
.
or maybe can also be termed as Heaven on Earth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Shanghai Metro *
> Some photos taken last week on Shanghai metro
> 
> *Network map after 40km-long extensions line open tomorrow
> Total mileage surpasses 600km!
> View attachment 280223
> 
> 
> Xujiahui Sta.
> View attachment 280226
> View attachment 280230
> 
> 
> East Nanjing Road
> View attachment 280228
> 
> 
> Quxi Road
> View attachment 280229
> 
> 
> Dongchuan road, suburban Shanghai
> View attachment 280225
> 
> 
> Hongqiao HSR Station
> View attachment 280235
> 
> View attachment 280227
> *
> @Shotgunner51 @GS Zhou @ahojunk



So Taibei...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Ryuzaki said:


> Has Qingdao recent got metro rail?


First line open on the day before yesterday, the 23rd city of mainland China.
2015年：northern section of line3
2016年：line3
2017年：line2, line11
2018年：line 13
2020年：line1 line4
2021年：line6, line8, line12

*Qingdao metro opens*
17 Dec 2015
CHINA: The first metro line in Qingdao opened for trial passenger operation at 11.00 on December 16. Services on Line 3 operate between 06.30 and 21.30 using six six-car trainsets.

The 12 km northern section of Line 3 links Qingdao North railway station with Shungshan in the city centre. There are 10 stations and the end-to-end journey time is 19 min. The underground standard gauge line is electrified at 750 V DC.

Construction started in 2009. The second phase will extend the route south by 13 km to Qingdao railway station, adding 12 stations. The total cost of both sections of Line 3 is 13bn yuan.

When complete, Line 3 will be operated with a fleet of 24 trainsets that will be stabled at a depot at the northern end of the route. The Type B sets supplied by CSR Qingdao Sifang are aluminium-bodied with capacity for 1 898 passengers including 248 seated.

Construction contracts worth 7bn yuan were awarded on November 20 for two further metro lines in Qingdao. China Railways 12th Group Co is to build Line 1 and China Railways 11th Group Co is to build Line 2.

*Qingdao subway system to launch in December*
The thriving East Chinese city of Qingdao will welcome a new subway system, which is also the first subway in Shandong province, by December 16, when trial operation begins.

Connecting the Qingdao North railway station, the newly launched subway will usher in a new era for the bustling commerce and circulation industry in Licang district, which a majority of the metro line runs through.

At the moment, a fast growing number of businesses are moving into Zhongfang, an underground business street with a total space of 260,000 square meters, where the Licun subway stop is.

Underground spaces will link the busy department stores of Qingdao, where visitors rub shoulders day and night, to subway stops, making shopping more accessible and convenient.

Apart from the M3 line which will open by the end of the year, the M2 line will also pass through Licang in 2017.

As a transit hub for the two lines, the Licang Subway Complex will have a built-in floor space of 120,000 square meters with 4 levels underground. The complex will have a business space of 50,000 square meters. Its ground space will be a park and also a plaza for locals to lounge around and enjoy their leisure time.

Several stores will be open by the end of the year, welcoming subway riders on the M3 and the overall project will be complete by May 2016.

At the crossing of Jingkou road and Junfeng road, a 'tea culture city' is being raised and will become a feature stop for the M3.

With a total investment of 10 million yuan, the Tiandu Tea Culture City will have a floor space of 40,000 square meters. The complex will have a number of boutique stores, supermarkets, a tea museum, a food court, as well as 123 residential houses and 9 business offices.

Weng Xingdeng, an investor of the project, said there are more than 2000 tea merchants from South China doing business in Qingdao. Each year, thousands of tons of tea are transported to Qingdao and sold across North China.

"The Tea Culture City will feature the headquarters of tea businesses in North China and enhance the branding of Qingdao as a hub for tea commerce in the north," he said.

The complex is located 10 minutes' drive from the Qingdao North Railway Station.

The northernmost station of the M3 is the Qingdao North Railway Station, which is the largest transportation hub in Shandong province.

Resembling a gigantic flying seagull, it opened to passengers in January 2014 and handles an estimated 9.25 million passengers per year, a figure that could rise to 18 million by 2020.

The station now handles an average of 50,000 passengers every day and more than 300,000 people come to the station every day, according to official data.

A total of 100 thousand square meters of commercial space is being built on the east and west plazas at the station with a wide array of stores and sufficient parking lots.

A 36-sq-km area around the station is being transformed into Qingdao Traffic Business District, in a bid to revamp the original industrial hub into a service oriented new urban center.

"The train station will be a comprehensive transit hub with huge commercial opportunities integrating resources and values brought by subway, high speed train railway, intercity coach and local buses," said Pei Chunguang, deputy general manager of Qingdao Hicreat, Licang's state owned infrastructure developer.

Qingdao North Railway Station embraces huge commercialopportunities. (Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Qingdao Metro on the first day（16 December 2015)*
photos from ditiezu.com

over 200km lines are being constructed at the moment











2-4yuan without transport card

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Changsa maglev under test.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> Changsa maglev under test.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Changsa maglev under test.


Beautiful!
Low speed maglev railway is so economically feasible!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Nanchang‘s 1st 24-station metro line to open on 26.12.2015：

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Introducing the metro system of Xi'an, the ancient capital of Tang Dynasty *
Xi'an, formally known as Chang'an, is the third city in Western China having a metro system after Chongqing and Chengdu. Currently, there are 2 subway lines，average daily ridership is one million.
@ahojunk @Dungeness @Nan Yang @Abotani @TaiShang @Kashmiri Pandit






Ticket fares range from 2 yuan to 5 yuan.
（transport card 10% off, student 50% off, senior free)






*An extensive network in the future*
Simplified Chinese 






Traditional Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Every station has its unique symbol in Xi'an
Xi'an metro represents a combination of a sort of ancient feel and modernity.
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*History speaks for itself*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

the platform is very stylish, love the decorations and the patterns

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hexagonsnow

AndrewJin said:


> *History speaks for itself*
> View attachment 280718
> View attachment 280719
> View attachment 280720
> View attachment 280721
> View attachment 280722
> View attachment 280723


wow!looks so modern and well designed in metro decorate!



oproh said:


> I saw a picture in SSC of what the Beijing metro will look like in the future; dang it looks epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway this is from wikipedia


YES!OVER 17line in beijing ,you can go anywhere by metro ,fast and clear,the price is cheap last year that you can go anywhere with only two yuans,but now the price is much expensive,the primary price is 3 yuan for 6 kilometer!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *Every station has its unique symbol in Xi'an
> Xi'an metro represents a combination of a sort of ancient feel and modernity.
> View attachment 280712
> 
> 
> View attachment 280713
> View attachment 280714
> 
> 
> View attachment 280715
> View attachment 280716
> 
> 
> View attachment 280717
> *


Wow! Western China is beginning to rock!

I like this feature of every station having its own unique symbol.

I think this is the first in the world, right?

Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Wow! Western China is beginning to rock!
> 
> I like this feature of every station having its own unique symbol.
> 
> I think this is the first in the world, right?
> 
> Well done.


I think Taipei metro has its unique station symbol. @TaiShang
However, the current mayor(some brainless surgeon) cancels the interchange discounts.



ahojunk said:


> Wow! Western China is beginning to rock!


Up to December, there are four cities in Western China having a subway system, Chongqing, Chengdu, Xi'an and Kunming. Metro under construction, Urumqi, Lanzhou, Nanning and Guiyang. Xining subway will start construction in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I think Taipei metro has its unique station symbol. @TaiShang
> However, the current mayor(some brainless surgeon) cancels the interchange discounts.
> 
> 
> Up to December, there are four cities in Western China having a subway system, Chongqing, Chengdu, Xi'an and Kunming. Metro under construction, Urumqi, Lanzhou, Nanning and Guiyang. Xining subway will start construction in 2016.
> View attachment 280727



Beautiful pictures @AndrewJin , @cirr 

@ahojunk 

Taibei metro stations often have their own unique design and feel. Some feel modern and sleek like Minquan Xilu, some pretty historical, like Chiang Kaishek Memorial Hall. 

But the stations do not have their separate symbols, all use Taibei Metro symbol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHN Bamboo

AndrewJin said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Beautiful pictures @AndrewJin , @cirr
> 
> @ahojunk
> 
> Taibei metro stations often have their own unique design and feel. Some feel modern and sleek like Minquan Xilu, some pretty historical, like Chiang Kaishek Memorial Hall.
> 
> But the stations do not have their separate symbols, all use Taibei Metro symbol.


I think every station in Taibei has a special stamp.





We actually have a Taiwan metro section in our metro forum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> the platform is very stylish, love the decorations and the patterns


I especially like their design of the walls.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

The entrance, the China red!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


>


I‘m sure you will like the old Xi'an railway station when the reconstruction is done a couple of years later.
Xi'an Railway Station before
@anant_s









Xi'an Railway Station in the future(reconstruction already kicks off)











Also introducing the Xi'an North Railway Station(high-speed rail)





The light rail of Xi'an's new town( for tourism)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Beijing subway tests lower fares for morning non-rush hours*
(Xinhua) 07:34, December 23, 2015

BEIJING, Dec. 22 -- Beijing will begin a trial of discounted subway fares at the end of this year to encourage commuters to travel during non-rush hours, according to the operator on Tuesday.

Travel card users can enjoy the discount if their journeys begin at one of 11 stations on the Batong Line and five Changping Line stations. Their journeys must start before 7 a.m. on workdays, Beijing Subway, which runs most of the lines in the capital, announced.

The discount will last until Dec. 31, 2016. It is hoped that it will reduce crowds during rush hours, said the company.

A review will be carried out after the pilot period ends, it added.

At the end of this year, the company will shorten train intervals on Line 1, 6, 9, 10 and the Yizhuang, Fangshan and Changping lines by five seconds to two minutes at most during rush hours, said the operator. 

(Editor:Liang Jun,Bianji)​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan Metro Line3 
One week before the official inauguration 

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*The second phase of Shanghai Metro Line 13 inaugurated in December*
During Shanghai Expo 2010, one small section of line 13 was served as the Expo Line, connecting the northern park and the southern park. I was an volunteer near the Belgium&EU pavilion and took this subway everyday from downtown Shanghai to the expo park.
*
























*
@Shotgunner51 @GS Zhou

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

@AndrewJin wonderful pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chengdu Metro Line3 open today
The second longest metro system of Western China




*
Nursery 
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

2015.12.26 NanChang city (capital of China JiangXi province) 1st metro officially opening operation 

快讯：南昌地铁1号线12月26日正式开通试运营

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

12.26 NanChang citizens enjoying the 1st metro day

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *The second phase of Shanghai Metro Line 13 inaugurated in December*
> During Shanghai Expo 2010, one small section of line 13 was served as the Expo Line, connecting the northern park and the southern park. I was an volunteer near the Belgium&EU pavilion and took this subway everyday from downtown Shanghai to the expo park.
> *
> View attachment 281584
> View attachment 281585
> View attachment 281586
> View attachment 281587
> View attachment 281588
> View attachment 281589
> View attachment 281590
> View attachment 281591
> *
> @Shotgunner51 @GS Zhou



If I remember correctly，the 2nd phase of Shanghai Metro Line 12 was also inaugurated a few days back。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> If I remember correctly，the 2nd phase of Shanghai Metro Line 12 was also inaugurated a few days back。


Actually 3 "second phase", and such "second phase" is longer than "first case".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> 12.26 NanChang citizens enjoying the 1st metro day
> 
> View attachment 282759
> View attachment 282760
> View attachment 282761
> View attachment 282762
> View attachment 282763
> View attachment 282765
> View attachment 282766
> View attachment 282764


Red token! 
Congrat!
Sorry for missing the news yesterday, too many projects were inaugurated yesterday, including high-speed railways, metros, expressways, maglev line, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> 2015.12.26 NanChang city (capital of China JiangXi province) 1st metro officially opening operation
> 
> 快讯：南昌地铁1号线12月26日正式开通试运营
> View attachment 282748
> View attachment 282749
> View attachment 282750
> View attachment 282751
> View attachment 282752
> View attachment 282753
> View attachment 282754


The inauguration of the first line is similar to "losing virginity", more will come shortly one after another. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> The inauguration of the first line is similar to "losing virginity", more will come shortly one after another. lol


Yes ... NanChang city r digging another 4x mero-lines, they will be opened in next years.
NanChang Metro, Keep going ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> Yes ... NanChang city r digging another 4x mero-lines, they will be opened in next years.
> NanChang Metro, Keep going ~!


Tomorrow I will try the newly opened metro line 3 on the first day, the fourth line in Wuhan, if I have time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

This looks like a group of foreign students or tourists.

They are enjoying the new Nanchang metro!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vtnsx

China is growing fast!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

Wow! Homeland is changing so fast, I haven't got time to take a breath!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

Qingdao, Shandong Province gets 1st subway line

The north section of Qingdao Subway Line No 3, the first subway line of Shandong, was put into operation on Wednesday, Dec 16. 2015. The travel time of the 12-kilometer-long line is about 19 minutes. 

Below are some pictures of the happy occasion.





Very colorful indeed.





This is one good looking passenger.




















I like the bright colors in the coaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Qingdao, Shandong Province gets 1st subway line
> 
> The north section of Qingdao Subway Line No 3, the first subway line of Shandong, was put into operation on Wednesday, Dec 16. 2015. The travel time of the 12-kilometer-long line is about 19 minutes.
> 
> Below are some pictures of the happy occasion.
> 
> View attachment 282868
> 
> Very colorful indeed.
> 
> View attachment 282869
> 
> This is one good looking passenger.
> 
> View attachment 282870
> 
> 
> View attachment 282871
> 
> 
> View attachment 282872
> 
> 
> View attachment 282873
> 
> I like the bright colors in the coaches.


Very charming!
I have tried Wuhan's fourth subway, metro line 3, today is the first day. I'll update later!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

ahojunk said:


> View attachment 282865
> 
> This looks like a group of foreign students or tourists.
> 
> They are enjoying the new Nanchang metro!


Yes, news said some foreign students from NanChang University also taking the metro at the 1st day ... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*28th December 2015
The first day of Wuhan Metro Line3
The fourth subway in Wuhan




*
Metro line 3 is the fourth subway in Wuhan after line 1, 2, 4.
And it is the first line crossing Han River, 
the biggest tributary of Yangtze River flowing into Yangtze in Wuhan.
*




*
Rolling stock by China North Railway, now part of CRRC
*








*

*Platform of a standard subway station 






40-43 degree drinking water is provided.






Automatic library 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Transfer from line 3 to line4
Peak hours





Transfer station of line 3 and line 4








A subway station in the suburb 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*The subway station of the centre of Wuhan CBD
It will be a transfer station of line 3 and line7 in 2017.















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Dunno what was his feeling wearing pink








*A buddhist temple in Wuhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Subway station of Citizens Home








The kids whose pictures were chosen are prized with LIFETIME FREE RIDE 









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Citizens Home*
There is a tunnel linking the station directly to the basement
*




*
(this photo is from online)
*









*
This service centre is where local citizens can get all official documents and administrative matters done in one single spot, including applying for visa, registering a company, bidding for government projects, etc. Every bureau of Wuhan government has counters and civil workers at Citizens Home so that citizens don't need to go to different bureaus for the once notorious "red stamps". 
*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Dunno what was his feeling wearing pink
> View attachment 283003
> View attachment 283001
> 
> 
> *A buddhist temple in Wuhan*
> View attachment 283002
> View attachment 283004
> View attachment 283005




Metro car interior in Wuhan, metro stations are way more artistic than that of Shanghai, envy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Metro car interior in Wuhan, metro stations are way more artistic than that of Shanghai, envy!


Dude, you must be seldom taking Metro to work!
Shanghai Metro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Extension of China's first intercity subway inaugurated 
Guangzhou-Foshan Subway



















*
@ahojunk @Yizhi @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *Extension of China's first intercity subway inaugurated
> Guangzhou-Foshan Subway
> View attachment 283142
> 
> View attachment 283143
> 
> View attachment 283145
> 
> View attachment 283144
> View attachment 283146
> *
> @ahojunk @Yizhi @Chinese-Dragon



Intercity subway? Very interesting!

By end 2015, how many cities have metro? Total size/mileage?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yizhi

AndrewJin said:


> *Extension of China's first intercity subway inaugurated
> Guangzhou-Foshan Subway
> View attachment 283142
> 
> View attachment 283143
> 
> View attachment 283145
> 
> View attachment 283144
> View attachment 283146
> *
> @ahojunk @Yizhi @Chinese-Dragon


Shenzhen & Huizhou have a similar program connecting their metro systems if i remember it correctly. any more info on that? it's closer to home.

I hope some day the entire Pearl River Delta would be united under one gigantic subway system, with Guangzhou Shenzhen HK taking the lead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Shotgunner51 said:


> Intercity subway? Very interesting!
> 
> By end 2015, how many cities have metro? Total size/mileage?



Shanghai and Suzhou are going down the same route。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Intercity subway? Very interesting!
> 
> By end 2015, how many cities have metro? Total size/mileage?


Let me summarise on the final day of 2015!
It's a huge work to know how many lines are open or start construction in such a big country!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swastika

ahojunk said:


> View attachment 282865
> 
> This looks like a group of foreign students or tourists.
> 
> They are enjoying the new Nanchang metro!


 every non han is black, congrats china



cnleio said:


> Yes, news said some foreign students from NanChang University also taking the metro at the 1st day ... lol


howmany blacks are living in China ?


----------



## cnleio

Swastika said:


> howmany blacks are living in China ?


As far as i knew there r many African from East Africa / West Africa nations stay in China, there'r 3x kinds of African ppl:
1. African traders
2. Illegal immigrants
3. African students

GuangZhou city of GuangDong province has the largest African group living in China ... most r African traders and illegal immigrants u can see many African in GuangZhou city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Yizhi said:


> Shenzhen & Huizhou have a similar program connecting their metro systems if i remember it correctly. any more info on that? it's closer to home.
> 
> I hope some day the entire Pearl River Delta would be united under one gigantic subway system, with Guangzhou Shenzhen HK taking the lead.


It's unlikely to connect all, since PRD is not a small region for low-speed subways. But a big intercity high-speed railway is under construction. Some lines are already open(Guangzhou-Zhuhai, Guangzhou-Jiangmen, Guangzhou-Shenzhen) and more 200-250km/h intercity HSRs will be opened.

*Pearl River Delta Rapid Transit*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The *Pearl River Delta Rapid Transit* is a regional rapid rail network being gradually constructed in the Pearl River Delta, People's Republic of China. The project's goal is to have every major urban center in the Pearl River Delta to be within one-hour travel by rail to Guangzhou.[1]On March 16, 2005, the State Council examined and approved plans for a regional rapid rail transit network for the Bohai Economic Rim, Yangtze River Delta and the Pearl River Delta. According to the plan, by 2020, Pearl River Delta Rapid Transit network will have a total route mileage of about 600 kilometres (370 mi).[2][3] *In September 2009, the plan was expanded to 1,478 km (918 mi) of routes split up into 23 lines. In the long term vision network length will reach 1,890 km (1,170 mi) by 2030. By then the network will provide basic coverage to the Pearl River Delta region.









The current intercity high-speed rail network or Pearl River Delta, linking some of the major cities in the region except HK. The underground HSR from Shenzhen to HK is under construction. 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Swastika

cnleio said:


> As far as i knew there r many African from East Africa / West Africa nations stay in China, there'r 3x kinds of African ppl:
> 1. African traders
> 2. Illegal immigrants
> 3. African students
> 
> GuangZhou city of GuangDong province has the largest African group living in China ... most r African traders and illegal immigrants u can see many African in GuangZhou city.


why your country is importing Africans ? my friend just look at usa.....


----------



## cnleio

Swastika said:


> why your country is importing Africans ? my friend just look at usa.....


I didn't say China import African ... seriously China attract many African traders from Africa doing business in China, these African traders buy goods in local China market and sell back to their Africa homelands ... some successful African businessmen set home in China city, some become illegal immigrants. It seems Chinese police & laws also r loose to these illegal immigrants who living in China cities, our police didn't actively clean up illegal immigrants yet ... but like GuangZhou city more and more Chinese ppl focus on the illegal immigrant problem.

Other young African r foreign students studying in China Universities from local middle-class or rich-class families in Africa nations, there'r different cases ... China r exporting Chinese culture & influence to the Africa land for many years, those African students r the SEED for Sino-Africa relationship, China trading with Africa nations will rise up, they r the 'WINDOWS' for Chinese into the Africa land !  _(China's foresight, China influence to Africa begin teaching African young students.)_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Swastika

cnleio said:


> I didn't say China import African ... seriously China attract many African traders from Africa doing business in China, these African traders buy goods in local China market and sell back to their Africa homelands ... some successful African businessmen set home in China city, some become illegal immigrants. It seems Chinese police & laws also r loose to these illegal immigrants who living in China cities, our police didn't actively clean up illegal immigrants yet ... but like GuangZhou city more and more Chinese ppl focus on the illegal immigrant problem.
> 
> Other young African r foreign students studying in China Universities from local middle-class or rich-class families in Africa nations, there'r different cases ... China r exporting Chinese culture & influence to the Africa land for many years, those African students r the SEED for Sino-Africa relationship, China trading with Africa nations will rise up, they r the 'WINDOWS' for Chinese into the Africa land !  _(China's foresight, China influence to Africa begin teaching African young students.)_


cool ! thanks for detailed answer NY friend.


----------



## cnleio

Swastika said:


> cool ! thanks for detailed answer NY friend.


The policy of China Universities adopting young African students study in China begain at Mao's China ... already executing many years, today those students ever studied in China become some Africa nation's leader & local government officers ... and these middle-class & rich-class African families still willing send their children to study in China, the more African students from local socially-influential families in China Universities when these young African return Africa, the better relationship with China in the future, such positive cycle it's good for China investments in Africa. So until to today, we still can see many African students from different africa nations studying in China Universities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swastika

cnleio said:


> The policy of China Universities adopting young African students study in China begain at Mao's China ... already executing many years, today those students ever studied in China become some Africa nation's leader & local government officers ... and these middle-class & rich-class African families still willing send their children to study in China, the more African students from local socially-influential families in China Universities when these young African return Africa, the better relationship with China in the future, such positive cycle it's good for China investments in Africa. So until to today, we still can see many African students from different africa nations studying in China Universities.


I though that they are Chinese citizens, like in UK or UK. 

once again, thanks for detailed answer


----------



## AndrewJin

Swastika said:


> I though that they are Chinese citizens, like in UK or UK.
> 
> once again, thanks for detailed answer


It's nearly impossible for illegal or legal Africans to get a green card unless they are top technicians, scientists and investors. Only several thousands foreigners are issued with a green card for the last decade. One American professor in my school have to renew his work visa every 2 years since his submission has been denied for many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*A nursery in the newly opened Chengdu Metro Line4


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *A nursery in the newly opened Chengdu Metro Line4
> View attachment 283571
> View attachment 283573
> View attachment 283574
> View attachment 283575
> View attachment 283576
> View attachment 283577
> *


.
Looks like Chengdu is preparing for lots of babies ...... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

delete


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> It's nearly impossible for illegal or legal Africans to get a green card unless they are top technicians, scientists and investors. Only several thousands foreigners are issued with a green card for the last decade. One American professor in my school have to renew his work visa every 2 years since his submission has been denied for many times.


.
Ha ha. This is the Chinese way to keep out the unwanted trash.

If the potential migrants are not good enough to meet your Chinese standards, sorry, they just don't get in.

We may not like it, but this is the reality.

Your country, your rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Swastika said:


> I though that they are Chinese citizens, like in UK or UK.
> 
> once again, thanks for detailed answer


Well i know most Chinese students willing return China to develop, few stay in overseas. Many Chinese scientists in China ever studied in West Universities, they with advanced techs & skilles from West back to China and build China, since 1949 PRC established 1st group of our Chinese scientists just came from West Universities, today Chinese students still go outside and back inside no changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> Well i know most Chinese students willing return China to develop, few stay in overseas. Many Chinese scientists in China ever studied in West Universities, they with advanced techs & skilles from West back to China and build China, since 1949 PRC established 1st group of our Chinese scientists just came from West Universities, today Chinese students still go outside and back inside no changed.


That history is very touching, those top-notch Chinese scientists were willing to go back to China which had literally nothing at that time.
Qian Xuesen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
He is my most respected alumnus!

His test paper of hydraulics

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> Looks like Chengdu is preparing for lots of babies ...... lol


A lot of people are preparing for their second kid!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*A summary of 2015*
*Is your city in the rank?*
@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@XiaoYaoZi @55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @Abacin @Tom99 @Genesis @GS Zhou @djsjs @Daniel808 @Nan Yang @70U63 ]@CAPRICORN-88 @XiaoYaoZi @Hu Songshan @theniubt @LTE-TDD @faithfulguy et al





The first number is the number of stations, 
the second the number of all lines.





Top3 remain the same, Shanghai, Beijing and Guangzhou.
Top5-10 are reshuffled.
*14 metro systems* are in Coastal China, including HK, Taipei and Gaoxiong.
Central China, Western China and Northeastern China all have *4 metro systems *respectively.
The newly opened metro systems of 2015 are, *Nanchang and Qingdao.
The cities with a new line in 2015 are, Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Dalian, Wuhan, Chengdu, Hangzhou, Ningbo, Nanchang, Qingdao, etc.*


I can't believe that with a fourth line opened in my city, she is not even Top10 in China, one rank lower than 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

AndrewJin said:


> *Is your city in the rank?*
> 
> View attachment 283900
> 
> The first number is the number of stations,
> the second the number of all lines.
> View attachment 283902
> 
> 
> Top3 remain the same, Shanghai, Beijing and Guangzhou.
> Top5-10 are reshuffled.
> *14 metro systems* are in Coastal China, including HK, Taipei and Gaoxiong.
> Central China, Western China and Northeastern China all have *4 metro systems *respectively.
> The newly opened metro systems of 2015 are, *Nanchang and Qingdao.
> The cities with a new line in 2015 are, Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Dalian, Wuhan, Chengdu, Hangzhou, Ningbo, Nanchang, Qingdao, etc.*


I just see the mainland metros completely over TaiWan metros , such rapid development in mainland of China indeed a good news ... any big city need the metro rail system, Well Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cnleio said:


> I just see the mainland metros completely over TaiWan metros , such rapid development in mainland of China indeed a good news ... any big city need the metro rail system, Well Done.


Over 3000km all together!
It won't be soon to reach 5000km.
Every 2nd tier and some 3rd tier cities need metro!
Big one!

In the first half of 2016, Fuzhou Metro and Dongguan Metro will open!

*Fuzhou Metro 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*West extension of Metro Line2 in Changsha open
The third metro system in Central China*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

Ningbo metro pictures:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> Ningbo metro pictures:
> View attachment 284956
> View attachment 284957
> View attachment 284958
> View attachment 284959
> 
> 
> View attachment 284960
> View attachment 284961
> View attachment 284962
> View attachment 284963


Fascinating, potential tier one metropolis!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

city control center








station controller

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> View attachment 284964
> View attachment 284966
> View attachment 284967
> View attachment 284968
> 
> 
> 
> city control center
> View attachment 284969
> 
> View attachment 284971
> 
> station controller
> View attachment 284970


Do U have any news about the metro planning in other cities in Zhejiang Province other than Hangzhou and Ningbo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

AndrewJin said:


> Do U have any news about the metro planning in other cities in Zhejiang Province other than Hangzhou and Ningbo?



根据浙江省政府批准的《浙中城市群规划(2008～2020)》，浙中城市群是浙江省重点培育的三大城市群之一和第四大都市区。《报告书》中提到，浙江将于近期新建11条城际轨道线，杭州都市圈4条；宁波都市圈3条；金华都市圈2条；台州都市圈2条。其中，金华都市圈2条，分别为金华至义乌至横店，义乌火车站至义乌。
according to middle zhejiang citycluster plan， urban agglomeration plan，besides ningbo and hangzhou, jinhua-yiwu intercity metro， and taizhou metro is under planning，to 2020，there will be 11 lines， hangzhou4， ningbo3， jinhua-yiwu2，and taizhou2.






该规划涉及的轨道线路共7条轨道，合计250.0公里，包括浙中城市群轨道交通金义线（金华市婺城区人民政府-金义都市新区-义乌市区-义乌大陈客运站，全长78.7公里）、浙中城市群轨道交通东义浦线（铁路义乌站-义乌市区-东阳市横店影视基地，全长44.7公里）、浙中城市群轨道交通八一街市区线（金华市中心城区部分，全长23.3公里）、浙中城市群轨道交通金兰线（金华中心城区部分，全长16公里）、浙中城市群轨道交通金永武线（金华中心城区部分，全长6.9公里）以及义乌轨道3号线和4号线（全长80.4公里）。

according to the plan,all jinhua-yiwu inter cities lines, incuding the metro in jinhua and yiwu is about 250km.
78.7 km between jinhua to yiwu; 80.4km in yiwu and 50km in jinhua.

Taizhou City Rail Transit
近日，《浙江省都市圈城际铁路近期建设规划》获国家发改委批复同意，台州两条城际轨道位列其中，这意味着我市城际轨道项目立项成功，拿到了建设的“准生证”。
根据规划，台州市域铁路由S1、S2两条市域线组成，线路总长度约221公里，其中S1线为南北走向，连接临海东部新城、杜桥、椒江、路桥、泽国、温岭市区和玉环，S2线为南北-东西-南北走向，连接临海火车站、临海城区、黄岩、椒江、金清口新城、温岭东部组团。

taizhou metro has s1,s2 two sunway lines, toatl 221km, includ 8 lines of metrotram on ground, going to operation before 2020.





*Wenzhou Rail Transit*
*
the first line S1 is under construction, finish in 2017, is the first line financed by private capital, also the first private metro in China, total 361.8km, investment 80b rmb.







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*A glance at the 'subway train hospital'*

​

The vehicle maintenance garage at the Huilongguan Subway Vehicle Maintenance Center in Beijing. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn ] 

​

A test and repair tool in the vehicle maintenance garage at the Huilongguan Subway Vehicle Maintenance Center in Beijing. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn ] 

​

Vehicle components waiting to be repaired in the vehicle maintenance garage. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn ]

​

Subway carriages are serviced in the vehicle maintenance garage. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn ] 

​

The Huilongguan Subway Vehicle Maintenance Center is also a training base for the Third Subsidiary Company of the Beijing Subway Co. All the new staff comes here for vocational training every year. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn ] 

​

Electric training system at the training base. All the training exams are completed using this system. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn

​

Platforms for practical tests at the training base. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn ]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

​ 

Maintenance workers in the garage. All staff members are on different shifts to maintain the smooth operation of the vehicles. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn ]


​

Maintenance workers with the subway carriages. Most of them are young men who are very thorough in their work. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn ] 


​

Serviced carriages are waiting for departure in the garage. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn ] 


​

A subway train is returning to the garage for maintenance after operation. [Photo by Zheng Liang/China.org.cn ]

***

No achievement comes by accident; each has their own historical movers. In the background Metro and HSR development of China, there are hundreds and thousands of dedicated men and women, from ground worker to engineers and system managers, who make it all possible. When celebrating the success, we should not miss out on recognizing the real movers of historical development. They are all true patriots!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> No achievement comes by accident; each has their own historical movers. In the background Metro and HSR development of China, there are hundreds and thousands of dedicated men and women, from ground worker to engineers and system managers, who make it all possible. When celebrating the success, we should not miss out on recognizing the real movers of historical development. They are all true patriots!


Well said bro!
And I do think they should change to another colour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Well said bro!
> And I do think they should change to another colour.
> View attachment 285629
> View attachment 285630



：）

It is very eye-catching, I should say. Impossible to miss 

Perhaps that was the reason to select such "catchy" color.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Real Estate Advertising Metro in Dalian


















*
@Kyle Sun Advertising in Dalian is crazy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*The year of monkey is coming!*
*Buy a monkey-theme metro card in Wuxi City*
*



*

*Wuxi Metro is the third metro system in Jiangsu Province after Nanjing and Suzhou









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*continued, Wuxi Metro





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Guangzhou Tram
























*
@ahojunk @Nan Yang @Jguo @CAPRICORN-88 @Yizhi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*CRRC unit bags $10 million London Underground order*

By Zheng Xin(China Daily)
Updated: 2016-01-16 08:34:11





The CRRC Corp stand at the Metro China 2015 expo in Beijing. [Photo/China Daily]​
China Railway Rolling Stock Corp said on Friday that its overseas subsidiary has won a $10 million order from London Underground.

Delkor Rail, an overseas subsidiary of its unit CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co, has signed a long-term supply contract with Transport for London for the supply of underground-train parts.

Industry experts said the deal is testimony to China's growing presence in the global high-speed railway market.

"Chinese high-speed rail companies' presence in the global market will expand in the next three to five years," said Cao Gangcai, vice-chief economist at CRRC Corp.

The rail firm's technical strength, research and development capability and equipment have been used in more than 100 countries and regions. The rapid global economic development will spur demand for more rail products, he said.

That said, it will still take some time before foreign countries fully accept Chinese technologies and China's high-speed rail products, said Cao.

Delkor Rail, a leading supplier of quality noise- and vibration-attenuation products and solutions, is fully owned by CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive.

Its technical expertise and quality components have been utilized in construction projects in countries and regions including Australia, New Zealand, Canada, Singapore and Hong Kong.

The company has also been actively exploring the European and American markets in recent years, said CRRC.

The order from Transport for London will help expand the company's presence in the United Kingdom and open doors to other European markets, it said.

Generically referred to as "the Tube", the London Underground, which opened in 1863, is the world's oldest underground railway system and carries more than 1 billion passengers a year.

The London transport department has come out with several renovation plans for its subway lines. Most of the railway tracks and facilities are aging and need upgraded.

CRRC was formed by the merger of CSR Corp and CNR Corp, China's former top two train manufacturers, with an eye on boosting international competitiveness and attracting more global orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *CRRC unit bags $10 million London Underground order*
> 
> By Zheng Xin(China Daily)
> Updated: 2016-01-16 08:34:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CRRC Corp stand at the Metro China 2015 expo in Beijing. [Photo/China Daily]​
> China Railway Rolling Stock Corp said on Friday that its overseas subsidiary has won a $10 million order from London Underground.
> 
> Delkor Rail, an overseas subsidiary of its unit CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co, has signed a long-term supply contract with Transport for London for the supply of underground-train parts.
> 
> Industry experts said the deal is testimony to China's growing presence in the global high-speed railway market.
> 
> "Chinese high-speed rail companies' presence in the global market will expand in the next three to five years," said Cao Gangcai, vice-chief economist at CRRC Corp.
> 
> The rail firm's technical strength, research and development capability and equipment have been used in more than 100 countries and regions. The rapid global economic development will spur demand for more rail products, he said.
> 
> That said, it will still take some time before foreign countries fully accept Chinese technologies and China's high-speed rail products, said Cao.
> 
> Delkor Rail, a leading supplier of quality noise- and vibration-attenuation products and solutions, is fully owned by CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive.
> 
> Its technical expertise and quality components have been utilized in construction projects in countries and regions including Australia, New Zealand, Canada, Singapore and Hong Kong.
> 
> The company has also been actively exploring the European and American markets in recent years, said CRRC.
> 
> The order from Transport for London will help expand the company's presence in the United Kingdom and open doors to other European markets, it said.
> 
> Generically referred to as "the Tube", the London Underground, which opened in 1863, is the world's oldest underground railway system and carries more than 1 billion passengers a year.
> 
> The London transport department has come out with several renovation plans for its subway lines. Most of the railway tracks and facilities are aging and need upgraded.
> 
> CRRC was formed by the merger of CSR Corp and CNR Corp, China's former top two train manufacturers, with an eye on boosting international competitiveness and attracting more global orders.


Great news!
A more international CRRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*New trains for the Wuhan Metro Line6 ready at CRRC Zhuzhou*
*Due to open in December 2016
The fifth subway line of the city of Wuhan*
( perhaps the sixth if airport line is opened first)
*






*

Wuhan Metro 2016(excluding airport line)





long-term network
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

NANJING TRAM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> NANJING TRAM
> View attachment 287764
> View attachment 287759
> View attachment 287760


Impressive!
Any route map?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*One of the metro manufacturing bases of CRRC in Dalian*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

河西有轨电车1号线
南京河西有轨电车是南京市及江苏省的首条开通的现代有轨电车，已于2014年8月1日运营。河西有轨电车是世界第一条区间无接触网有轨电车，中国首个“进站充电”的有轨电车。线路全长7.76公里，设13个站点，设计最高时速70公里/小时，票价2元。
nanjing hexi tram, open on Aug 2014 , grid independent tram, charging in station, 7.76km, 13 stations, highest speed 70km, 2yuan rmb.



















ohter intercity tram plan


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> 河西有轨电车1号线
> 南京河西有轨电车是南京市及江苏省的首条开通的现代有轨电车，已于2014年8月1日运营。河西有轨电车是世界第一条区间无接触网有轨电车，中国首个“进站充电”的有轨电车。线路全长7.76公里，设13个站点，设计最高时速70公里/小时，票价2元。
> nanjing hexi tram, open on Aug 2014 , grid independent tram, charging in station, 7.76km, 13 stations, highest speed 70km, 2yuan rmb.
> 
> View attachment 289618
> View attachment 289621
> 
> 
> View attachment 289622
> View attachment 289623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohter intercity tram plan
> 
> View attachment 289619
> View attachment 289620


Trams are ideal for small cities or new urban districts of big cities.
There are also several planned tram routes in my city Wuhan, already started construction in the high-tech zone.







*Huai'an Metro*
*The first tram of third-tier cities*
*20km, 23 stops
Super capacitor power supply
catenary-free*
Manufactured by CSR Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Company
















@anant_s


Huai'an tram spends only 30 seconds to get fully charged. It can transfer 80% of the brake energy into electricity. It also become the world's longest tram route without a 'pigtail' (no Catenary) with a single charge up to 6 kilometers. The top speed is 70KM / h, a single ride ticket is 2 yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Guangzhou Tram now has one line
More lines to be opened in the coming 13th 5-year plan




















Concert on the tram!
@Yizhi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

shanghai 2009 7











ningbo BRT plan, BUS RAPID TRANSIT, TO 2020, including 6 tram, total 200km





one of the tram is now under :constration





now more than 30 chinesea cities are building tram system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

yusheng said:


> shanghai 2009 7
> View attachment 289979
> View attachment 289980
> View attachment 289981
> 
> 
> ningbo BRT plan, BUS RAPID TRANSIT, TO 2020, including 6 tram, total 200km
> View attachment 289983
> 
> 
> one of the tram is now under :constration
> View attachment 289984
> 
> 
> now more than 30 chinesea cities are building tram system.


What a comprehensive plan on public transport in Ningbo!

Look at the trams in Nanjing's new district!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*China's First Submarine Metro Shield Tunneling Kicks off in Xiamen*
2016-01-30 10:32:23 Xinhua Web Editor: Wang Kun





Jan. 29, 2016. The launching site of the shield tunneling machine for Line 2 of the rail transit system in Xiamen, Fujian Province. A section of Line 2 of Xiamen rail transit system will become China's first submarine metro shield tunnel. The sheild tunneling for Line 2 kicked off here Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

Shanghai to add 250 km to existing 617 km of metro, targeting 867 km by 2025.
Will maintain 2nd largest metro in China, after Beijing.

Shanghai to Expand 250-km to Its Metro Network by 2025 - People's Daily Online
04:03, February 19, 2016

Shanghai plans to add nine lines to its metro network from 2017 to 2025, according to a public notice released by the municipality government of Shanghai on Thursday.

The nine lines will stretch a total distance of 250 kilometers, expanding the city’s metro network by 40 percent. The lines will include subway and intercity railway, and they are separate from the nine subway projects currently under construction in the city.

Shanghai has an existing metro network of 617 kilometers, including subway and 29 kilometers of maglev line with 366 stations.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

AndrewJin said:


> What a comprehensive plan on public transport in Ningbo!
> 
> Look at the trams in Nanjing's new district!
> View attachment 290654
> View attachment 290655
> View attachment 290656
> View attachment 290657




Stunning!!!





Shotgunner51 said:


> Shanghai to add 250 km to existing 617 km of metro, targeting 867 km by 2025.
> Will maintain 2nd largest metro in China, after Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Beijing plans more subways, roads to ease congestion*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-02-26 09:48

BEIJING - Beijing is planning more subways and roads, including a new ring road, to address its traffic problems, the city's traffic authority said.

By 2020, the megacity of 21 million people will add 220 kms (136 miles) of roads and highways 100 kms (62 miles) of highways, and connect existing roads to form a "third-and-half ring road" between the third and fourth ring roads, the city's commission of transport told Xinhua.

The city's 554-km urban rail network will be extended by about 350 kms (217 miles). Biking will also be encouraged as a greener way of commuting, with 3,200 kms (1,988 miles) of cycle lanes and at least 100,000 bicycles for rent by 2020.

"The priority will be biased toward biking and walking," said Rong Jun, spokesman of the commission. "The city will create a safe, convenient and comfortable environment for cyclists and pedestrians."

Traffic jams have prompted Beijing to limit the number of vehicles, encourage public transport and restore the popularity of bicycles, the once dominant vehicles on Chinese roads whose lanes are now commonly occupied by automobiles as a result of increased car ownership.

Beijing also plans to follow a national guideline to build a dense network of narrow roads. Big cities in China usually feature wide yet loosely-distributed roads, which experts say are inefficient and unfriendly to pedestrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*CRRC seeks more US rail deals after landing Chicago order*
By Du Xiaoying (China Daily) | Updated: 2016-04-13 07:49 






High-speed locomotives maker China Railway Rolling Stock Corp is eying contracts in more cities in the United States, including New York, Los Angeles and Philadelphia, after winning a $1.3 billion railcar deal in Chicago last month.

"New York is the most dynamic city in the world. It would be even better if the city's subway replaces its trains with CRRC's ones, like Boston and Chicago," said Yu Weiping, vice-president of CRRC, in New York on Monday.

CRRC is also bidding for a subway project in Los Angeles and a double-deck train contract in Philadelphia, Yu was quoted as saying by Bloomberg on Tuesday.

Chicago Transit Authority last month ordered 846 railcars from CSR Sifang America, a unit of CRRC, its second US deal in 18 months.

"The project is the largest track-vehicle purchase in the history of Chicago and China's largest subway train export to the developed countries," Yu said, adding that the products made by CRRC have been approved by the United States on aspects of technology and quality.

According to CRRC, international sales in 2015 rose 66.9 percent year-on-year, with a gross revenue of 26.57 billion yuan ($4.113 billion).

Last year, CRRC started several high-speed train projects, including China-Laos, China-Thailand, Hungary-Serbia, Russia, Jakarta-Bandung in Indonesia and the Pacific-Atlantic Railway.

Yu said the United Kingdom, Ireland, Spain and Serbia have also placed orders with CRRC in the past two months and Philadelphia sent a bidding invitation last week.

Explaining the reasons of winning bids overseas, Yu said its products have advantages on technology, quality, price, delivery, service, performance and social responsibility.

Last year, two trainmakers CSR Corp and China CNR Corp were merged to form CRRC to better compete with Germany's Siemens AG and France's Alstom SA.

China, home to the world's biggest high-speed rail network, has identified the sector as one of 10 focus industries in a blueprint for economic development.

A $567 million Boston deal that CNR won before the merger in 2014 was China's first major rail contract in North America. Its proposal was 50 percent cheaper than the Canadian giant Bombardier Inc's bid.

While CRRC is still committed to double its overseas sales to as much as $15 billion by 2020, it is also feeling the headwinds as the global economy weakens, Yu said.

"The world's rail-transport market is not as hot as in the past years, just like the global economy," said Yu. "Infrastructure construction needs money. The general demand is falling."

Zhou Mi, a senior research fellow at the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, said that every country is working hard to improve their economic conditions through measures such as construction of infrastructure, which gives companies like CRRC business opportunities.

Zhou said expanding of equipment manufacturing overseas is China's goal and high-speed train fits into that strategy.

"China's companies should strengthen their advantages, the government should not take care of everything and let the market decide," he said.

_Bloomberg contributed to this story._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Nestlings stall subway construction in SW China *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-04-28 13:22:33 | Editor: huaxia






A bird is feeding the five nestlings. (Photo by Lei Xiang)​
CHENGDU, April 27 (Xinhua) -- Construction on a subway line in Chengdu City in southwest China was put on hold as workers waited for a nest of vinous-throated parrotbills to mature.

The five young birds flew the nest recently, allowing work to resume on the city's new line seven on Wednesday afternoon.
​ 





A bird is feeding the five nestlings. (Photo by Lei Xiang)​
Children from the Golden Apple Emiile Kindergarten spotted a nest containing the bird's blue eggs on April 9 near their school's back door.

On April 18, just four days after the eggs had hatched, the construction team informed the kindergarten that its back door needed to be relocated to make way for the subway.






The bird's blue eggs in the nest. (Photo by Lei Xiang)​
Fearing that noisy building work would scare away the nestlings' parents, children and staff of the kindergarten sent a letter and drawings to the construction team, requesting that work be postponed until the birds were strong enough to fly away, according to Mao Weilin from the kindergarten.

China Railway Engineering Corp.'s Chengdu branch agreed.






Five nestlings waiting to be fed. (Photo by Zhang Shibo)​
"I hope the little birds will return one day with their children," one student, nicknamed Abu, told his mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* New hydrogen-powered tram off assembly line *
Xinhua, April 27, 2016

*A hybrid tram powered by hydrogen cells and supercapacitors rolled off the assembly line Wednesday in north China's Hebei Province.*






A hybrid tram powered by hydrogen cells and supercapacitors rolled off the assembly line Wednesday in north China's Hebei Province. [Photo/Chinanews.com]​
According to Tangshan Railway Vehicle Co. Ltd. (TRC), the tram's major developer, the hybrid tram can operate for longer than existing trams and there is no need for an overhead line. Moreover, it has no emissions.

It took the state-owned company and Southwest Jiaotong University four years to develop the pollution-free tram, which can carry 336 passengers. A 15-minute hydrogen refill can power the vehicle for 40 kilometers at speeds as high as 70 km per hour, according to TRC.

Water, which controls the reaction temperature inside the fuel cell so no nitrogen oxide is produced, will be the only discharge from the tram.

It has been heralded as the first tram in the world to use a hybrid power system featuring hydrogen fuel cells and supercapacitors.

Hydrogen fuel cells are a clean energy source, widely used in the automobile industry.

China in 2015 was the first country to utilize hydrogen-powered tram technology with China South Rail Corp.'s (CSR) hydrogen-powered tramcar.






A hybrid tram powered by hydrogen cells and supercapacitors rolled off the assembly line Wednesday in north China's Hebei Province. [Photo/Chinanews.com] ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's first subway tunnel crossing the Yellow River operates successfully in Lanzhou*
(People's Daily Online) 08:37, May 10, 2016




On the morning of May 9, China's first subway tunnel crossing the Yellow River proceeded smoothly. The tunnel is part of Subway Line 1 in Lanzhou, the capital city of northern China's Gansu province. This success paves the way for the completion of the whole tunnel by the end of this year, Xinhua News Agency reported.

The whole subway tunnel is 2,119 meters long, and the section that crosses the Yellow River is 317 meters long. The tunnel’s depth ranges from a maximum of 36.5 meters to just 19.5. 

The project was previously pronounced a "world-class problem" by Qian Qihu, a tunnel expert and fellow researcher at the Chinese Academy of Engineering.






A worker checks the condition of the construction of Lanzhou subway line 1 which is 40 meters underground in the Lanzhou section of the Yellow River, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, May 9, 2016. The construction of the right tunnel of the subway was completed Monday. It's the first subway line to run under the Yellow River. [Photo / Xinhua]





Workers work 40 meters underground in the Lanzhou section of the Yellow River, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province, May 9, 2016. The construction of the right tunnel of Lanzhou subway line 1 was completed Monday. It's the first subway line to run under the Yellow River. [Photo / Xinhua]​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Construction started on longest subway station in Asia*
(People's Daily Online) 14:25, May 11, 2016

According to Shenzhen Metro Group, construction of the Pinghu Central Station of subway line 10 in Shenzhen has officially begun. At 22 meters deep and 710 meters long, the station will be Asia’s longest single subway station after completion.

With a planned length of 29.2 kilometers, Shenzhen subway line 10 is currently under construction and will be completed and open to traffic by 2020. Pinghu Central station, one of the line’s terminal stations, is a two-story structure. 

Currently, 21 of the 24 stations on line 10 are being constructed. 

Located on north end of the axis line of Shenzhen, Pinghu Central Station will be an important metro hub, as several subway lines will be connected there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China may lower threshold to drive metro boom*
2016-05-16 15:36 | Ecns.cn | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

(ECNS) -- China may lower its threshold for cities to build metro systems from a population of at least 3 million in an urban area to 1.5 million, a move that could drive infrastructure investment, Economic Information Daily reported.

The newspaper, citing authoritative sources, said China's new stage of economic growth, expanding scope of cities, and increasing traffic demand all mean population is no longer a key element in approving the construction of metro lines.

In some western countries, a population base of just 1 million is required, much lower than China's current requirements, which also set a city's GDP at 100 billion yuan ($15 billion) and financial revenue at 10 billion yuan.

Ning Jizhe, a deputy head of National Development and Reform Commission, China's economic planner, and also head of the National Bureau of Statistics, said investment in infrastructure will continue to play a key role in helping realize economic growth and social development targets.

China will invest around 4.7 trillion yuan in transport infrastructure projects over the next three years. Funds will be provided for about 303 projects ranging from waterways, roads, railways, and metro systems to airports.

Such funds will give priority to promoting the preparation needed to build metro lines in 103 cities, with an expected length of 2,000 kilometers and a total investment of 1.6 trillion yuan.

Liu Yuanchun, president of the National Academy of Development and Strategy at Renmin University of China, said road construction has become saturated in first and second-tier cities but that there still is huge investment space for metro systems.

Sources from Industrial Securities said regional governments are interested in building metro system because it involves a massive production chain, can fuel economic growth and enhance public image.

The relaxed policy may result in an additional investment of one trillion yuan as more cities plan to building metro lines, said Li Xun, vice president of China Academy of Urban Planning and Design.

It's also expected that private investment would be supported by favorable governmental policies regarding metro line projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Permanent magnet straddled-type monorail train unveiled in E China *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-05-19 21:21:35 | Editor: ying

QINGDAO, May 19, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on April 21, 2016 shows the inside of a permanent magnet straddled -type monorail train in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. The train, produced by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd., is the first permanent magnet straddled -type monorail train independently developed by China. The delivery of the train here on Thursday marked a key breakthrough of China in straddled -type monorail train industry. (Xinhua)












​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Permanent magnet straddled-type monorail train unveiled in E China *
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-05-19 21:21:35 | Editor: ying
> 
> QINGDAO, May 19, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on April 21, 2016 shows the inside of a permanent magnet straddled -type monorail train in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. The train, produced by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd., is the first permanent magnet straddled -type monorail train independently developed by China. The delivery of the train here on Thursday marked a key breakthrough of China in straddled -type monorail train industry. (Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


It looks cool.

*18 MAY*
*Inauguration of the first subway of Fuzhou Metro*
*27th metro system in China(?)








*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> *Permanent magnet straddled-type monorail train unveiled in E China *
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-05-19 21:21:35 | Editor: ying
> 
> QINGDAO, May 19, 2016 (Xinhua) -- Photo taken on April 21, 2016 shows the inside of a permanent magnet straddled -type monorail train in Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. The train, produced by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd., is the first permanent magnet straddled -type monorail train independently developed by China. The delivery of the train here on Thursday marked a key breakthrough of China in straddled -type monorail train industry. (Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Chongqing could do with more of this。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*More photos about the newly opened maglev 
linking Changsha Airport to Downtown Changsha

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Dongguan Metro's first subway's trial operation begins*
*Pearl River Delta's third metro network after Guangzhou/Foshan Metro and Shenzhen Metro*
*Eventually, three metro networks will merge!*

*Dongguan Metro Line 2
Linking downtown Dongguan, railway station, HSR station and multiple suburb "cities"

More lines underway 






Chinese calligraphy 
Traditional Chinese characters 





Song Dynasty printing font
vs
Chinese calligraphy 






Check-in/out





Air disinfecting machine in the toilet






Underground station









interchange to HSR





where metro meets high-speed railway





*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

*Is Dongguan Metro the 28th Metro System in China? (not sure)
Free wifi provided








*

*Inside Dongguan
A pioneer industrious mega-city, questioned, but transitioning!

OPPO
Smart phone secrets of Dongguan 
How technology is increasing productivity and reducing redundant labor?
*
http://www.techly.com.au/2016/05/13/photolog-tour-oppos-dongguan-factory/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

Oh! Oppo is in Dongguan. That's why you put the info in this thread!

@AndrewJin

The merged metros must be pretty big.

What is the total length of the 3 combined metro?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_It's panda everywhere in Chengdu, Sichuan._

----------------------
Chengdu to Launch Panda-themed Subway Train
2016-05-27 20:43:22 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Li Chenxi





_A photo of the panda-themed train in Subway Line 3 in Chengdu, Sichuan Province._​
A panda-themed train is set to run through Subway Line 3 in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province.

Elements of a giant panda can be found on the trains' seats, windows and hand holders.

The special train is now collecting naming suggestions from the public.

Sichuan Province is known as the home to the endangered species.

_




Workers getting the subway train ready._​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Oh! Oppo is in Dongguan. That's why you put the info in this thread!
> 
> @AndrewJin
> 
> The merged metros must be pretty big.
> 
> What is the total length of the 3 combined metro?


Yep, the merging of Yangtze River Delta is being facilitated by the merging of metro systems as well as ongoing implementation of multiple intercity high-speed rails.

On metro, there are currently three metro system (excluded HK).

*1, Guangzhou-Foshan Metro*
9 lines in operation,260km in total
average daily ridership in 2015 is 6.5 million(max 9 million)
Long-term plan 1025km, 11 lines under construction(news line or extension)






*Guangzhou Metro 2020*







*2, Shenzhen Metro*
5 lines in operation, 178km (at the end of 2016, 8 lines. yes, 3 new lines to be opened in 2016!)
2.8 million daily ridership (record 4 million)
700km when the entire network is finished!






*What will Shenzhen Metro like at the end of 2016!*




*

3, Dongguan Metro*
The aforementioned first subway opened in May
160+km in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748116292532469760

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*The first subway of China's autonomous regions 
Nanning Subway Line One open!
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Unmanned metro to launch in 2017*
2016-07-28 09:38 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_

_




Staff workers with the CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co test a subway train to be used in Beijing's Yanfang Line.)Photo/Xinhua)_​Beijing plans to unveil the country's first self-developed fully automatic subway next year, with the scheduled opening of the Yanfang Line.

The line connects Yanshan, a suburb built around a petroleum and chemical enterprise, to Fangshan, where passengers can transfer to trains bound for the center of Beijing.

Its operating system, which needs no driver or attendant, is currently undergoing factory testing, and is expected to launch by December 2017.

The benefits of a fully automated subway system include greater safety, better efficiency and less workload for the operators. Such systems are therefore growing in popularity worldwide.

"It's the new trend in the field of urban railway systems," said Wang Daomin, a deputy manager who works for the Beijing metro construction administration.

"This will signify that China has reached the international level in this field."

Apart from the Yanfang line, at least four other lines will use the fully automatic system, Wang said.

Over the last 40 years, the growth rate for automated subways has doubled with each passing decade, according a report issued by the International Association of Public Transport.

It estimated that by 2020, three quarters of newly-built subway lines will be fully automatic.

The introduction of the technology is just one of 140 projects that are being sponsored by Beijing's transport authority to bring added levels of convenience and increase safety.

One, called "Beijing real-time bus", provides real-time bus locations to smartphone users, as well as the estimated time of arrival of a bus at a particular stop.

Factors like traffic jams and traffic lights are included in the algorithms to provide more accurate predictions. Beijing hopes to use similar technology with its network of public bicycles, taxis and parking lots.

"We expect to launch an information network covering the city's 2,000 public bicycle stations in the second half of this year," said Zhang Guanglian, deputy director of Beijing Municipal Science and Technology Commission.

Other innovations unveiled at the news conference included real-time diagnosis systems for trains' running gear, light fire trucks and high-tech fire suits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Chengdu to open 'panda express' subway line *
2016-07-28 16:10 | Xinhua | _Editor: Gu Liping_

A "panda express" subway line is to be launched in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Sunday.

The line, which will run from the southwest to northeast of the city, is 20 kilometers long and has 17 stops, passing through various major tourist destinations in the city, including the Chengdu Giant Panda Base, the city zoo, and Chunxi Road, a major shopping street.

A panda-themed train will also be in operation, with all compartments, seats, and screens decorated with panda patterns.

Chengdu is speeding up its subway construction, with five new lines scheduled to start construction this year, according to Rao Yong, general manager of Chengdu Subway Service Co. Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_Some pictures of the panda subway line. The icon of Sichuan Province is the panda. This line has a panda theme. Enjoy!_

--------
*World's first panda-themed subway line runs in Chengdu*
(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-08-01 10:01

A train full of Panda elements ran from Taipingyuan stop at 8:30 am on Sunday, marking the official opening of the first phase of subway line 3 in Chengdu city, Southwest China's Sichuan province.

During the initial operation of subway line 3, the trains operated from 6:30 am to 10:50 pm by charging passengers in accordance with their travel distances. With 2 yuan ($0.3) as the base rate, the line's total 17 stops, covering 20.3 km, cost only 4 yuan. The operation hours will be adjusted in accordance with the passenger flows.

"Subway line 3, running through the urban center, will shorten the commuters' one-way travel time to 34 minutes. However, this also means an upcoming traffic burden for the line, which is expected to witness a daily passenger flow of 400,000," said an insider from Chengdu Subway.





Passengers pose with the panda doll/mascot on the Panda-themed subway line 3 in Chengdu city, Sichuan province, on July 31, 2016. [Photo/VCG]





Another group photo with the panda dolls/mascots. [Photo/VCG]





A panda-theme bench in a station of subway line 3 in Chengdu city, Sichuan province. [Photo/VCG]





Panda-decorated trains of the subway line 3 in Chengdu city, Sichuan province, on July 31, 2016. [Photo/VCG]





Panda-decorated seats on the trains of subway line 3 in Chengdu city, Southwest China's Sichuan province, on July 31, 2016. [Photo/VCG]





Panda-shaped handles on the trains of subway line 3 in Chengdu city, Sichuan province, on July 31, 2016. [Photo/VCG]





Panda elements on the trains of subway line 3 in Chengdu city, Sichuan province, on July 31, 2016. [Photo/VCG]





A panda-themed wall at a station of subway line 3 in Chengdu city, Sichuan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*After the maglev airport line in May*
*Now Changsha opens the second subway line*
*The 9th metro line in Central China*






CHINA: Passenger services started on the second metro line in Changsha on June 28. Regular test runs on Line 1 had started in March.

Linking Kaifu District Government to Shangshuangtang on the right bank of the Xiang River, the 23·6 km line includes 19 underground and one elevated station. Interchange is provided with Line 2 at Wuyi Square, and with long distance main line services at Kaifu Temple and Zhongxin Square.

Services operate between 06.30 and 23.00 using a fleet of six-car Type B trainsets that draw power at 1·5 kV DC from overhead lines.

Four more metro lines are planned in addition to the two which are now operational. Line 3 is scheduled to open in 2018. The 36·4 km route would have an interchange with Line 1 at Houjiatang. The following year should see the opening of the 33·5 km Line 4, which will offer interchange with Line 1 at Huangtuling.







_*Some photos from one metro/railway fan (Ditiezu.com)*_

*Entrance to the subway*





*Every station has a theme.*
Ancient villages of Changsha





*This station has a theme of non-corruptive government





The theme of "welcome to Changsha"





Security check*





@simple Brain @Mista @anant_s @Śakra @ahojunk @Jguo @JSCh @waz @Götterdämmerung @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

To train 










Platform 





Most sections are underground.
But there are also overground sections at the end.











Trainsets are proudly made in Hunan Province!
CRRC's Zhuzhou subsidiary in the city of Zhuzhou just 15 minutes by HSR from Changsha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

_continued _

*Changsha Metro's long-term plan*
Subways in bold lines
with intercity HSRs and trunk HSRs






*More photos about the newly opened subway









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Some photos about the maglev airport line opened in this May
*Changsha's Maglev *
*Connecting High-speed Railway Station and the Airport 

Maglev Station at Changsha South HSR Station





Zero distance from Maglev to High-speed Railway 





Real-time flight information shown inside the maglev station 





Platform 





Inside the maglev train








*

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Surpass the airport bus easily!
















Approaching Changsha Airport





Maglev at the airport









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China's first home-made supercapacitor tram unveiled*

Xinhua | 2016-08-01 19:17:29 | Editor: Tian Shaohui




China's first independently designed supercapacitor tram rolls off the production line at the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd in Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan Province, Aug. 1, 2016. The tram uses supercapacitor energy storage to operate without external wires and can be fully charged during a 30-second stop and run for 3 to 5 kilometers. The tram can carry up to 380 passengers and travel at 70 kilometers per hour. It also uses a low-floor design, making boarding easy for children, pregnant women and the elderly. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao) 

*CHANGSHA*, Aug. 1 (Xinhua) -- China's first independently designed supercapacitor tram rolled off the production line in central China's Hunan Province Monday.

The tram uses supercapacitor energy storage to operate without external wires and can be fully charged during a 30-second stop and run for 3 to 5 kilometers, according to Engineer-in-Chief Suo Jianguo with Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co. under CRRC Corporation Ltd, the country's largest rolling-stock maker.

The tram can carry up to 380 passengers and travel at 70 kilometers per hour. It also uses a low-floor design, making boarding easy for children, pregnant women and the elderly.

"This is the first time all the technology, even the spare parts, are independently provided by China," according to Suo. The tram runs on clean energy and can reuse 85 percent of the energy regenerated from braking.

Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., based in Zhuzhou, Hunan Province, developed the first light rail train using supercapacitor energy storage technology in August 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *China's first home-made supercapacitor tram unveiled*
> 
> Xinhua | 2016-08-01 19:17:29 | Editor: Tian Shaohui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's first independently designed supercapacitor tram rolls off the production line at the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd in Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan Province, Aug. 1, 2016. The tram uses supercapacitor energy storage to operate without external wires and can be fully charged during a 30-second stop and run for 3 to 5 kilometers. The tram can carry up to 380 passengers and travel at 70 kilometers per hour. It also uses a low-floor design, making boarding easy for children, pregnant women and the elderly. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)
> 
> *CHANGSHA*, Aug. 1 (Xinhua) -- China's first independently designed supercapacitor tram rolled off the production line in central China's Hunan Province Monday.
> 
> The tram uses supercapacitor energy storage to operate without external wires and can be fully charged during a 30-second stop and run for 3 to 5 kilometers, according to Engineer-in-Chief Suo Jianguo with Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co. under CRRC Corporation Ltd, the country's largest rolling-stock maker.
> 
> The tram can carry up to 380 passengers and travel at 70 kilometers per hour. It also uses a low-floor design, making boarding easy for children, pregnant women and the elderly.
> 
> "This is the first time all the technology, even the spare parts, are independently provided by China," according to Suo. The tram runs on clean energy and can reuse 85 percent of the energy regenerated from braking.
> 
> Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., based in Zhuzhou, Hunan Province, developed the first light rail train using supercapacitor energy storage technology in August 2012.


80th anniversary of Zhuzhou locomotive, one of the most successful subsidiaries of CRRC.
Made-in-Zhuzhou, made-in-Hunan, made-in-Central China!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> *China's first home-made supercapacitor tram unveiled*
> 
> Xinhua | 2016-08-01 19:17:29 | Editor: Tian Shaohui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's first independently designed supercapacitor tram rolls off the production line at the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd in Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan Province, Aug. 1, 2016. The tram uses supercapacitor energy storage to operate without external wires and can be fully charged during a 30-second stop and run for 3 to 5 kilometers. The tram can carry up to 380 passengers and travel at 70 kilometers per hour. It also uses a low-floor design, making boarding easy for children, pregnant women and the elderly. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)
> 
> *CHANGSHA*, Aug. 1 (Xinhua) -- China's first independently designed supercapacitor tram rolled off the production line in central China's Hunan Province Monday.
> 
> The tram uses supercapacitor energy storage to operate without external wires and can be fully charged during a 30-second stop and run for 3 to 5 kilometers, according to Engineer-in-Chief Suo Jianguo with Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co. under CRRC Corporation Ltd, the country's largest rolling-stock maker.
> 
> The tram can carry up to 380 passengers and travel at 70 kilometers per hour. It also uses a low-floor design, making boarding easy for children, pregnant women and the elderly.
> 
> "This is the first time all the technology, even the spare parts, are independently provided by China," according to Suo. The tram runs on clean energy and can reuse 85 percent of the energy regenerated from braking.
> 
> Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co., based in Zhuzhou, Hunan Province, developed the first light rail train using supercapacitor energy storage technology in August 2012.


Nice! I think this new product deserves a separate thread!!


----------



## AndrewJin

*Typhoon is affecting Guangdong Province
Guangzhou Metro's overground sections suspended 
The underground sections in operation
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shenzhen metro reaches airport
the 6th subway in the city
Daily ridership reaches 4 million *
Length: 52km (underground 35km, overground 17km)

*



*

CHINA: A metro connection to Shenzhen Bao’an International Airport was opened on June 28 with the partial entry into service of Line 11. Four stations are open, with the remaining 14 due to open by the end of the year. Each train has two cars designed for airport passengers, with extra luggage space and padded seats; these come with a premium fare. 

The initial section of Line 11 runs from the airport in the northwest to Futian in the city centre, where interchange is provided with high speed main line services. Two intermediate stations are open at Houhai and Qianhaiwan, which provides interchange with lines 1 and 5. All four stations offer check-in facilities for most domestic flights. 

Services operate between 06.30 and 23.00 at 10 min frequencies, although this is expected to increase to 2½ min when the line is fully open. 

When complete, Line 11 will be 51·9 km long, serving 14 underground and four elevated stations. It is operated with a fleet of eight-car Type A trainsets supplied by CRRC Zhuzhou with a maximum speed of 120 km/h and average operating speed at 80 km/h. Each trainset has capacity for 2 564 passengers. 

In the future the northern terminus of Bitou will offer interchange with Line 2 of the Dongguan metro. The initial section of this line opened on May 27, and an extension to Bitou is planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*2 cars are business cars





Suburban sections are elevated









*




*
Airport Station 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*
The last station is already at Shenzhen-Dongguan border.
Metro systems in Shenzhen, Dongguan and Guangzhou will eventually merge into one system.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

GS Zhou said:


> Nice! I think this new product deserves a separate thread!!



And this?

http://www.citylab.com/tech/2016/08/chinas-futuristic-straddling-bus-is-finally-here/494102/

 @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

I remember just reading about this in the last 12 months and I thought this wouldn't happen. But I was wrong.

Some pictures of the straddling bus prototype in the port city of Qinhuangdao, in northeast Hebei province.




















_The inside of the bus looks quite spacious. _

IMHO, this straddling bus can succeed in cities where the roads are wide and the people follow the traffic rules.

This won't work in most third world countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

ahojunk said:


> I remember just reading about this in the last 12 months and I thought this wouldn't happen. But I was wrong.
> 
> Some pictures of the straddling bus prototype in the port city of Qinhuangdao, in northeast Hebei province.
> 
> View attachment 322871
> 
> 
> View attachment 322873
> 
> 
> View attachment 322876
> 
> 
> View attachment 322877
> 
> _The inside of the bus looks quite spacious. _
> 
> IMHO, this straddling bus can succeed in cities where the roads are wide and the people follow the traffic rules.
> 
> This won't work in most third world countries.


Damn they do things really fast. I am suprised too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> I remember just reading about this in the last 12 months and I thought this wouldn't happen. But I was wrong.
> 
> Some pictures of the straddling bus prototype in the port city of Qinhuangdao, in northeast Hebei province.
> 
> View attachment 322871
> 
> 
> View attachment 322873
> 
> 
> View attachment 322876
> 
> 
> View attachment 322877
> 
> _The inside of the bus looks quite spacious. _
> 
> IMHO, this straddling bus can succeed in cities where the roads are wide and the people follow the traffic rules.
> 
> This won't work in most third world countries.


I thought it was just a sort of hype.
They are really fast and running at the front of the transport revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Screen doors installed in Beijing subway line 2
2016-08-01 17:07:37 | CRIENGLISH.com | Web Editor: Guo Jing

The Beijing subway line 2 witnessed its first platform screen doors installed at the Andingmen station on Sunday.

Seven 1.5 meter high screen doors were installed during the 3.5 non-operational hours in the early hours of the morning.

Line 1 and Line 2 are the oldest metro lines in Beijing. As the two were not built with screen doors, there have been concerns for safety, and occasionally passengers have fallen onto the tracks.

Half a month ago, the first chest-high platform screen doors were installed at Yong'anli station on Line 1.

It is expected that all stations in Line 1 and Line 2 will be installed with screen doors by the end of 2017.

The project also includes the reconstruction of signal, power supply, electric power and screen door monitoring, communications, platform consolidation, rail tracks relocation, and ventilating systems.

All construction works has to take place overnight time to avoid disruption to regular services.





_Chest-high platform screen doors installed at the Andingmen station of subway line 2 on August 1, 2016._





_Chest-high platform screen doors installed at the Andingmen station of subway line 2 on August 1, 2016._





_Workers installing platform screen doors at the Andingmen station of subway line 2 on July 31, 2016._





_Workers installing platform screen doors at the Andingmen station of subway line 2 on July 31, 2016. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> Screen doors installed in Beijing subway line 2
> 2016-08-01 17:07:37 | CRIENGLISH.com | Web Editor: Guo Jing
> 
> The Beijing subway line 2 witnessed its first platform screen doors installed at the Andingmen station on Sunday.
> 
> Seven 1.5 meter high screen doors were installed during the 3.5 non-operational hours in the early hours of the morning.
> 
> Line 1 and Line 2 are the oldest metro lines in Beijing. As the two were not built with screen doors, there have been concerns for safety, and occasionally passengers have fallen onto the tracks.
> 
> Half a month ago, the first chest-high platform screen doors were installed at Yong'anli station on Line 1.
> 
> It is expected that all stations in Line 1 and Line 2 will be installed with screen doors by the end of 2017.
> 
> The project also includes the reconstruction of signal, power supply, electric power and screen door monitoring, communications, platform consolidation, rail tracks relocation, and ventilating systems.
> 
> All construction works has to take place overnight time to avoid disruption to regular services.
> 
> View attachment 322906
> 
> _Chest-high platform screen doors installed at the Andingmen station of subway line 2 on August 1, 2016._
> 
> View attachment 322920
> 
> _Chest-high platform screen doors installed at the Andingmen station of subway line 2 on August 1, 2016._
> 
> View attachment 322921
> 
> _Workers installing platform screen doors at the Andingmen station of subway line 2 on July 31, 2016._
> 
> View attachment 322922
> 
> _Workers installing platform screen doors at the Andingmen station of subway line 2 on July 31, 2016. _


Finally!
I know it would be very hard to instal safety doors at some damn old subway lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China's energy-saving subway goes into operation*
2016-08-12 10:04 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China's first permanent magnet subway train, which *saves up to 30 percent energy* compared with traditional trains, has gone into service in central China's Hunan Province.

The subway train, in provincial capital Changsha, is equipped with a permanent magnet tractor system which has higher power density and is more power efficient, Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric Co. Ltd. announced.

The train was developed by Changsha Metro Group, CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co. Ltd., and Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric Co. Ltd.

If used on all subways in Changsha, the system could save the city 5.5 million yuan (830,000 U.S. dollars) of power cost every year, according to the announcement.

International train maker Alstom and Bombardier have used permanent magnet tractor technology in Japan and France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

China is leading the way forward in energy conservation and that is GOOD for the world. The rest of the world should emulate China's example.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Nanning Subway!























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> *Nanning Subway!
> View attachment 329213
> View attachment 329212
> View attachment 329211
> View attachment 329209
> View attachment 329208
> View attachment 329207
> View attachment 329206
> *



Shocking! Nanning subway is going ahead of Wuhan subway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Shocking! Nanning subway is going ahead of Wuhan subway.


That's the Chinese way, 长江后浪推前浪

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_Metro news from Taiwan. I expect Taiwan's metro to be in a better shape, but it doesn't look to be._

--------
AIRPORT MRT : Gov't gives go-ahead despite missed targets
The China Post news staff
August 28, 2016, 12:13 am TWN

The mass rapid transit (MRT) line linking Taipei and the Taoyuan airport has seen major improvements in safety and stability, but initial runs of its trains will not be as fast as intended, a government committee diagnosing the problematic transport project said Saturday.

The committee gave the greenlight for the Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport MRT line to start working toward commercial operation, but it did not set a timeline for public availability.

Despite marked improvements in stability and safety, the trains have yet to reach their speed targets.

Therefore, they will run at an interval of 12 minutes at peak hours during initial operation rather than the 10 minutes designated in the contract with the system builder, the committee said. Off-peak runs will be scheduled at an interval of 15 minutes, the committee said as it presented the conclusions of its investigation.

The MRT has been beset by various system and mechanical problems, missing the deadline for commercial operations for the sixth time in March this year. The Transport Ministry declined to set a new target date when announcing the sixth delay.

After taking office in May, Transport Minister Ho Chen Tan formed a committee of experts to diagnose the problems of the airport MRT.

Chiang Yao-chung, head of the diagnosing committee, said the Taoyuan Metro Company, which will run the airport MRT, had already confirmed the initial train schedules and begun trial runs.

Taoyuan Mayor Cheng Wen-tsan, responding to the committee's findings and suggestions, said that the top priority for the system was to make sure it was safe, stable and able to start commercial runs as soon as possible.

Cheng, whose government oversees the Taoyuan Metro Company, said the committee had determined that there were no major concerns for the system's safety, and it was 98-percent stable.

It will not open to the public until stability reaches 99 percent, Cheng said.

But the mayor said no concessions would be made on the terms set in the contract with the system constructor, despite the committee's suggestion to run the trains at intervals less frequent than initially planned.

Cheng said the system's commercial operations would start before the Bureau of High Speed Rail made its final inspections and formally took delivery of the system.

The bureau, a body of the Transport Ministry, has been overseeing the construction of the airport MRT.

The airport MRT will have to have the operational capability stipulated in the contract, the mayor said, adding the Taoyuan Metro Company will schedule initial runs according to actual demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Unmanned metro to launch in 2017*
(People's Daily Online) August 29, 2016






_Staff workers with the CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co test a subway train to be used in Beijing’s Yanfang Line in Changchun, capital of Northeast China’s Jilin province, Oct 15, 2015.[Photo/Xinhua]_

*Beijing has announced plans to unveil the country’s first domestically developed, fully automated subway next year, in tandem with the scheduled opening of the Yanfang line.*

The new line will connect the southeastern suburb of Yanshan, which houses a number of petroleum and chemical enterprises, with Fangshan, where passengers can transfer to trains bound for the center of Beijing.

The operating system for the new line, which requires neither drivers nor attendants, is currently undergoing factory testing, and is expected to launch by the end of 2017.

The benefits of a fully automated subway system include greater safety, better efficiency and a reduced workload for operators. Such systems are therefore growing in popularity worldwide.

*China began research for the automated subway system in 2010, in accordance with the Made-in-China 2025 strategy, a 10-year national plan for intelligent manufacturing.* The introduction of the technology signifies that China has reached an advanced international level in the field of urban railway systems.

Apart from the Yanfang line, at least four other lines, including Subway Lines 3, 12, 17 and 19, will use the automated system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Zhengzhou Subway Line 2 opens in August
Another two lines will open at the end of 2016
One of the 10 new lines of Central China in 2016







Different themes of subway stations


































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> *Zhengzhou Subway Line 2 opens in August
> Another two lines will open at the end of 2016
> One of the 10 new lines of Central China in 2016
> 
> 
> View attachment 330099
> 
> 
> Different themes of subway stations
> 
> View attachment 330093
> 
> 
> View attachment 330094
> 
> 
> View attachment 330095
> 
> 
> View attachment 330096
> 
> 
> View attachment 330097
> 
> 
> View attachment 330098
> 
> 
> View attachment 330091
> *



very classic subway decorations.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Take Guangzhou Tram along Pearl River!*




@powastick @grey boy 2 @terranMarine @anant_s @Lure @Darmashkian @Nilgiri @Śakra @somebozo @Kaptaan 

*New tram launched
4th Linnan Calligraphy and Painting Art Festival
4th Ancestral Temple Cultural Festival

















Ancestral Temple Culturel Festival
7-9 October, Guangzhou
忠义仁孝*
*Loyalty , righteousness, benevolence, and filial piety *
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

@grey boy 2 @Jlaw @Gibbs @Godman @endyashainin @Götterdämmerung @Mista @eldarlmari @Chinese Bamboo @Śakra @Echo_419 @ahojunk @Place Of Space @Jlaw

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>


Coach graphics are depicting Cherry trees. Aren't they?
@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Coach graphics are depicting Cherry trees. Aren't they?
> @AndrewJin


I think more like plum trees and peach trees，which are one of the main themes of Chinese traditional paintings.










@anant_s 
51:50 Plum blossom....one of China's national flowers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Swastika said:


> howmany blacks are living in China ?


I only know that there are 300 thousand illegal black people in Guangzhou... Please note, I'm saying that black man in a Chinese city.


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Take Guangzhou Tram along Pearl River!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @powastick @grey boy 2 @terranMarine @anant_s @Lure @Darmashkian @Nilgiri @Śakra @somebozo @Kaptaan
> 
> *New tram launched
> 4th Linnan Calligraphy and Painting Art Festival
> 4th Ancestral Temple Cultural Festival
> 
> View attachment 337776
> 
> 
> View attachment 337775
> 
> 
> View attachment 337777
> 
> 
> 
> Ancestral Temple Culturel Festival
> 7-9 October, Guangzhou
> 忠义仁孝*
> *Loyalty , righteousness, benevolence, and filial piety *
> *
> View attachment 337787
> View attachment 337788
> View attachment 337789
> *


More photos about Guangzhou Tram
More and more cities are building tram lines......
I think at least 100+ lines are being built.....
@cirr @Jguo @JSCh Any number?














-------------------------------------------------------
*The No.14 bureau of China Railway Construction Corporation
founded a TBM company in Jinan




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*A large wave of new subways (and HSRs) will open from October to December 

36km Wuhan Subway Line 6 to open 3 months later (28 Dec. 2016)
Powered by Made-in-Wuhan Cars!









*
@Chinese Bamboo @dy1022 @TaiShang @jkroo @cirr @Jguo @JSCh et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China's first suspension railway completes test run*

Source: Xinhua | 2016-09-30 | 






Photo taken on Sept. 30, 2016 shows a lithium-battery powered train suspended from a railway line in Chengdu, southwest China's Sichuan Province. China's first suspension railway line finished its test run Friday. The train, which has a speed of 60 km per hour, successfully ran along the 300-meter test section of the railway line after being suspended from the line.(Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

CHENGDU, Sept. 30 (Xinhua) -- China's first suspension railway line finished its test run in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Friday.

The lithium-battery powered train, which has a speed of 60 km per hour, successfully ran along the 300-meter test section of the railway line, after being suspended from the line on Friday.

The load capacity will be 120 passengers per train coach, said Zhai Wanming, chief designer of the project, from Southwest Jiaotong University.

Based on the current test line, Zhai estimates the cost of the suspension railway is one-fifth to one-eighth of the cost of underground rail per kilometer. He also said that lithium batteries were environmentally friendly.

The test section of the railway line will be expanded to 1.2 kilometers, for further tests on turning, climbing, and operations at train and charging stations, Zhai said.

"The test runs will continue for tens of thousands of kilometers to check performance capabilities before official operation," he said.

A suspension railway is an elevated monorail where the train is suspended from a fixed track.

One of the earliest electrical elevated railway systems, built in the German city of Wuppertal, opened in 1901 and is still in operation today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan Airport Subway will open in 2 weeks!






















*

*New T3*
*



*
@Chinese Bamboo @dy1022

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


>


@AndrewJin 

This does not look Chinese. Or is it a symbol of an ethnic minority?


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> @AndrewJin
> 
> This does not look Chinese. Or is it a symbol of an ethnic minority?


We have minorities in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*The second largest city of Jilin Province
Jilin City's Metro plan approved by Central Government 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan Metro Phase 4 (2017-2025) approved by Central Government!
423.5km subways and suburban rails 
14 lines or extensions 
*
*Black: in operation*
*Black dash line: intercity HSRs*
*Green: in construction *
*Red: phase 4 planned 





*
一、线网规划概况

　　武汉市远景市域轨道交通线网总长1100km，站点594座，线路数为25条，其中环线长60km。其中主城区范围内线网规模533km，站点365座。该规划于2015年4月获武汉市人民政府批复（武政办[2015]41号。

　　二、建设规划概况

　　武汉市城市轨道交通第四期划（2017～2025年）线路包括12号线（环线）、11号线（三期）及葛店段、19号线、16号线、前川线、6号线（二期）、21号线（二期）、10号线、14号线、8号线（三期）、13号线、7号线（三期）、金口线和20号线共计14条（段）线路，长约423.5km。各线概况如下：

　　（1）12号线规划为环线，线路全长约60.4km，共设站35座。

　　（2）11号线三期线路起于汉阳中法生态城站，与11号线东段二期衔接，线路长28.2km，设站11座。11号线葛店段由11号线二期终点左岭段向东延伸至葛店南站，全长3.3km，设站1座。

　　（3）19号线起于和平公园，南至终点光谷保税区，线路全长29.8km，设站11座。

　　（4）16号线属于市郊线，南起汉南区汉南大道，北至6号线国博中心站，线路全长34.3km，全线设站13座。

　　（5）前川线起始于前川致富路，终点在武汉轻工大学（金银湖校区）门口设马池路，线路全长34.3km，设站8座（不含马池路站）。

　　（6）7号线三期起点位于天河机场规划T4航站楼，终点与前川线于腾龙大道接轨，线路全长约6.6km，设站2座。

　　（7）6号线二期起于一期工程终点金银湖公园站，沿金山大道止于走马岭站，线路全长约15.1km，共设车站9座。

　　（8）21号线（阳逻线）二期起于塔子湖西路与塔子湖东路之间的全民健身中心站，止于阳逻线一期工程后湖大道站，线路全长约3.2km，设站2座。

　　（9）10号线起于常福，终点至施岗站，线路长87.6km，设站37座。

　　（10）14号线起于竹叶海南站，至终点堤角车辆段，在车辆段南侧设终点站堤角站，线路全长27.2km，设站21座。

　　（11）8号线三期工程与8号线二期衔接，起始于野芷湖，终点止于黄家湖，线路全长3.7km，设站2座。

　　（12）13号线工程起于古田片区，止于终点南湖大道站，线路全长40.4km，设站27座。

　　（13）金口线起于环线上凌吴村站，沿青菱河路向南延伸至金口通用汽车基地，线路全长约20.3km，设站8座。

　　（14）20号线起于武汉站，止于天河机场，线路全长约30.3km，设站6座。

@Chinese Bamboo @dy1022 @jkroo @GS Zhou @Place Of Space @Mista @endyashainin @eldarlmari @powastick @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dy1022

AndrewJin said:


> *Wuhan Metro Phase 4 (2017-2025) approved by Central Government!
> 423.5km subways and suburban rails
> 14 lines or extensions
> *
> *Black: in operation*
> *Black dash line: intercity HSRs*
> *Green: in construction *
> *Red: phase 4 planned
> 
> View attachment 342845
> 
> *
> 一、线网规划概况
> 
> 武汉市远景市域轨道交通线网总长1100km，站点594座，线路数为25条，其中环线长60km。其中主城区范围内线网规模533km，站点365座。该规划于2015年4月获武汉市人民政府批复（武政办[2015]41号。
> 
> 二、建设规划概况
> 
> 武汉市城市轨道交通第四期划（2017～2025年）线路包括12号线（环线）、11号线（三期）及葛店段、19号线、16号线、前川线、6号线（二期）、21号线（二期）、10号线、14号线、8号线（三期）、13号线、7号线（三期）、金口线和20号线共计14条（段）线路，长约423.5km。各线概况如下：
> 
> （1）12号线规划为环线，线路全长约60.4km，共设站35座。
> 
> （2）11号线三期线路起于汉阳中法生态城站，与11号线东段二期衔接，线路长28.2km，设站11座。11号线葛店段由11号线二期终点左岭段向东延伸至葛店南站，全长3.3km，设站1座。
> 
> （3）19号线起于和平公园，南至终点光谷保税区，线路全长29.8km，设站11座。
> 
> （4）16号线属于市郊线，南起汉南区汉南大道，北至6号线国博中心站，线路全长34.3km，全线设站13座。
> 
> （5）前川线起始于前川致富路，终点在武汉轻工大学（金银湖校区）门口设马池路，线路全长34.3km，设站8座（不含马池路站）。
> 
> （6）7号线三期起点位于天河机场规划T4航站楼，终点与前川线于腾龙大道接轨，线路全长约6.6km，设站2座。
> 
> （7）6号线二期起于一期工程终点金银湖公园站，沿金山大道止于走马岭站，线路全长约15.1km，共设车站9座。
> 
> （8）21号线（阳逻线）二期起于塔子湖西路与塔子湖东路之间的全民健身中心站，止于阳逻线一期工程后湖大道站，线路全长约3.2km，设站2座。
> 
> （9）10号线起于常福，终点至施岗站，线路长87.6km，设站37座。
> 
> （10）14号线起于竹叶海南站，至终点堤角车辆段，在车辆段南侧设终点站堤角站，线路全长27.2km，设站21座。
> 
> （11）8号线三期工程与8号线二期衔接，起始于野芷湖，终点止于黄家湖，线路全长3.7km，设站2座。
> 
> （12）13号线工程起于古田片区，止于终点南湖大道站，线路全长40.4km，设站27座。
> 
> （13）金口线起于环线上凌吴村站，沿青菱河路向南延伸至金口通用汽车基地，线路全长约20.3km，设站8座。
> 
> （14）20号线起于武汉站，止于天河机场，线路全长约30.3km，设站6座。
> 
> @Chinese Bamboo @dy1022 @jkroo @GS Zhou @Place Of Space @Mista @endyashainin @eldarlmari @powastick @long_







What, a Metro station in front of my Villa between *2017-2025* ???

Wow, I'm thinking about the value right now, huh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> *The second largest city of Jilin Province
> Jilin City's Metro plan approved by Central Government
> 
> View attachment 342436
> *


I guess even a large portion of the Chinese people are not aware of the existence of the Jilin City (they may only know the Jilin Province)! But even such a low-profile city is going to own its own metro network. I have to say, wow!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> I guess even a large portion of the Chinese people are not aware of the existence of the Jilin City (they may only know the Jilin Province)! But even such a low-profile city is going to own its own metro network. I have to say, wow!!


China is a big country with a big population! @long_ 
China has too many cities!

Jilin City has 4 million residents and 2 million in the main city.
They can have Metro, especially light-rail and BYD Monorail!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> China has too many cities!
> 
> Jilin City has 4 million residents and 2 million in the main city.
> They can have Metro, especially light-rail and BYD Monorail!


I've been to Jilin City once in 2013. I made a driving tour from Changchun till the China-DPRK border, and stopped by in Jilin. My overall feeling is half of Jilin looks modern and beautiful, with many parks and nice buildings; another half is full of heavy industrial plants, a very typical 东北老工业基地.

Very happy to see the progress of Jilin. People there definitely deserve better and better living conditions!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

dy1022 said:


> What, a Metro station in front of my Villa between *2017-2025* ???
> 
> Wow, I'm thinking about the value right now, huh ...



*Wuhan Airport Subway, Wuhan Subway Line 6 are ready in October and December respectively
Wuhan Airport HSR will open before Spring Festival 

Airpot Subway



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD steams into monorail industry*
By CHAI HUA (China Daily) October 14, 2016






BYD's Skyrail starts operation on Oct 12,2016 in Shenzhen, Guangdong province. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Chinese electric vehicle manufacturer BYD is entering the railway transportation market, with the announcement of plans to build a monorail service in Shenzhen.

The "Skyrail" will take around two years to build, one-third of the time taken to build the average metro system, and will cost around 20 percent of the latter, according to the company.

With an investment of 5 billion yuan ($757 million) in five years, BYD aims to solve the traffic jam problem in crowded cities caused by population increase.

At the ceremony, BYD Chairman Wang Chuanfu said the city of Shantou in Guangdong province had signed contract with BYD to build a 250-kilometer-long Skyrail system and another 20 cities are in negotiations to introduce the new transportation system.

"Skyrail could integrate with current public transportation system in a bid to establish a multi-dimensional network linking space underground, on the ground and in the air," Wang said.

It can run as fast as 80 km per hour and its delivery capacity is about 10,000 to 30,000 passengers one way each hour.

After the 4.4-km Skyrail started operations in BYD's Shenzhen campus, railway transportation officially becomes the company's fourth core business after IT, automobile and new energy.

Wang said BYD is determined to be the first private company in China to enter railway transportation industry.

On Oct 11, Wang also signed a contract worth 60 billion yuan with China Development Bank about a strategic cooperation on the monorail system industry.

Peng Qi, automobile industry analyst of research center at China Merchants Securities, pointed out the development of the Skyrail depends on how many orders it could successfully get and that needs to be negotiated with local governments.

He said he believes the new system is suitable for third and fourth-tier cities, as well as linking suburbs and downtown in first-tier cities, but he is afraid smaller cities could not afford the cost.

The advantage of BYD's Skyrail is its low cost, he added.

He compares the Skyrail to an aerial electronic bus, saying BYD has a comprehensive resources of manufacturing electronic bus, including electronic motors, battery and electronic control, so the company only needs to outsource track manufacturing.

***



AndrewJin said:


> China is a big country with a big population! @long_
> China has too many cities!



China has too many industrial giants and brilliant minds!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*BYD enters urban rail market*

14 Oct 2016

CHINA: Bus, car and battery manufacturer BYD unveiled its first monorail at a 4·4 km test track at its headquarters in Shenzhen on October 13.

SkyRail is the result of a five-year 5bn yuan R&D project and is aimed at small and medium sized cities, as well as tourist attractions and central business districts. It offers a capacity of up to 30 000 passengers/h per direction and a maximum speed of 80 km/h.

‘As a rail transport option with relatively small passenger capacity, SkyRail can complement existing public transport systems to create a layered transport system encompassing underground, roadway and elevated elements’, said BYD President Wang Chuanfu.

The first customer for SkyRail is the city of Shantou in Guangdong province, where a 250 km network is planned.


























http://www.businesswire.com/news/hom...onorail-System

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *BYD enters urban rail market*
> 
> 14 Oct 2016
> 
> CHINA: Bus, car and battery manufacturer BYD unveiled its first monorail at a 4·4 km test track at its headquarters in Shenzhen on October 13.
> 
> SkyRail is the result of a five-year 5bn yuan R&D project and is aimed at small and medium sized cities, as well as tourist attractions and central business districts. It offers a capacity of up to 30 000 passengers/h per direction and a maximum speed of 80 km/h.
> 
> ‘As a rail transport option with relatively small passenger capacity, SkyRail can complement existing public transport systems to create a layered transport system encompassing underground, roadway and elevated elements’, said BYD President Wang Chuanfu.
> 
> The first customer for SkyRail is the city of Shantou in Guangdong province, where a 250 km network is planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/news/hom...onorail-System


The interior is much more spacious than I expected.


----------



## AndrewJin

*China Railway Maglev Transportation Investment & Construction Co., Ltd (CRMT)*
*Founded in Wuhan!*


@Chinese Bamboo @dy1022 @jkroo

http://www.hb.chinanews.com/news/2016/1020/262545.html





@cirr @rott @Dungeness @Two

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rott

AndrewJin said:


> *China Railway Maglev Transportation Investment & Construction Co., Ltd (CRMT)*
> *Founded in Wuhan!*
> 
> 
> @Chinese Bamboo @dy1022 @jkroo
> 
> http://www.hb.chinanews.com/news/2016/1020/262545.html
> 
> View attachment 346282
> 
> @cirr @rott @Dungeness @Two


Andrew, as I am an overseas Chinese, I can't read or write Chinese. Can you please translate it? 
Btw, that's a gorgeous trainset. Is that real or an artist's impression?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Speed of Shenzhen!







*

*Subway Line 7 & 9 open on 28 October 2016 
Total mileage surpasses Guangzhou Metro (285km)
283 km metro (4th phase) to start construction in 2017
430 km in operation in 2020




*


@cnleio @Lure @Jlaw @terranMarine @Two et al

*Public art exhibition at Huanggang Port Station 





Xiameilin Station's entrance hall





Xiameilin Station's platform 





Inside a train






*
@grey boy 2 @anant_s @Malik Abdullah @Zain Malik @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*车公庙
Chegongmiao, the 4-subway stations 
Subway 1, 7, 9, 11











Same-platform interchange between line 7 and line 9



*

*


















*
@Gibbs @Godman @T-Rex @Götterdämmerung @eldarlmari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

rott said:


> Andrew, as I am an overseas Chinese, I can't read or write Chinese. Can you please translate it?
> Btw, that's a gorgeous trainset. Is that real or an artist's impression?


well, the content is pretty much about what the title says......nothing substantial


----------



## JSCh

*China's maglev transit initiative picks up steam*
By Ma Danning (People's Daily Online) 14:47, October 31, 2016





_Shanghai maglev train, file photo_​
China’s largest railway enterprise has shelled out 2 billion RMB to establish the country’s first magnetic levitation, or maglev, transportation company, marking the country’s push to speed up its industrialization and commercial maglev infrastructure, Thepaper.cn reported.

China Railway Construction Corporation Limited (CRCC) has established its subsidiary, China　Railway　Maglev　Transportation　 Investment　 &　Construction　Co., LTD (CRMT), located in Wuhan, Hubei province. The subsidiary carries out research on maglev technology for passenger and cargo transportation, in addition to planning, managing, building and investing in maglev projects.

According to Qian Qingquan, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Engineering and a professor at Southwest Jiaotong University, China has put original, domestic technology to work building a medium-low-speed maglev train (traveling at 200 km/h), as well as a high-speed one (600 km/h). Research into vacuum tube trains that travel at up to 4,000 km/h is also underway.

The Changsha Maglev Express in central China’s Hunan province is China’s first domestically built maglev line that uses homegrown technology. The line stretches over 18.55 kilometers and takes 19.5 minutes to complete. According to Xia Guobin, vice president of CRCC, the line that started trial operation on May 6 had safely operated for 175 days as of Oct. 27. With a steady passenger flow of 6,800, over 1.2 million passengers have ridden the line so far. It has filled a void and verified the safety and commercial potential of maglev projects in China.

Lei Jiamin, president of CRMT, said that more than 10 cities in China are currently planning maglev railways. These cities include Changsha, home to China’s first maglev line, Qingdao and Beijing. Beijing is building its first medium-low-speed maglev line S1, which will enter operation at the end of 2016, according to the Beijing Railway Construction Cooperation. It will take only 10 minutes to travel 10.2 kilometers from the city’s western suburb Shimenying to Pingguoyuan station on city subway Line 1.

According to CRMT, future low-speed maglev projects will primarily aim to link large cities with their satellite cities, as well as suburbs to downtown areas. They will also be used in second- and third-tier Chinese cities as a substitute for subways. Currently, China has 142 cities with more than 1 million residents, but only around 30 cities have subways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *China's maglev transit initiative picks up steam*
> By Ma Danning (People's Daily Online) 14:47, October 31, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shanghai maglev train, file photo_​
> China’s largest railway enterprise has shelled out 2 billion RMB to establish the country’s first magnetic levitation, or maglev, transportation company, marking the country’s push to speed up its industrialization and commercial maglev infrastructure, Thepaper.cn reported.
> 
> China Railway Construction Corporation Limited (CRCC) has established its subsidiary, China　Railway　Maglev　Transportation　 Investment　 &　Construction　Co., LTD (CRMT), located in Wuhan, Hubei province. The subsidiary carries out research on maglev technology for passenger and cargo transportation, in addition to planning, managing, building and investing in maglev projects.
> 
> According to Qian Qingquan, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Engineering and a professor at Southwest Jiaotong University, China has put original, domestic technology to work building a medium-low-speed maglev train (traveling at 200 km/h), as well as a high-speed one (600 km/h). Research into vacuum tube trains that travel at up to 4,000 km/h is also underway.
> 
> The Changsha Maglev Express in central China’s Hunan province is China’s first domestically built maglev line that uses homegrown technology. The line stretches over 18.55 kilometers and takes 19.5 minutes to complete. According to Xia Guobin, vice president of CRCC, the line that started trial operation on May 6 had safely operated for 175 days as of Oct. 27. With a steady passenger flow of 6,800, over 1.2 million passengers have ridden the line so far. It has filled a void and verified the safety and commercial potential of maglev projects in China.
> 
> Lei Jiamin, president of CRMT, said that more than 10 cities in China are currently planning maglev railways. These cities include Changsha, home to China’s first maglev line, Qingdao and Beijing. Beijing is building its first medium-low-speed maglev line S1, which will enter operation at the end of 2016, according to the Beijing Railway Construction Cooperation. It will take only 10 minutes to travel 10.2 kilometers from the city’s western suburb Shimenying to Pingguoyuan station on city subway Line 1.
> 
> According to CRMT, future low-speed maglev projects will primarily aim to link large cities with their satellite cities, as well as suburbs to downtown areas. They will also be used in second- and third-tier Chinese cities as a substitute for subways. Currently, China has 142 cities with more than 1 million residents, but only around 30 cities have subways.


@rott


----------



## Dungeness

rott said:


> Andrew, as I am an overseas Chinese, I can't read or write Chinese. Can you please translate it?
> Btw, that's a gorgeous trainset. Is that real or an artist's impression?




Time to learn some Chinese, and you will not regret. Even those old time colonial masters are pushing Chinese to their own kids now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Dungeness said:


> Time to learn some Chinese, and you will not regret. Even those old time colonial masters are pushing Chinese to their own kids now.


Hehe... I will try. My wife reads, writes and speaks. I can pick it up from her. 
I can just speak hakka and a bit of Pudong Hua, learned it when I was working in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

rott said:


> Hehe... I will try. My wife reads, writes and speaks. I can pick it up from her.
> I can just speak hakka and a bit of Pudong Hua, learned it when I was working in China.



I tried to teach Chinese to my boys. They doubted the usefulness, now they are motivated. With Chinese and English, you can communicate with half of humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

AndrewJin said:


> China is a big country with a big population! @long_
> China has too many cities!
> 
> Jilin City has 4 million residents and 2 million in the main city.
> They can have Metro, especially light-rail and BYD Monorail!
> View attachment 343062
> View attachment 343061


Haha, you can be my guide when I come to China for a visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan's first BRT to open in December 





BRT in other Chinese cities
Jinan, Shandong Province





Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province





Changzhou, Jiangsu Province





Guangzhou BRT, Guangdong Province





Beijing BRT









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Xiamen BRT, Fujiang Province
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Xi'an's 3rd Subway opens!









But, it's the beginning.
For Xi'an, the biggest city in Northwest China 
with a population of 8 million and 15 million in the mega-region, 
these projects are overdue.
Construction of new lines should be speeding up!
250km in 2020 is still too slow!!!*
@Chinese Bamboo @Malik Abdullah @TaiShang @cirr @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Like the previous 2 subways, 
Line 3 connects a lot of cultural sites, commercial regions and economic development zones 
at the terminus of the Silk Road.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*The future!*
download at https://pan.baidu.com/s/1hq034LA
*









*
@Malik Abdullah @Chinese Bamboo 
*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*The first line of Wuhan Tram is ready!

















*
@Chinese Bamboo @dy1022 @Place Of Space @jkroo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

@Gibbs @Kaptaan @Shotgunner51 @TopCat @UKBengali @el che @PaklovesTurkiye @Tipu7 @simple Brain @Götterdämmerung @Mista @eldarlmari @coffee_cup @waz @Arsalan @Dungeness @Two @bolo @Echo_419 @pts_m_h_2016 @Darmashkian @Pluralist @Khan_21 @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @PaklovesTurkiye @hellfire @Two @AViet @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Shotgunner51 @Ankit Kumar 002 @maximuswarrior @Huan @Darmashkian @endyashainin @Taygibay @LA se Karachi @911 @Cherokee @xyxmt @BDforever @Three_Kingdoms @T-123456 @somebozo @Maira La @vostok @senheiser @Nilgiri @terranMarine @Jlaw @Dandpatta @Philia @Hasan89 @pts_m_h_2016 @XenoEnsi-14 @Malik Abdullah @LadyFinger @Devil Soul

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Central China's 10th subway to open next month
Subway Line 1 in Hefei City
The 5th city in Central China*


















*A new start for Central China!*



















@jkroo @dy1022 @Chinese Bamboo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

@TaiShang @JSCh @onebyone @long_ @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jkroo

Changsha,Zhuzhou and Xiangtan's metro in 2 month, will be 26th DEC to open?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

​A train suspended from a railway line runs in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Photo/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Changsha,Zhuzhou and Xiangtan's metro in 2 month, will be 26th DEC to open?


Who knows!
Delayed for many months


----------



## TaiShang

*
好可爱哦！！ 

China's 1st suspension railway ready
Xinhua, November 22, 2016*





A train suspended from a railway line runs in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)




A train suspended from a railway line runs in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)




Chief designer Zhai Wanming introduces the projects in a train suspended from a railway line in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)




A train suspended from a railway line parks at a station in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)




Locals watch a train suspended from a railway line running in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)




A train suspended from a railway line runs in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *好可爱哦！！
> 
> China's 1st suspension railway ready
> Xinhua, November 22, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A train suspended from a railway line runs in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A train suspended from a railway line runs in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief designer Zhai Wanming introduces the projects in a train suspended from a railway line in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A train suspended from a railway line parks at a station in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locals watch a train suspended from a railway line running in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A train suspended from a railway line runs in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, Nov. 21, 2016. After two months of tests, China's first suspension railway line met all designed requirements and it is ready for more systematic operations. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)


wow, we can build some lines along Chengdu's rivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

A short video of the sky train. It is so panda like, with the panda theme quite obvious.







*China's first new energy “sky train” runs trial operation in Chengdu*



 CCTV News

Published on 22 Nov 2016
China's first “sky train” was put into trial operation on Monday in the southwestern city of Chengdu. China follows Japan and Germany to be the third country in the world to develop such technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan Airport Subway
Wuhan Subway Line 6
Wuhan Airport High-Speed Railway
Nov-Dec Inauguration Month to begin!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Beijing to build first tramway line in 50 years*
Xinhua, November 23, 2016

Beijing will build its first tramway line in 50 years for both tourist and public transport purposes, the transit authority said Wednesday.

With six stations, the line will connect tourist spots in western Beijing such as the Summer Palace, Fragrant Hill and the botanical gardens, according to Beijing Public Transportation Group.

Total length of the line will be 8.8 km, including a 1.36-km underground section. Ten meters wide and 32 meters long, the street cars will have a capacity of 300 passengers per car.

The official estimates maximum capacity of the line will reach 10,000 passengers per hour each way, far in the excess of the expected 3,000 to 5,000 rush hour passengers.

The project is expected to cost 4.7 billion yuan (680 million U.S. dollars), and new company will be established.

The last tramway in the city, from Beijing Gymnasium to the south railway station, ended its service in 1966.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Beijing to build first tramway line in 50 years*
> Xinhua, November 23, 2016
> 
> Beijing will build its first tramway line in 50 years for both tourist and public transport purposes, the transit authority said Wednesday.
> 
> With six stations, the line will connect tourist spots in western Beijing such as the Summer Palace, Fragrant Hill and the botanical gardens, according to Beijing Public Transportation Group.
> 
> Total length of the line will be 8.8 km, including a 1.36-km underground section. Ten meters wide and 32 meters long, the street cars will have a capacity of 300 passengers per car.
> 
> The official estimates maximum capacity of the line will reach 10,000 passengers per hour each way, far in the excess of the expected 3,000 to 5,000 rush hour passengers.
> 
> The project is expected to cost 4.7 billion yuan (680 million U.S. dollars), and new company will be established.
> 
> The last tramway in the city, from Beijing Gymnasium to the south railway station, ended its service in 1966.


I think they have a short line for tourism on Qianmen pedestrian street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Urumqi's first subway starts tracking!*

*



*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*First subway train arrives in Lanzhou
Northwest China's 3rd metro system
*






























@Place Of Space @jkroo @TaiShang @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> *First subway train arrives in Lanzhou
> Northwest China's 3rd metro system
> *
> View attachment 357081
> 
> View attachment 357083
> 
> 
> View attachment 357177
> 
> 
> View attachment 357178
> 
> 
> View attachment 357183
> View attachment 357182
> View attachment 357181
> 
> 
> @Place Of Space @jkroo @TaiShang @long_



Good news for the citizens. By the way, the steel frame bridge was the one built hundred years ago?


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Good news for the citizens. By the way, the steel frame bridge was the one built hundred years ago?


yes.


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Beijing subway to offer mobile phone payment, otherupgrades next year*
(People's Daily Online) 15:06, December 06, 2016





(file photo)

Beijing's subway system has finished an update to its automatic fare collection (AFC)system. According to the Beijing Municipal Commission of Transport, the programdeveloped for the system's new "brain" is compatible with the equipment of dozens ofvendors, Beijing Daily reported on Dec. 5.

From 2017, Beijing's subway will gradually implement smart transportation. After a testingperiod, people will be able to buy tickets online or use mobile phone payment to take thesubway. What's more, a China transportation card, valid across the country, will beaccepted on Beijing buses from the end of this year. The city's subway system will acceptthe card beginning at the end of 2017.

"At present, passengers have to add money to the China transportation card in the citywhere they bought the card, so it's important to add enough money before a journey," aBeijing rail transit official pointed out.

According to a plan jointly issued by China's National Development and ReformCommission and Ministry of Transport, major Chinese cities will all accept the Chinatransportation card by 2018.

Feng Xinhui, an official at Beijing's rail transit command center, said that subway gates willbe able to accept mobile payment after the system is upgraded. However, due to heavypassenger flow and stringent safety requirements, the update will take a relatively longtime. Subway authorities will expedite the work in order to provide more convenientservices as soon as possible.






(file photo)

Beijing subway Lines 7, 8, 15 and the Fangshan Line have recently closed manned ticketwindows in favor of self-service machines. However, non-standard cards and coated cardscannot be inserted in the self-service machines.

Beijing's subway system will see more self-service windows in the next few years,according to Feng. New ticket machines will be deployed in subway stations for passengersto collect tickets purchased online. What's more, intelligent fare adjustment is also a goalfor the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> *Beijing subway to offer mobile phone payment, otherupgrades next year*
> (People's Daily Online) 15:06, December 06, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (file photo)
> 
> Beijing's subway system has finished an update to its automatic fare collection (AFC)system. According to the Beijing Municipal Commission of Transport, the programdeveloped for the system's new "brain" is compatible with the equipment of dozens ofvendors, Beijing Daily reported on Dec. 5.
> 
> From 2017, Beijing's subway will gradually implement smart transportation. After a testingperiod, people will be able to buy tickets online or use mobile phone payment to take thesubway. What's more, a China transportation card, valid across the country, will beaccepted on Beijing buses from the end of this year. The city's subway system will acceptthe card beginning at the end of 2017.
> 
> "At present, passengers have to add money to the China transportation card in the citywhere they bought the card, so it's important to add enough money before a journey," aBeijing rail transit official pointed out.
> 
> According to a plan jointly issued by China's National Development and ReformCommission and Ministry of Transport, major Chinese cities will all accept the Chinatransportation card by 2018.
> 
> Feng Xinhui, an official at Beijing's rail transit command center, said that subway gates willbe able to accept mobile payment after the system is upgraded. However, due to heavypassenger flow and stringent safety requirements, the update will take a relatively longtime. Subway authorities will expedite the work in order to provide more convenientservices as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (file photo)
> 
> Beijing subway Lines 7, 8, 15 and the Fangshan Line have recently closed manned ticketwindows in favor of self-service machines. However, non-standard cards and coated cardscannot be inserted in the self-service machines.
> 
> Beijing's subway system will see more self-service windows in the next few years,according to Feng. New ticket machines will be deployed in subway stations for passengersto collect tickets purchased online. What's more, intelligent fare adjustment is also a goalfor the future.


Awesome....
Now i just know how to use Alipay to top on my Wuhan Card.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing Metro 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Urumqi BRT 2016!*
























@TaiShang @cirr @long_ @GeraltofRivia @powastick

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GeraltofRivia

AndrewJin said:


> *Urumqi BRT 2016!*
> 
> View attachment 359677
> View attachment 359672
> View attachment 359675
> View attachment 359671
> View attachment 359673
> View attachment 359674
> View attachment 359676
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @cirr @long_ @GeraltofRivia @powastick



Great news! I really like the BRT diagram , which is so well made with clear sign, text and legend (apart from a minor misspelling )


----------



## AndrewJin

GeraltofRivia said:


> Great news! I really like the BRT diagram , which is so well made with clear sign, text and legend (apart from a minor misspelling )



It is a metro fan made map....

BRT is great, but it can not 100% tackle the public transport issue in Urumqi.
Now, they are building a huge subway network there.....
Urumqi is a big city with a big population.
@long_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Year-end summary*
*China Metro*
_excluding trams, BRT or Intercity HSRs_

*Blue: in operation 31 cities 
Red: under construction 15 cities 
Grey: to start construction in 2017-2021  14 cities *
*



*

*CRRC Dalian






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

The tram network in Zhuhai, China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khafee

The only issue I personally have with trams, is that they take dedicated space on already congested roads. Although definitely more costlier than trams, monorail would be my preference.






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...carriages-HUNG-tracks-like-rollercoaster.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Khafee said:


> The only issue I personally have with trams, is that they take dedicated space on already congested roads. Although definitely more costlier than trams, monorail would be my preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...carriages-HUNG-tracks-like-rollercoaster.html



I like BYD's cloud rail....

China's leading new-energy vehicle manufacturer, BYD, unveiled its first light train on Thursday. The "Yungui", or "Cloud Rail" in English, is an overground metro system which costs about one-fifth of a regular metro line, and takes much less time to construc*t.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> I like BYD's cloud rail....
> 
> China's leading new-energy vehicle manufacturer, BYD, unveiled its first light train on Thursday. The "Yungui", or "Cloud Rail" in English, is an overground metro system which costs about one-fifth of a regular metro line, and takes much less time to construc*t.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360411
> View attachment 360412
> View attachment 360414
> View attachment 360413



I like anything that's powered by lithium batteries.


----------



## Jlaw

*China's 1st unmanned sky train released*
Source:CRI Published: 2016/12/10 16:13:56
1






China's first unmanned, panda-shaped "Sky Train" rolled off the production line in Ziyang, southwest China's Sichuan Province on December 8, 2016. The renewable-energy unmanned suspension railway is battery-powered, with cute pandas painted through carriages. The unmanned train can carry a maximum of 144 passengers as it hangs and zips along the monorail track at speeds of up to 65 km/h. Photo: Chinanews.com






China's first unmanned, panda-shaped "Sky Train" rolled off the production line in Ziyang, southwest China's Sichuan Province on December 8, 2016. The renewable-energy unmanned suspension railway is battery-powered, with cute pandas painted through carriages. The unmanned train can carry a maximum of 144 passengers as it hangs and zips along the monorail track at speeds of up to 65 km/h. Photo: Chinanews.com







China's first unmanned, panda-shaped "Sky Train" rolled off the production line in Ziyang, southwest China's Sichuan Province on December 8, 2016. The renewable-energy unmanned suspension railway is battery-powered, with cute pandas painted through carriages. The unmanned train can carry a maximum of 144 passengers as it hangs and zips along the monorail track at speeds of up to 65 km/h. Photo: Chinanews.com







China's first unmanned, panda-shaped "Sky Train" rolled off the production line in Ziyang, southwest China's Sichuan Province on December 8, 2016. The renewable-energy unmanned suspension railway is battery-powered, with cute pandas painted through carriages. The unmanned train can carry a maximum of 144 passengers as it hangs and zips along the monorail track at speeds of up to 65 *km/h*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Year-end summary*
> *China Metro*
> _excluding trams, BRT or Intercity HSRs_
> 
> *Blue: in operation 31 cities
> Red: under construction 15 cities
> Grey: to start construction in 2017-2021  14 cities *
> *
> View attachment 360269
> *
> 
> *CRRC Dalian
> View attachment 360270
> View attachment 360271
> *




*Year-end Summary ---- Wuhan*

*Wuhan Metro 2016*
(excluding BRT and tram)

New lines in 2016: subway line 6, airport subway (extension of line 2)
BRT and Optics Valley Tram
*



*


*2017-2023 4th round metro plan *


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Graffiti artists decorate trains in E China

Xinhua, December 16, 2016*





A magnetic levitation train with graffiti runs in Changsha, east China's Hunan Province, Dec. 15, 2016. Twenty graffiti artists decorated the magnetic levitation trains recently to promote green transportation in Changsha. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)




A magnetic levitation train with graffiti runs in Changsha, east China's Hunan Province, Dec. 15, 2016. Twenty graffiti artists decorated the magnetic levitation trains recently to promote green transportation in Changsha. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)




A magnetic levitation train with graffiti runs in Changsha, east China's Hunan Province, Dec. 15, 2016. Twenty graffiti artists decorated the magnetic levitation trains recently to promote green transportation in Changsha. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*Fastest and double metroline in china, non stop disembarking and embarking 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Maglev trains ready for Beijing S1 Line*

*






*



TaiShang said:


> *Graffiti artists decorate trains in E China
> 
> Xinhua, December 16, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A magnetic levitation train with graffiti runs in Changsha, east China's Hunan Province, Dec. 15, 2016. Twenty graffiti artists decorated the magnetic levitation trains recently to promote green transportation in Changsha. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A magnetic levitation train with graffiti runs in Changsha, east China's Hunan Province, Dec. 15, 2016. Twenty graffiti artists decorated the magnetic levitation trains recently to promote green transportation in Changsha. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A magnetic levitation train with graffiti runs in Changsha, east China's Hunan Province, Dec. 15, 2016. Twenty graffiti artists decorated the magnetic levitation trains recently to promote green transportation in Changsha. (Xinhua/Long Hongtao)


Cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHN Bamboo

AndrewJin said:


> *Urumqi's first subway starts tracking!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 357050
> *
> *
> View attachment 357048
> View attachment 357049
> *


Even Urumqi has the same amount of subway that Xi'an has !!
What a poor city I am living in..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Chinese Bamboo said:


> Even Urumqi has the same amount of subway that Xi'an has !!
> What a poor city I am living in..


No, Urumqi is a tier 3 city, no subway in operation yet.
But Xi'an, as a tier 2 city, already has 3 lines, the total plan is grand.

*Xi'an Subway 2016





Future*




















12月15日（周四），北京1156.38万，上海1039万，广州714万，深圳427.73万，南京232.4万，武汉202万，重庆187万，成都185.8万，西安142.4万，长沙55.6万，郑州46万，苏州43万。
@Chinese Bamboo 
Xi'an has the top10 metro system in mainland China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> 12月15日（周四），北京1156.38万，上海1039万，广州714万，深圳427.73万，南京232.4万，武汉202万，重庆187万，成都185.8万，西安142.4万，长沙55.6万，郑州46万，苏州43万。
> @Chinese Bamboo
> Xi'an has the top10 metro system in mainland China.



Beautiful Xi'an. Will definitely go and visit at the first instance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Infrastructure boom in Wuhan*
*December is Wuhan's traditional inauguration month!*

*Subway line 6
Airport subway line (another airport HSR already opened earlier this month)
28.7km smart and ecological East Lake Greenway
Numerous boulevards 

But CPC Secretary of Wuhan has been already promoted to Yunnan Province 
He couldn't see all his great work open to the public 


2 subways crossing Yangtze River
2 subways crossing Han River







East Lake Greenway



















Made-in-Wuhan Optics Valley trams unveiled!
Super-capacitor, no overhead line or 3rd track....



*

@GeraltofRivia @Tiqiu @long_ @eldarlmari @Dungeness @TaiShang @jkroo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *Infrastructure boom in Wuhan*
> *December is Wuhan's traditional inauguration month!*
> 
> *Subway line 6
> Airport subway line (another airport HSR already opened earlier this month)
> 28.7km smart and ecological East Lake Greenway
> Numerous boulevards
> 
> But CPC Secretary of Wuhan has been already promoted to Yunnan Province
> He couldn't see all his great work open to the public
> 
> 
> 2 subways crossing Yangtze River
> 2 subways crossing Han River
> 
> View attachment 361011
> 
> 
> 
> East Lake Greenway
> 
> View attachment 361012
> View attachment 361013
> View attachment 361025
> View attachment 361018
> View attachment 361024
> 
> 
> 
> Made-in-Wuhan Optics Valley trams unveiled!
> Super-capacitor, no overhead line or 3rd track....
> View attachment 361016
> *
> 
> @GeraltofRivia @Tiqiu @long_ @eldarlmari @Dungeness @TaiShang @jkroo


Wow new line?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Wow new line?


Yes, the former mayor promised one line each year...
The new mayor promises the same, actually 2 lines this year, excluding BRT and tram.
Next year, 2 more subways (line 7 & 8) at least, both cross Yangtze River!

Line 6, crossing Han River, connects some of the most important commercial districts and vast areas of new suburbs and industrial base.
Construction of this line literally paralysed the transport in old Hankou.
The inauguration also marks reopening of many historic boulevards, like Dr. Sun Yat-sen Boulevard, the most important road in old town of Hankou since late 19th century.






The decoration in many stations is very artistic and historic!
Many stations revitalise Wuhan's rich history.

See these benches, very Wuhan decades ago! 





See the details!
Very old Hankou style






I will be suffocated by the beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiqiu

AndrewJin said:


> *Infrastructure boom in Wuhan*
> *December is Wuhan's traditional inauguration month!*
> 
> *Subway line 6
> Airport subway line (another airport HSR already opened earlier this month)
> 28.7km smart and ecological East Lake Greenway
> Numerous boulevards
> 
> But CPC Secretary of Wuhan has been already promoted to Yunnan Province
> He couldn't see all his great work open to the public
> 
> 
> 2 subways crossing Yangtze River
> 2 subways crossing Han River
> 
> View attachment 361011
> 
> 
> 
> East Lake Greenway
> 
> View attachment 361012
> View attachment 361013
> View attachment 361025
> View attachment 361018
> View attachment 361024
> 
> 
> 
> Made-in-Wuhan Optics Valley trams unveiled!
> Super-capacitor, no overhead line or 3rd track....
> View attachment 361016
> *
> 
> @GeraltofRivia @Tiqiu @long_ @eldarlmari @Dungeness @TaiShang @jkroo


Is 小东门 or 小红门 still there in wuchang?
I'd love to go back one day revisiting the place I was there some 30 yrs ago. I remember that time people there loved to fight on the streets and loved wearing 喇叭裤.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*China's first self-developed driverless subway line to open in Hong Kong*

Leung Chun-ying, chief executive of Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, attended a ceremony at Ocean Park station on Dec 19 to mark the inauguration of the South Island Line.

Hong Kong government launched the seven-km line project in 2007.

When it opens to passengers, it will extend the MTR network to the Southern District, allowing the special administrative region's 18 districts to be served by rail.

A fleet of 10 three-car driverless trains will run on the South Island Line, connecting the Southern District with the existing Tsuen Wan Line and Island Line at Admiralty. The CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co manufactured the driverless trains using technologies developed by China. The first driverless train was produced at a factory in Hong Kong on March 18 this year.

A technician from China Railway Rolling Stock Corp said the line is the first one to use domestically developed and produced driverless subway trains in the country. "Compared with the normal subway trains, the driverless trains have fully automatic control system," the technician said.

Three "driverless" lines have been in operation in Guangzhou, Beijing and Shanghai, but the technician said these lines still needed operators in drivers' cabins, and the trains were developed by a foreign company. Driverless trains started to emerge in Japan and France in early 1980s.

Meanwhile, China's self-developed technologies began to mature in recent years and CRRC Sifang Co has exported its driverless trains to Singapore, the technician said. A newly constructed line in Beijing will also use the driverless trains supplied by the CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co, he said.

An open day will be held on Dec 24 at the new South Island Line stations and the extended part of Admiralty Station for passengers to visit and familiarize themselves with the new station facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> Is 小东门 or 小红门 still there in wuchang?
> I'd love to go back one day revisiting the place I was there some 30 yrs ago. I remember that time people there loved to fight on the streets and loved wearing 喇叭裤.



小东门。Now served by subway line 2/4， and line7 in 2017.


Small East Gate- Hongshan Plaza region














One subway station away from this region is one of Wanda's biggest projects....
*Chu River Han Street*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tiqiu

Wow the cinema is still there. The old 群众文化中心 is also there with a new name. It's like walking through time for me to see your wonderful pictures. Thanks


----------



## AndrewJin

Tiqiu said:


> Wow the cinema is still there. The old 群众文化中心 is also there with a new name. It's like walking through time for me to see your wonderful pictures. Thanks



Which building?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

_Another great news from the southwest province in infrastructure _
*Mengzi Tram will open soon
Mengzi City, Honghe Hani and Yi Autonomous Prefecture
Yunnan Province, Southwest China*























@TaiShang @Shotgunner51 @cirr @JSCh @anant_s @Götterdämmerung @Tiqiu @GeraltofRivia

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> _Another great news from the southwest province in infrastructure _
> *Mengzi Tram will open soon
> Mengzi City, Honghe Hani and Yi Autonomous Prefecture
> Yunnan Province, Southwest China*
> 
> View attachment 362549
> 
> View attachment 362547
> View attachment 362545
> View attachment 362546
> View attachment 362548
> 
> View attachment 362550
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @Shotgunner51 @cirr @JSCh @anant_s @Götterdämmerung @Tiqiu @GeraltofRivia


Is this a big city?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Is this a big city?



No, 5th tier city I guess, county-level city.
But when Mengzi, Gejiu and Kaiyuan (all in Honghe Autonomous Prefecture) merge into one city, it might become a tier 3 city in the future.....The metro (trams) is being constructed to facilitate the merging. 

Expressways in this are very convenient, you can even see a ring expressway, which is usually a sign of a big city in the making....






*Mengzi City*
















*Gejiu City*

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Beijing's 1st maglev Line S1 to begin operating in 2017*

Source: Xinhua | 2016-12-25






A technician introduces Beijing's first medium-low speed maglev Line S1 in Beijing, capital of China. The Line S1, which connects the city's western district of Mentougou to the Pingguoyuan subway station in Shijingshan district, is expected to begin operating in 2017. With a maximum speed of 100 kilometers per hour, the train will stop at eight stations and serve about 1,302 passengers at a time. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)






































@cirr , @Tiqiu , @long_ @ahojunk @Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Beijing's 1st maglev Line S1 to begin operating in 2017*
> 
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-12-25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A technician introduces Beijing's first medium-low speed maglev Line S1 in Beijing, capital of China. The Line S1, which connects the city's western district of Mentougou to the Pingguoyuan subway station in Shijingshan district, is expected to begin operating in 2017. With a maximum speed of 100 kilometers per hour, the train will stop at eight stations and serve about 1,302 passengers at a time. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cirr , @Tiqiu , @long_ @ahojunk @Viet



So many great news during the last week of 2016!
Numerous subways, HSRs, expressways to open within one week.

Subway Line 6, one station dedicated to the century old Hankou Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> *China's first self-developed driverless subway line to open in Hong Kong*
> 
> Leung Chun-ying, chief executive of Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, attended a ceremony at Ocean Park station on Dec 19 to mark the inauguration of the South Island Line.
> 
> Hong Kong government launched the seven-km line project in 2007.
> 
> When it opens to passengers, it will extend the MTR network to the Southern District, allowing the special administrative region's 18 districts to be served by rail.
> 
> A fleet of 10 three-car driverless trains will run on the South Island Line, connecting the Southern District with the existing Tsuen Wan Line and Island Line at Admiralty. The CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co manufactured the driverless trains using technologies developed by China. The first driverless train was produced at a factory in Hong Kong on March 18 this year.
> 
> A technician from China Railway Rolling Stock Corp said the line is the first one to use domestically developed and produced driverless subway trains in the country. "Compared with the normal subway trains, the driverless trains have fully automatic control system," the technician said.
> 
> Three "driverless" lines have been in operation in Guangzhou, Beijing and Shanghai, but the technician said these lines still needed operators in drivers' cabins, and the trains were developed by a foreign company. Driverless trains started to emerge in Japan and France in early 1980s.
> 
> Meanwhile, China's self-developed technologies began to mature in recent years and CRRC Sifang Co has exported its driverless trains to Singapore, the technician said. A newly constructed line in Beijing will also use the driverless trains supplied by the CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co, he said.
> 
> An open day will be held on Dec 24 at the new South Island Line stations and the extended part of Admiralty Station for passengers to visit and familiarize themselves with the new station facilities.
> 
> 
> View attachment 362342
> 
> View attachment 362346
> View attachment 362348
> View attachment 362347
> 
> View attachment 362349
> View attachment 362339
> View attachment 362340
> View attachment 362341


Wednesday, December 28, 2016, 12:08
*HK: MTR’s South Island Line opens*
By chinadailyasia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Wednesday, December 28, 2016, 12:08
> *HK: MTR’s South Island Line opens*
> By chinadailyasia.com



On 26th Dec, Hefei's first subway opened.
Today, 2 subways open in Wuhan.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Such a historic day for Wuhan's public transport industry!
@Chinese Bamboo

*Wuhan unveils 5 urban construction projects*

*It will be an important day in the history of Wuhan, capital city of central China's Hubei Province on December 28, 2016. Five urban construction projects open to public, as Wuhan Metro Airport line, Wuhan Metro line 6, renovated Zhongshan Avenue, East Lake Greenway and Xiongchu Boulevard Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), which will make residents' life more convenient in the city.


Wuhan Metro Airport line



*
The Airport Line is the extension of line 2 to the north. With a length of 19.8 km, it has 7 stations between Jinyintan and Tianhe airport.
*

Wuhan Metro Line 6



*
Line 6 is the second line of the Wuhan subway crossing the Han River. With a total length of 35.96 km, it connects Dongfeng Company in the Caidian District and Jinyinhu Park in Dongxihu District with 27 stations of which 11 are transfer stations.
*

Renovated Zhongshan Avenue (Dr. Sun Yat-sen Ave.)



*
The renovation project of Zhongshan Avenue aims to make the long-history avenue into cultural and tourist street with public spaces and a vigorous urban life. This project won the 2016 International Society of City and Regional Planners (ISOCARP) Award for Excellence.

*Wuhan East Lake Greenway



*
Wuhan East Lake Greenway, with a total length of 28.7 kilometers, launched in December 2015, aims to encourage residents to walk by the lake, bathe in the water, approach the forests and reach the summits of the assemblies.


*Xiongchu Boulevard Bus Rapid Transit*

It is Wuhan's first Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) line. It connects Wuchang Railway Station to Guanggu Boulevard, with a length of 13.6 km.
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

This is the most aritistic subway in Wuhan so far...
It opens along with the renovated Dr. Sun Yat-sen Avenue.
The avenue is the oldest major road of the historic old Hankou.
Now, Line 6 will be the major public transport method serving this avenue, traffic jam will no longer exist!

*Wuhan Subway Line 6 opens on 28th Dec. 2016








Dr. Sun Yat-sen Avenue reopens!





Hankou water tower, the memory of old Hankou





Entrance to the subway, Jianghan Road Station, line 2 & line 6
I used to go there every day during my junior middle school.








Platform of Jianghan Road Station






LCD screen is artistic too, telling the information of the next stations
Chinese traditional calligraphy style 
I'm very glad to see such improvement. 
Every detail matters 









*
@cirr @JSCh @TaiShang @GeraltofRivia @Tiqiu @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @Chinese Bamboo 


(to be continued)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hanzheng Street Station, the origin of Wuhan's commerce 
Hanzheng Street, literally the Central Street of Hankou, first named in 1920s. 


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, January 03, 2017
* Chinese cities open new metro lines *
Written by Kevin Smith

A flurry of new metro lines and line extensions opened in cities across China in the final week of 2016.

In addition to* Hefei*, which opened its first metro line on December 26, in *Kunming *operations began on a 4.7km extension of Line 1 from Chunrong Street to Kuning South Railway Station on the same day, while in *Chongqing* in western China, the city celebrated the opening of an extension of its Line 3 monorail from Bijin - Jurenba on December 28.

Also on December 28, *Wuhan* began operations on a 19.7km extension of Line 2 from Jinyintan north to Tianhe International Airport, adding six new stations to the city’s steadily expanding network. A further 15 stations were also added to *Nanning* Line 1 with a 20.9km western extension of the east-west line from previous terminus Nanhu to Shibu, which takes the total length of the line to 32.1km.

In the south of the country, a 17.3km extension of *Guangzhou* Line 6 also opened on December 28, taking the total length of this line to 41.9km. A 6.7km extension of the Guangzhou-Foshan Gunagfo Line from Kuiqi Lu to Xinchengdong carried its first passengers on the same day.

On December 31 *Tianjin* opened the second phase of Line 6, the Changhong Gongyuan - South Sunzhuang stretch, an extension of the initial Changhong Gongyuan - Nancuiping section which opened in August 2016. The line is now 26km long with 24 stations and is planned to eventually reach 50.1km with 38 stations, linking Xinwaihuandonglu in the northeast with Xianshuigu in the southeast.

Finally, in *Beijing*, the first trains began operating on the new 19.6km Line 16 on December 31. Running from Beianhe to Xiyuan with nine stations, the latest addition to the world’s second largest metro network takes its total length to 552km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Tuesday, January 03, 2017
> * Chinese cities open new metro lines *
> Written by Kevin Smith
> 
> A flurry of new metro lines and line extensions opened in cities across China in the final week of 2016.
> 
> In addition to* Hefei*, which opened its first metro line on December 26, in *Kunming *operations began on a 4.7km extension of Line 1 from Chunrong Street to Kuning South Railway Station on the same day, while in *Chongqing* in western China, the city celebrated the opening of an extension of its Line 3 monorail from Bijin - Jurenba on December 28.
> 
> Also on December 28, *Wuhan* began operations on a 19.7km extension of Line 2 from Jinyintan north to Tianhe International Airport, adding six new stations to the city’s steadily expanding network. A further 15 stations were also added to *Nanning* Line 1 with a 20.9km western extension of the east-west line from previous terminus Nanhu to Shibu, which takes the total length of the line to 32.1km.
> 
> In the south of the country, a 17.3km extension of *Guangzhou* Line 6 also opened on December 28, taking the total length of this line to 41.9km. A 6.7km extension of the Guangzhou-Foshan Gunagfo Line from Kuiqi Lu to Xinchengdong carried its first passengers on the same day.
> 
> On December 31 *Tianjin* opened the second phase of Line 6, the Changhong Gongyuan - South Sunzhuang stretch, an extension of the initial Changhong Gongyuan - Nancuiping section which opened in August 2016. The line is now 26km long with 24 stations and is planned to eventually reach 50.1km with 38 stations, linking Xinwaihuandonglu in the northeast with Xianshuigu in the southeast.
> 
> Finally, in *Beijing*, the first trains began operating on the new 19.6km Line 16 on December 31. Running from Beianhe to Xiyuan with nine stations, the latest addition to the world’s second largest metro network takes its total length to 552km.


OMG，i have no clue about what happened in the final week of 2016......
And this article has missed out Wuhan Subway Line 6!
























Opening a new subway line in China won't be mentioned in the national news!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Fujian Province welcomes first metro line*
(Xinhua) 19:38, January 06, 2017

Southeastern China's Fujian Province Friday opened its first metro line in its capital city of Fuzhou.

The *Subway Line 1 is 24.89 kilometers in length and serves 21 stations from 6:30 a.m. to 10:30 p.m*. every day.

It travels along the main traffic route between the south and north in the city.

Construction of the project began April 2011, and a southern section of the line opened for trial operation May last year.

About 260,000 commuters enjoyed free rides on the line during a 10-day pilot run before formal operation.

With the new metro, local residents can significantly shorten their travel time.

By taking the subway Lu Xiu'e saved almost an hour going to work.

"Taking the bus or driving are both tiring. I feel much more relaxed going by metro," she told Xinhua.

The design of Line 1 is a blend of Fuzhou's unique 2,200-year culture and history. Walls of the metro stations are decorated or carved with famous Fuzhou scenic spots such as the Hualin Temple, and trains are painted with renowned local cultural elements such as jasmine flowers and the Minjiang River Estuary wetlands.

"It was a pleasant trip. The train presented the characteristics of Fuzhou culture, and I feel like I can smell jasmine in the carriage," Chen Yamin, a local resident, told Xinhua.

*Three other metro lines are also under construction in Fuzhou and will start operation by the end of 2020*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Beijing has 350 km subway lines under construction in 2017*
Source: Xinhua 2017-01-11 20:40:37

BEIJING, Jan. 11 (Xinhua) -- The municipal government of Beijing said on Wednesday that 20 subway lines or sections, spanning over 350 kilometers, will be under construction in 2017.

Construction of two new subway lines, the 6.5-kilometer CBD line and the 6.1-kilometer branch line of the Yanfang Line, China's first driverless line, will kick off this year.

Three subway lines, the Yanfang line, Xijiao line and S1 line, with a total length of 34.6 kilometers will open this year.

Currently Beijing has 19 lines covering 574 kilometers in operation.

Yang Guangwu, engineer with the Beijing large projects construction headquarters office, said the city will pay more attention to energy conservation and convenience in the new round of subway construction. For example, more escalators and facilities for the disabled will be built.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> Wednesday, December 28, 2016, 12:08
> *HK: MTR’s South Island Line opens*
> By chinadailyasia.com



More photos on South Island Line.






























ahojunk said:


> *Fujian Province welcomes first metro line*
> (Xinhua) 19:38, January 06, 2017
> 
> Southeastern China's Fujian Province Friday opened its first metro line in its capital city of Fuzhou.
> 
> The *Subway Line 1 is 24.89 kilometers in length and serves 21 stations from 6:30 a.m. to 10:30 p.m*. every day.
> 
> It travels along the main traffic route between the south and north in the city.
> 
> Construction of the project began April 2011, and a southern section of the line opened for trial operation May last year.
> 
> About 260,000 commuters enjoyed free rides on the line during a 10-day pilot run before formal operation.
> 
> With the new metro, local residents can significantly shorten their travel time.
> 
> By taking the subway Lu Xiu'e saved almost an hour going to work.
> 
> "Taking the bus or driving are both tiring. I feel much more relaxed going by metro," she told Xinhua.
> 
> The design of Line 1 is a blend of Fuzhou's unique 2,200-year culture and history. Walls of the metro stations are decorated or carved with famous Fuzhou scenic spots such as the Hualin Temple, and trains are painted with renowned local cultural elements such as jasmine flowers and the Minjiang River Estuary wetlands.
> 
> "It was a pleasant trip. The train presented the characteristics of Fuzhou culture, and I feel like I can smell jasmine in the carriage," Chen Yamin, a local resident, told Xinhua.
> 
> *Three other metro lines are also under construction in Fuzhou and will start operation by the end of 2020*.


I'm a little surprised the first subway of Fujian Province is not in Xiamen City.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

Does anyone have recent statistics on the length and number of stations of all the metro/subway lines in China's cities?

@AndrewJin @cirr @TaiShang @JSCh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Nanjing subway Line 4 starts trial operation*
2017-01-18 16:18 | Xinhua | Editor:Xu Shanshan

Nanjing subway Line 4 is 33.8-kilometer in length and started trial operation on Wednesday. 





Trains run on Subway Line 4 in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 18, 2017. The 33.8-kilometer subway line started trial operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Wang Xin)






Inside a train on Subway Line 4 in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 18, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Xin)






Passengers in a train on Subway Line 4 in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 18, 2017. The 33.8-kilometer subway line started trial operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Liu Jianhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Nanjing subway Line 4 starts trial operation*
> 2017-01-18 16:18 | Xinhua | Editor:Xu Shanshan
> 
> Nanjing subway Line 4 is 33.8-kilometer in length and started trial operation on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 369421
> 
> Trains run on Subway Line 4 in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 18, 2017. The 33.8-kilometer subway line started trial operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Wang Xin)
> 
> 
> View attachment 369422
> 
> Inside a train on Subway Line 4 in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 18, 2017. (Xinhua/Wang Xin)
> 
> 
> View attachment 369427
> 
> Passengers in a train on Subway Line 4 in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 18, 2017. The 33.8-kilometer subway line started trial operation on Wednesday. (Xinhua/Liu Jianhua)


Good news.
Now, Wuhan, Nanjing and Chongqing are competing for the first place in tier 2 cities in terms of metro construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China-made maglev to increase its speed to 600km/h*

(People's Daily Online) February 06, 2017

In the next few years, the speed of *China’s maglev is expected to increase to 400 km/h, and perhaps as high as 600 km/h,* a lab with Chinese Academy of Sciences told CCTV.

The lab, which specializes in high-speed train research and is under the Institute of Mechanics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, revealed that *the national rail project will focus on developing high-speed trains with a speed of 400 km/h and maglev trains with a speed of 600 km/h in five years*, and they may be put into service soon afterward.

So far, China has launched a maglev train in Shanghai, and its first commercially operated demonstration line with fully independent intellectual property rights was also put into trial operation in Central China's Changsha in May 2016. The province of Shandong wants to build a high-speed maglev system from Jinan to Qingdao as well.

China has included the development of high-speed maglev trains with speeds of 600 km/h into its 13th Five-Year Plan.

*China-made maglev to increase its speed to 600km/h*

(People's Daily Online) February 06, 2017

In the next few years, the speed of *China’s maglev is expected to increase to 400 km/h, and perhaps as high as 600 km/h,* a lab with Chinese Academy of Sciences told CCTV.

The lab, which specializes in high-speed train research and is under the Institute of Mechanics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, revealed that *the national rail project will focus on developing high-speed trains with a speed of 400 km/h and maglev trains with a speed of 600 km/h in five years*, and they may be put into service soon afterward.

So far, China has launched a maglev train in Shanghai, and its first commercially operated demonstration line with fully independent intellectual property rights was also put into trial operation in Central China's Changsha in May 2016. The province of Shandong wants to build a high-speed maglev system from Jinan to Qingdao as well.

China has included the development of high-speed maglev trains with speeds of 600 km/h into its 13th Five-Year Plan.


----------



## AndrewJin

*4 Subways will open in Central China's biggest city in 2017!*
*Line 1 (4th extension) **Line 7 Line 8 Line 21*

*









*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shenyang Tram in Winter*
*Shenyang, Liaoning Province, Northeast China
*
Pls note that there is no overhead line at the crossing, enabled by super capacitors.

*




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Hubei Province' second metro system approved *
*Subway Line 2 in Yichang City*
*16.1 billion yuan investment *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Metro ranking by length in mainland China*
(By Jan 2017, excluding trams, BRTs and intercity HSRs)

1, Shanghai, 15 lines, 617km, Eastern China
2, Beijing, 19 lines, 573km, Northern China
3, Guangzhou, 10 lines, 287km, Southern China
4, Shenzhen, 8 lines, 285km, Southern China
5, Nanjing, 6 lines, 224km, Eastern China
6, Chongqing, 4 lines, 213km, Western China
7, Wuhan, 5lines, 181km, Central China
8, Tianjin, 5 lines, 166km, Northern China
9, Dalian, 4 lines, 140km, Northeastern China
10, Chengdu, 4 lines, 108km, Western China
*
All together, 28 cities, 112 lines, 3665 km in operation.*

Several thousand km of metro are under construction in 2017.
*




*
*Metro in Chongqing, Western China*













*Subway in Nanning, Western China
*





*

Subway station in Wuhan, Central China
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Mar 10, 2017 03:48 PM 
*Southern Chinese Metropolis Rolls Out World’s First Hydrogen-Powered Rail*
By Yang Ge



CRRC plans to build the world’s first-ever commuter system powered by ultralight hydrogen gas, whose only emission is water. Photo: Caixin

(Beijing) — The southern city of Foshan is bringing new meaning to the term “light rail,” with plans to build the world’s first-ever commuter system powered by ultralight hydrogen gas.

The new line will use hydrogen fuel cell technology, whose only emission is water, and is being built by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co. Ltd., a unit of CRRC Corp. Ltd., the nation’s leading maker of high-speed rail and associated equipment, the company said on Friday.

A demonstration model of the trains was first rolled out in the coastal city of Qingdao in 2015, but the Foshan project will mark the world’s first deployment of a full-scale commercial system. The trains can travel at speeds of up to 70 kph.

“Hydrogen-powered rail is a new kind of electric train, different from other systems,” the CRRC unit said. “It uses hydrogen fuel cells to generate electricity, giving it not only more range but also eliminating the need for electrified track.”

At a total length of 17.4 km, the new system will be built in two phases in Foshan’s Gaoming district at a cost of about 760 million yuan ($109.9 million). Upon completion, it will feature 20 stations, with an average distance of 640 meters between stations. Construction on the first phase began at the end of last month and is expected to be complete by next year.

China has embarked on an aggressive campaign to promote new-energy transportation in a bid to clean up the country’s polluted air and develop cutting-edge technologies that can be exported. Most efforts to date have focused on battery-powered electric cars, and hybrids that are powered by both batteries and traditional fossil fuels.

Municipal governments have been one of the biggest buyers of the technology since they have the resources to build necessary infrastructure like charging stations and maintenance facilities. Foshan is one of three of the largest cities in affluent Guangdong province that plans to upgrade its entire public-bus fleet to electric-powered vehicles by 2020 — part of an ambitious plan to make three-quarters of public buses in the province powered by clean energy over the next five years.

While cities have embraced the technology, enthusiasm has been lower among ordinary consumers due to the relative lack of infrastructure and unfamiliarity with the technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

When you have your own independent industry, purchasing trains is investing in your country, in your city.
肥水不外流

*Dalian City purchases trams from CRRC Dalian Company*

*






*

*Dalian City, Northeast China*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Mar 27, 2017 07:16 PM

*Beijing to Inaugurate First Driverless Subway Line*

By Coco Feng





The Yanfang Line, currently under construction, will be Beijing's first driverless subway line when it opens. Photo: Visual China

(Beijing) — The first driverless subway line in China’s capital will open this year, a cost-saving move that the developers say reduces human error but critics warn could result in accidents and will lead to painful layoffs.

The new, nine-station Yanfang Line will cover 10 miles in southwestern Beijing, running at up to 60 mph, the state-owned Xinhua News Agency reported. A command center will control its speed, braking and doors, and even wash the trains, the news outlet said.

Some subway lines in Beijing are already automated, but a driver monitors them.

In addition to being a first for China’s capital, the subway line will be the first developed by a group of Chinese firms, led by Beijing MTR Construction Administration Co. and train maker CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co. Ltd.

For example, Shanghai and Guangzhou have driverless subways that were developed and produced by French rail transport producer Alstom SA and Canada’s Bombardier Inc. respectively.

The driverless system can help reduce risks due to human error, Xinhua reported, citing the rail developers.

China has made a mark globally with its manufacture and export of high-speed trains. But it still is behind on driverless trains compared with Europe, where driverless trains have been in action for nearly two decades. Paris introduced the first such train, Ligne 14, in 1998, when Beijing had only two lines—with drivers.

Liu Lekai, a Beijing resident, said he is excited about the new line and looks forward to seeing how the new technology changes life.

But some experts say the technology won’t be adopted quickly throughout Beijing. Passenger flow in Beijing is huge, and a driver can be useful in certain emergencies, said Zhao Jian, director of China Urban Research Center at Beijing Jiaotong University.

Beijing currently has 15 lines, which carried an average 8 million passengers a day in 2016, according to data from the operator Beijing Mass Transit Railway Operation Co. Ltd. During rush hour at some stations, people have to wait for two or three trains before they can board.

Some subway users say they worry about possible safety issues.

Guan Siqi, who lives where the new subway line will be, said she feels certain circumstances need a driver’s judgment. “Trains are now already overloaded with commuters, and unexpected things, such as doors being forced to open (by passengers) and emergency brakes (needing to be applied), usually happen, which requires drivers for safety issues,” Guan said.

Guan said people had faith in China’s advanced technology, but still, the *Wenzhou rail crash* took place in 2011. Two high-speed trains collided in the southeast Zhejiang province after the one in the lead was struck by lightning and was then rear-ended by the train behind it, killing dozens of people.

*A similar accident occurred with two driverless subway trains* in Shanghai that collided in 2011, injuring at least 270 people.

To ensure safety, the new driverless underground train in Beijing will be equipped with an emergency braking system that can stop the running compartments once it hits obstacles or derails, Xinhua reported.

If it works well, it may lead other lines in Beijing to adopt the technology, Xinhua reported.

But the move away from humans to machines prompts some worries.

“As a populous country, if everything is automated, everyone will end up jobless,” a Beijinger said, who asked for anonymity.

http://www.caixinglobal.com/2017-03-27/101070981.html


----------



## ahojunk

*High-speed commuter train rolls off production line*
Xinhua, April 1, 2017





_China's first high-speed commuter train rolls off production line. [Photo/Xinhua]_

China's very first high-speed commuter train officially came off the production line of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp (CRRC) Qingdao Sifang Co, Ltd. on March 31, ready to fill a gap in the country's commuter railway offerings.

Commuter rails are a passenger rail transport service that primarily operates between the city centers and suburbs of major metropolises. Offering both speed and capacity, commuter rail systems normally *cover routes stretching between 50 and 100 kilometers*.

According to He Danlu, senior designer at CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, Ltd., the commuter high-speed train is specifically tailored for urban usage, and it combines the features of high-speed trains with those of subway cars. It is able to satisfy requirements for speed, capacity, public transportation and comfort.

The new commuter trains are able to *run at a maximum speed of 140 kilometers per hour*, about four times the speed of subways. The average speed is around 55 kilometers per hour, though that figure goes up to 80 when the train runs between major stations that are far apart. The new system is expected to be put into service in Wenzhou city in southeast China in 2018.





_China's first high-speed commuter train rolls off production line. [Photo/Xinhua]_
_
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

When living standards reach a certain level, transportation should not be just about transporting people or cargo, but also about culture and art.
Suzhou City's 4th subway has just opened for trial operation in March (officially open in April)
Let's have a look!

*Artistic Suzhou Metro
*
*2020 Suzhou Metro (estimated) *
*






























*

*One of the subway entrances 




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## shadows888

AndrewJin said:


> When living standards reach a certain level, transportation should not be just about transporting people or cargo, but also about culture and art.
> Suzhou City's 4th subway has just opened for trial operation in March (officially open in April)
> Let's have a look!
> 
> *Artistic Suzhou Metro
> *
> *2020 Suzhou Metro (estimated) *
> *
> View attachment 388575
> 
> View attachment 388569
> View attachment 388568
> View attachment 388567
> View attachment 388570
> View attachment 388572
> View attachment 388573
> View attachment 388574
> 
> View attachment 388571
> *
> 
> *One of the subway entrances
> View attachment 388578
> View attachment 388581
> View attachment 388577
> View attachment 388576
> View attachment 388580
> View attachment 388579
> 
> 
> Modernity and classical beauty can definitely coexist and integrate.
> View attachment 388582
> *



i love it. each station have it's own theme. classical Chinese architecture outside and ultra modern design and artistic expression inside. the 4th picture from last is awesome with the circles and lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Modernity and classical beauty can definitely coexist and integrate.*






















shadows888 said:


> i love it. each station have it's own theme. classical Chinese architecture outside and ultra modern design and artistic expression inside. the 4th picture from last is awesome with the circles and lines.











*Suzhou Metro 2025



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*The very last provincial capital in Central China without an operating subway

More subways start construction in Taiyuan City

Line 1&2&3 under construction at the same time












======
Subways in operation @Central China's provincial capitals
Wuhan: 5
Changsha: 3
Zhengzhou: 3
Hefei: 1
Nanchang: 1
Taiyuan: 0


























Taiyuan's high-speed railway terminal *



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Hey Andrew I wanted your help to find out some thing. Can you please help?


This is a metro sub-forum

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*COOL Suspension Railways are operated in Chengdu, the capital city of Sichuan Province in the southwestern China.*

*The world's fastest-moving "panda"?*
*Watch the "Sky Train" in China.*
*Two more suspension railways to be built this year.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856405838398967809

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

*The world's fastest-moving "panda"? China to build more suspension railways*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*New records of subway ridership on 28 April*
(the day before the 3-day national labor holiday)

北京 1316.39万
上海 1186万
广州 905.3万
深圳 506万
南京 346.9万
武汉 315.43万
成都 265.42万
西安 205.1万
郑州 96.7万
长沙 86.8万
苏州 84.1万

*Beijing 13.16 million
Shanghai 11.86 million
Guangzhou 9.05 million
Shenzhen 5.06 million
Nanjing 3.47 million 
Wuhan 3.15 million 
Chengdu 2.65 million
Xi'an 2.05 million
Zhengzhou 0.97 million
Changsha 0.87 million
Suzhou 0.84 million 
*
Changsha maglev lineline

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *New records of subway ridership on 28 April*
> (the day before the 3-day national labor holiday)
> 
> 北京 1316.39万
> 上海 1186万
> 广州 905.3万
> 深圳 506万
> 南京 346.9万
> 武汉 315.43万
> 成都 265.42万
> 西安 205.1万
> 郑州 96.7万
> 长沙 86.8万
> 苏州 84.1万
> 
> *Beijing 13.16 million
> Shanghai 11.86 million
> Guangzhou 9.05 million
> Shenzhen 5.06 million
> Nanjing 3.47 million
> Wuhan 3.15 million
> Chengdu 2.65 million
> Xi'an 2.05 million
> Zhengzhou 0.97 million
> Changsha 0.87 million
> Suzhou 0.84 million
> *
> Changsha maglev lineline
> View attachment 393643


I estimate that with more than 15 new lines opened every year across China, by 2020, top 10 metro systems will have average ridership per day at least 3 million. The daily ridership in Guangzhou will reach 10 million, Shenzhen 7-8 million. Nanjing/Wuhan 4-5 million, Chongqing/Chengdu 3-4 million. Xi'an/Changsha/Zhengzhou/Hangzhou 3 million. Top11-20 will reach 2 million, Top21-30 will reach 1 million. Top31-50 will have at least 1-2 subways.


The only non-subway metro line in Wuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*World's 1st new-energy suspension train has run for 10,000 kilometers in test operation. The futuristic train resembles panda.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859604586285477888

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Futuristic suspension train in test run*
World's first new-energy suspension train has run for more than 10,000 km since it was put into trial operation early this year in southwest China's Chengdu. It looks like giant pandas!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China’s 1st middle-to-low speed maglev rail line safely operated for one year *
Updated: May 6,2017 7:29 PM Xinhua






​ 
Photo taken on May 4, 2017 shows a maglev train in Changsha, capital of central China’s Hunan province. China’s first middle-to-low speed magnetically levitated (maglev) rail line in Changsha has safely operated for one year. The maglev shuttles between Changsha’s south railway station and the airport, with one stop in between. [Photo/Xinhua]






​Photo taken on May 5, 2017 shows a maglev train in Changsha, capital of central China’s Hunan province. China’s first middle-to-low speed magnetically levitated (maglev) rail line in Changsha has safely operated for one year. The maglev shuttles between Changsha’s south railway station and the airport, with one stop in between. [Photo/Xinhua]






​Photo taken on May 4, 2017 shows a maglev train in Changsha, capital of central China’s Hunan province. China’s first middle-to-low speed magnetically levitated (maglev) rail line in Changsha has safely operated for one year. The maglev shuttles between Changsha’s south railway station and the airport, with one stop in between. [Photo/Xinhua]
​




​Photo taken on May 4, 2017 shows a maglev train in Changsha, capital of central China’s Hunan province. China’s first middle-to-low speed magnetically levitated (maglev) rail line in Changsha has safely operated for one year. The maglev shuttles between Changsha’s south railway station and the airport, with one stop in between. [Photo/Xinhua]
​




​Photo taken on May 4, 2017 shows a maglev train in Changsha, capital of central China’s Hunan province. China’s first middle-to-low speed magnetically levitated (maglev) rail line in Changsha has safely operated for one year. The maglev shuttles between Changsha’s south railway station and the airport, with one stop in between. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Shanghai's rail mileage now ranks first in the world*
CRI, May 9, 2017




Shanghai subway [File Photo]

*The length of Shanghai metro system is now the longest in the world, surpassing the size of networks in other world cities, including New York and Paris.*

Shanghai Party Secretary Han Zheng said on Monday that infrastructure transportation within the city is now an important part of the development between urban and rural areas of Shanghai.

Han added that *Shanghai strengthened its position as global port city, with the transport of containers leading the world the past 7 years. Freight transport out of Shanghai's main airports ranks the third in the world. Air passenger volumes have reached 100 million, which tops China.*

In the next five years, more efforts will be made in the transportation integration of Yangtze River Delta, with plans to make every city within the Yangtze River Delta region reachable within 90 minutes of one another.

Additionally, Shanghai will work on increasing its so-called 'last one kilometer' transportation, and make public transport the most convenient way of transportation for citizens. 'Last kilometer' transportation refers to modes of transport which don't involve buses or trains, but get you to your final destination, such as bike sharing.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2017-05/09/content_40772775.htm

@AndrewJin , @Shotgunner51 , @GS Zhou , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

TaiShang said:


> The length of Shanghai metro system is now the longest in the world, surpassing the size of networks in other world cities, including New York and Paris.


Shanghai currently has about 700km metrolines in operation, with another 250km lines under construction.
Beijing is actually the only city in the world that with potential to beat Shanghai metro system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Shanghai's rail mileage now ranks first in the world*
> CRI, May 9, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanghai subway [File Photo]
> 
> *The length of Shanghai metro system is now the longest in the world, surpassing the size of networks in other world cities, including New York and Paris.*
> 
> Shanghai Party Secretary Han Zheng said on Monday that infrastructure transportation within the city is now an important part of the development between urban and rural areas of Shanghai.
> 
> Han added that *Shanghai strengthened its position as global port city, with the transport of containers leading the world the past 7 years. Freight transport out of Shanghai's main airports ranks the third in the world. Air passenger volumes have reached 100 million, which tops China.*
> 
> In the next five years, more efforts will be made in the transportation integration of Yangtze River Delta, with plans to make every city within the Yangtze River Delta region reachable within 90 minutes of one another.
> 
> Additionally, Shanghai will work on increasing its so-called 'last one kilometer' transportation, and make public transport the most convenient way of transportation for citizens. 'Last kilometer' transportation refers to modes of transport which don't involve buses or trains, but get you to your final destination, such as bike sharing.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/2017-05/09/content_40772775.htm
> 
> @AndrewJin , @Shotgunner51 , @GS Zhou , @cirr


I think the rank is about metro, if including surbaban railway, then Tokyo will be ranked first. In the metro or subway ranking, Shanghai and Beijing are definitely top 2, no non-Chinese city is any sort of competitor.








*Within the next 10 years, all top 10 will be Chinese cities, I am 100% sure.*

Wuhan 4th round metro construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

GS Zhou said:


> Shanghai currently has about 700km metrolines in operation, with another 250km lines under construction.
> Beijing is actually the only city in the world that with potential to beat Shanghai metro system.
> View attachment 395610
> View attachment 395611


北京地铁嘎得吓色宁！
I ride Beijing metro a lot, really too congested, horrifying experience but no other way to get around on time. They do need more lines and stations, and move some national capital functions out of Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

Shotgunner51 said:


> 北京地铁嘎得吓色宁！
> I ride Beijing metro a lot, really too congested, horrifying experience but no other way to get around on time. They do need more lines and stations, and move some national capital functions out of Beijing.


cannot agree more! 帮阿拉上海比起来，北京地铁就是一泡污!
try the BJ metro at Tiantongyuan, 天通苑，the congestion there is a completely disaster!


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing's tram under construction in the suburb of Summer Palace 
Xiangshan Mountain Line*

Starting from one station of subway line 10, stretching northwest and connecting some of Beijing's most famous tourist sites and mountains. It will become the most efficient public transport method to Xiangshan Mountain for tourists to enjoy the picturesque red autumn trees.

*9.4km
6 stations
Colour: light blue (same as subway line 10)
Red line: ground
Blue: underground 
Yellow: elevated *










*Imperial Palace design











A tram bridge over the canal flowing from the Summer Palace









Transition of ground section to underground





All the way to the mountains in the western skirts of Beijing



*

*Xiangshan Mountains *






















@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @PaklovesTurkiye @Godman @anant_s @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


>



Loved the Catenary Mast design.
Very creative, kudos to the designer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pyr0test

Evolution of Chinese Metro since 1990

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> Loved the Catenary Mast design.
> Very creative, kudos to the designer


The design will give passengers a feeling they are emperors and are waiting for the imperial train to the royal palace.



Pyr0test said:


> Evolution of Chinese Metro since 1990




*Impressive!

1990





2008, the year of Beijing Olympics 





2016
Existing networks





2017





2020*





*2050
Chengdu City, Western China



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Changchun's first subway to open in Jun
Northeast China's 4th city after Dalian, Harbin and Shenyang
*
360degree view one a platform 
*https://720yun.com/t/42bjOzsvuk4?pano_id=2845230





















*

Apart from subways, Changchun has several light rails or trams in operation.
Though having underground sections, they r not called subways.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> The design will give passengers a feeling they are emperors and are waiting for the imperial train to the royal palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Impressive!
> 
> 1990
> View attachment 398326
> 
> 
> 2008, the year of Beijing Olympics
> View attachment 398325
> 
> 
> 2016
> Existing networks
> View attachment 398323
> 
> 
> 2017
> View attachment 398322
> 
> 
> 2020*
> View attachment 398324
> 
> 
> *2050
> Chengdu City, Western China
> View attachment 398327
> *



*THE EVOLUTION OF METROS IN CHINA*
Metro lines in China (along with Taiwan and Hong Kong) are being built at an incredible rate. Before 1990, they could be found in just three cities--Beijing, first opening in 1969; Hong Kong in 1979, and Tianjin in 1984. Growth was modest for many years, but has become exponentially more rapid over time and now dwarfs the rest of the world's progress. In just the thirty years from 1990 to 2020, the number of cities with a metro system will grow from those original three to over forty--with more to come soon after.

In this time, Beijing and Shanghai in particular have ballooned from nearly nothing into the world's two largest, in both length and annual ridership. The timeline of their expansion alone is mesmerizing.
http://pdovak.com/chinese-metro-evolution/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China's first mountain subway train to be installed *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-27 15:45:37_|_Editor: ying_





QINGDAO, May 27 (Xinhua) -- Chinese railcar-maker CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co. Ltd. announced on Saturday that it has delivered the country's first subway train designed especially for a mountainous region.

The six-car train will run on Line 5 in Chongqing Municipality in southwest China.

Chongqing is a city of hills. The deepest section of the Line 5 subway is about 70 meters underground, making it the deepest metro line in China.

The train with a carrying capacity of 2,322 passengers can run at a maximum speed of 100 km per hour. The producer said that it has contracted to make 39 such trains for Chongqing.

CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co. Ltd. won the contract to develop a new type of train with larger driving force and smaller turning radius, It has a 50 percent better slope performance than conventional trains.

Located in east China's port city of Qingdao, CRRC Qingdao Sifang designs and manufactures a variety of bullet trains, subway trains and trams. Many of its products have special functions, for example, those adapting to extreme cold and high altitude or environmentally friendly hydrogen-powered engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * China's first mountain subway train to be installed *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-27 15:45:37_|_Editor: ying_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QINGDAO, May 27 (Xinhua) -- Chinese railcar-maker CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co. Ltd. announced on Saturday that it has delivered the country's first subway train designed especially for a mountainous region.
> 
> The six-car train will run on Line 5 in Chongqing Municipality in southwest China.
> 
> Chongqing is a city of hills. The deepest section of the Line 5 subway is about 70 meters underground, making it the deepest metro line in China.
> 
> The train with a carrying capacity of 2,322 passengers can run at a maximum speed of 100 km per hour. The producer said that it has contracted to make 39 such trains for Chongqing.
> 
> CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co. Ltd. won the contract to develop a new type of train with larger driving force and smaller turning radius, It has a 50 percent better slope performance than conventional trains.
> 
> Located in east China's port city of Qingdao, CRRC Qingdao Sifang designs and manufactures a variety of bullet trains, subway trains and trams. Many of its products have special functions, for example, those adapting to extreme cold and high altitude or environmentally friendly hydrogen-powered engines.


CRRC Sifang is more famous for CRH380A and CR400.
I think CRRC Zhuzhou and CRRC Changchun are best in metro car manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

*The Evolution of Metros in China, 1990 - 2020*

Metro lines in China (along with Taiwan and Hong Kong) are being built at an incredible rate. Before 1990, they could be found in just three cities - Beijing, first opening in 1969; Hong Kong in 1979, and Tianjin in 1984. Growth was modest for many years, but has become exponentially more rapid over time and now dwarfs the rest of the world's progress. In just the thirty years from 1990 to 2020, the number of cities with a metro system will grow from those original 3 to over 40 - with more to come soon after.






In this time, Beijing and Shanghai in particular have ballooned from nearly nothing into the world's two largest, in both length and annual ridership. The timeline of their expansion alone is mesmerizing.







*http://pdovak.com/chinese-metro-evolution/*


----------



## Kyle Sun

the best illustration I have ever seen.


----------



## randomradio

What's interesting is India is about where China was in 2005 when it comes to metro services.


----------



## AndrewJin

randomradio said:


> What's interesting is India is about where China was in 2005 when it comes to metro services.


why are indian cities' most metro on the ground?
Why not many underground sections?
I don't get it, for such overly dense cities, it does not make sense to build many overground sections.
It seems not good planning for the long-run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

AndrewJin said:


> When living standards reach a certain level, transportation should not be just about transporting people or cargo, but also about culture and art.
> Suzhou City's 4th subway has just opened for trial operation in March (officially open in April)
> Let's have a look!
> 
> *Artistic Suzhou Metro
> *
> *2020 Suzhou Metro (estimated) *
> *
> View attachment 388575
> 
> View attachment 388569
> View attachment 388568
> View attachment 388567
> View attachment 388570
> View attachment 388572
> View attachment 388573
> View attachment 388574
> 
> View attachment 388571
> *
> 
> *One of the subway entrances
> View attachment 388578
> View attachment 388581
> View attachment 388577
> View attachment 388576
> View attachment 388580
> View attachment 388579
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful. Reminds me of the arts in Singapore's MRT too which reflect the local town's identity and history.








_"The Perfect Moment" _in the Stadium station, the site for the national stadium of Singapore. One exits the train to arrive at the bottom of the Mariana Trench, looking up through canyon-like cliffs towards suspended images of soccer players defying gravity.





Tan Kah Kee station's _"饮水思源 & 自强不息"". _The station is named after Tan Kah Kee(陈嘉庚), a famous Chinese businessman and philanthropist, who also raised funds from overseas Chinese to aid China in major events such as the Xinhai Revolution.





_Asemic Lines _in Beauty World. The artwork presents the multi-cultural mix of language as the result of multi-culturalism, and invites the viewers’ aesthetic intuition to ‘hover’ between reading and looking.
The artwork comprises Chinese, Jawi, Tamil and Latin words and letterforms that were layered upon each other in rhythm patterns.





"Newton" draws inspiration from the Newton heritage, featuring the imagined landscape of Singapore in 2200.









Dhobi Ghat station, which in Hindi refers to a public washing place, usually a river-bank, where Dhobis (washer-women) do their laundry. It reflects a rich tapestry of Singapore’s multicultural history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

AndrewJin said:


> why are indian cities' most metro on the ground?
> Why not many underground sections?
> I don't get it, for such overly dense cities, it does not make sense to build many overground sections.
> It seems not good planning for the long-run.



Wherever the density of buildings is high, the metro is underground, else it is overground. Plus, the cost of overground is cheaper.

They want to start building underground tunnels for road transport.

Bangalore
http://www.news18.com/news/india/rs...l-project-to-decongest-bengaluru-1388299.html
_The proposed project of four tunnels would be from Hebbal to Chalukya Circle (6 km), Jalahalli to Goraguntepalya (1.4 km), SRS Road and Pipeline Road, Peenya (2.25 km), and Nayandahalli to Majestic (8 km)._

Mumbai
http://www.hindustantimes.com/mumba...sgnp-tunnel/story-WlUPv2HV9EsQKBdGxhO12O.html
_Soon, Mumbai residents will be able to travel between Borivli and Thane in 10 minutes owing to an 11-km underground tunnel passing through the Sanjay Gandhi National Park (SGNP)._

Delhi
http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...lhi-traffic/story-SS0TszIohwzB0SkpMtWchK.html
_7 tunnels planned at key spots to ease Delhi traffic_

So we can have cars going underground and metro going overground.

There's another reason. The Metros can be connected to other feeder services and are also overground, like monorail.











And pod taxis.





http://www.livemint.com/Politics/jT...d-car-pilot-project-in-India-at-own-cost.html

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/vk...ng-Rajasthan-and-Maharashtra-line-up-for.html
_At least six states are in talks with companies that build personal rapid transport systems (PRTs) to operate pod taxis, futuristic driverless vehicles that ply along a pre-determined course, a central government official said._

With overground metro stations, you can have pod taxis directly entering and leaving the stations at the same level. If the metro is underground, then it becomes a pain in the a** for passengers to move from underground to overground.


----------



## AndrewJin

randomradio said:


> Wherever the density of buildings is high, the metro is underground, else it is overground. Plus, the cost of overground is cheaper.
> 
> They want to start building underground tunnels for road transport.
> 
> Bangalore
> http://www.news18.com/news/india/rs...l-project-to-decongest-bengaluru-1388299.html
> _The proposed project of four tunnels would be from Hebbal to Chalukya Circle (6 km), Jalahalli to Goraguntepalya (1.4 km), SRS Road and Pipeline Road, Peenya (2.25 km), and Nayandahalli to Majestic (8 km)._
> 
> Mumbai
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/mumba...sgnp-tunnel/story-WlUPv2HV9EsQKBdGxhO12O.html
> _Soon, Mumbai residents will be able to travel between Borivli and Thane in 10 minutes owing to an 11-km underground tunnel passing through the Sanjay Gandhi National Park (SGNP)._
> 
> Delhi
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...lhi-traffic/story-SS0TszIohwzB0SkpMtWchK.html
> _7 tunnels planned at key spots to ease Delhi traffic_
> 
> So we can have cars going underground and metro going overground.
> 
> There's another reason. The Metros can be connected to other feeder services and are also overground, like monorail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pod taxis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.livemint.com/Politics/jT...d-car-pilot-project-in-India-at-own-cost.html
> 
> http://www.livemint.com/Politics/vk...ng-Rajasthan-and-Maharashtra-line-up-for.html
> _At least six states are in talks with companies that build personal rapid transport systems (PRTs) to operate pod taxis, futuristic driverless vehicles that ply along a pre-determined course, a central government official said._
> 
> With overground metro stations, you can have pod taxis directly entering and leaving the stations at the same level. If the metro is underground, then it becomes a pain in the a** for passengers to move from underground to overground.


Not really the case in modern metro construction
And many overground trains have just 4 cars, that's really short-sighted plan.


----------



## randomradio

AndrewJin said:


> And many overground trains have just 4 cars, that's really short-sighted plan.



They can be increased easily. Even 8 car trains are operational.


----------



## aswin

Sirs,
were are all the bogies manufactured other than that of exports ? 

regards


----------



## AndrewJin

aswin said:


> Sirs,
> were are all the bogies manufactured other than that of exports ?
> 
> regards


Trains manufacturered by CRRC in its US and Australian subsidiary will have to import key components from CRRC's domestic subsidiaries including bogie.
Other less important parts could be procurered locally to meet the localization requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing Maglev S1 Line to open soon *
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* All aboard: Urumqi's first subway line nears completion *
 CGTN
Published on Jun 13, 2017

The first subway line in the capital of China's northwestern Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region is nearing completion. Testing on Urumqi's Line 1 is expected to take place before the end of the year. Construction of the subway began in 2014. Once finished, the line will stretch 27 kilometers and serve 21 stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

randomradio said:


> They can be increased easily. Even 8 car trains are operational.


talk cheap, all platforms to be rebuilt.....



JSCh said:


> * All aboard: Urumqi's first subway line nears completion *
> CGTN
> Published on Jun 13, 2017
> 
> The first subway line in the capital of China's northwestern Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region is nearing completion. Testing on Urumqi's Line 1 is expected to take place before the end of the year. Construction of the subway began in 2014. Once finished, the line will stretch 27 kilometers and serve 21 stations.


Awesome news.
Urumqi will be the sixth city in Western China to have underground.
Lanzhou and Guiyang will be the next.
At least 5 subways will be open in Western China late this year.

Late this year, numerous high-speed railways will be inaugurated in Western China as well.





*First Subways (2 subways) of Hebei Province to open in weeks!
Shijiazhuang City, Hebei, Northern China

Subway Line 1
Subway Line 3





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## powastick

Never heard of Shijiazhuang.


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Never heard of Shijiazhuang.


*A city of less than one century history
Founded in 1938
A 578-people village in early 20th century
*






*Shijiazhuang's high-speed railway *
The underground floor will be the subway station 

serving Beijing-Guangzhou-HK HSR and Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan HSR
Will be soon connected with Shijiazhuang-Jinan HSR 
*










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

AndrewJin said:


> talk cheap, all platforms to be rebuilt.....



http://themetrorailguy.com/2017/03/...onvert-bangalore-metro-trains-into-6-coaches/


----------



## AndrewJin

randomradio said:


> http://themetrorailguy.com/2017/03/...onvert-bangalore-metro-trains-into-6-coaches/


Did you even read the news?
The platforms were built for 6-coach trains, of course trains can be upgraded.
Subway Line 2 in my city can accommodate 8-car trains, but now 6-car trains are in operation.


This news doe not support your argument
"_They can be increased easily. Even 8 car trains are operational."_
You can't increase the number of cars exceeding the original design of platforms.





I can't believe I am making this stupid comment.....


----------



## randomradio

AndrewJin said:


> Did you even read the news?
> The platforms were built for 6-coach trains, of course trains can be upgraded.
> Subway Line 2 in my city can accommodate 8-car trains, but now 6-car trains are in operation.
> 
> 
> This news doe not support your argument
> "_They can be increased easily. Even 8 car trains are operational."_
> You can't increase the number of cars exceeding the original design of platforms.
> View attachment 403500
> 
> 
> I can't believe I am making this stupid comment.....



You obviously didn't get it. Bangalore metro can only handle 6 cars. Mumbai metro can handle 8 cars. So they are being upgraded and it is being done easily.

http://www.delhimetrorail.com/press_reldetails.aspx?id=l8sism9ycTbI8lld
_The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) is going to procure 17 new eight coach trains as well as *convert 61 more six coach trains into eight coach formations* to provide more convenience to the commuters on the busy Red, Yellow and Blue lines of the Delhi Metro network._


----------



## AndrewJin

*Zhuhai Tram opens today!*

*In the future, Zhuhai Metro will be consisted of 2 intercity high-speed railways, 
3 subways and 9 tram lines.



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Zhuhai Tram opens today!*
> 
> *In the future, Zhuhai Metro will be consisted of 2 intercity high-speed railways,
> 3 subways and 9 tram lines.
> 
> View attachment 403507
> View attachment 403506
> View attachment 403505
> View attachment 403504
> View attachment 403502
> View attachment 403503
> *
> View attachment 403501



*More photos on Zhuhai's first tram line*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Maglev train nears completion in Beijing*
China Daily, June 15, 2017





​
A maglev train undergoes testing recently on Beijing's new S1 line, which is scheduled to open later this year. [Photo/China Daily]



Beijing's first mid- to low-speed magnetic levitation railway line is preparing for its debut later this year.

Services on Line S1 will run from Shimenying station in western Mentougou district to Pingguoyuan station in Shijingshan district, a transfer station for Line 1.

The maglev line will have eight stations stretching over 10.2 kilometers and will run at a maximum speed of 100 kilometers per hour. The whole journey will take about 20 minutes, including the time for passengers to get on and off.

The train, manufactured by CRRC Tangshan Co in Hebei Province, has six cars and is designed to carry 1,032 passengers at a time.

According to the company, 10 trains will be put into use in the first stage of operation.

The main feature of the maglev train is that it doesn't have wheels, unlike the current metro trains. That makes it more comfortable and safer, according to CRRC Tangshan.

Using electromagnetic forces, the trains are elevated about 1 centimeter above the tracks, avoiding friction and resulting in a smooth ride.

Tracks are specially designed to prevent the trains from overturning or derailing, the company said.

The Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Electrical Engineering was quoted by China Central Television as saying that the magnetic fields of the maglev trains have less effect on human health than TV sets.

The debugging process for Line S1 is expected to end in November, followed by a monthlong trial run, said Sun Hechuan, deputy general manager of Beijing Enterprises Holdings Maglev Technology Development Co.

The country's first domestically designed and manufactured maglev line began operating a year ago in Changsha, capital of Hunan province.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2017-06/15/content_41030865.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Maglev train nears completion in Beijing*
> China Daily, June 15, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> A maglev train undergoes testing recently on Beijing's new S1 line, which is scheduled to open later this year. [Photo/China Daily]
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing's first mid- to low-speed magnetic levitation railway line is preparing for its debut later this year.
> 
> Services on Line S1 will run from Shimenying station in western Mentougou district to Pingguoyuan station in Shijingshan district, a transfer station for Line 1.
> 
> The maglev line will have eight stations stretching over 10.2 kilometers and will run at a maximum speed of 100 kilometers per hour. The whole journey will take about 20 minutes, including the time for passengers to get on and off.
> 
> The train, manufactured by CRRC Tangshan Co in Hebei Province, has six cars and is designed to carry 1,032 passengers at a time.
> 
> According to the company, 10 trains will be put into use in the first stage of operation.
> 
> The main feature of the maglev train is that it doesn't have wheels, unlike the current metro trains. That makes it more comfortable and safer, according to CRRC Tangshan.
> 
> Using electromagnetic forces, the trains are elevated about 1 centimeter above the tracks, avoiding friction and resulting in a smooth ride.
> 
> Tracks are specially designed to prevent the trains from overturning or derailing, the company said.
> 
> The Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Electrical Engineering was quoted by China Central Television as saying that the magnetic fields of the maglev trains have less effect on human health than TV sets.
> 
> The debugging process for Line S1 is expected to end in November, followed by a monthlong trial run, said Sun Hechuan, deputy general manager of Beijing Enterprises Holdings Maglev Technology Development Co.
> 
> The country's first domestically designed and manufactured maglev line began operating a year ago in Changsha, capital of Hunan province.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/2017-06/15/content_41030865.htm


Many cities are considering low-speed maglev.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Yanfang Line of Beijing Subway to be operational in late 2017*

2017-06-18 09:11

Xinhua Editor:Yao Lan




A subway train of Yanfang Line is on a test run in Beijing, capital of China, June 15, 2017. The Yanfang Line of Beijing Subway will be operational by the end of 2017 with *fully autopilot system*. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)




A staff member in charge of security stands on duty on a subway train of Yanfang Line in Beijing, capital of China, June 15, 2017. The Yanfang Line of Beijing Subway will be operational by the end of 2017 with fully autopilot system. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)




Staff members work in a control room of Yanfang Line in Beijing, capital of China, June 15, 2017. The Yanfang Line of Beijing Subway will be operational by the end of 2017 with fully autopilot system. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)




Subway trains of Yanfang Line are seen in a maintenance garage in Beijing, capital of China, June 15, 2017. The Yanfang Line of Beijing Subway will be operational by the end of 2017 with fully autopilot system. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)




A subway train of Yanfang Line is on a test run in Beijing, capital of China, June 15, 2017. The Yanfang Line of Beijing Subway will be operational by the end of 2017 with fully autopilot system. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)




A maintenance garage for subway trains of Yanfang Line is seen in Beijing, capital of China, June 15, 2017. The Yanfang Line of Beijing Subway will be operational by the end of 2017 with fully autopilot system. (Xinhua/Zhang Chenlin)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Beijing's tram under construction in the suburb of Summer Palace
> Xiangshan Mountain Line*
> 
> Starting from one station of subway line 10, stretching northwest and connecting some of Beijing's most famous tourist sites and mountains. It will become the most efficient public transport method to Xiangshan Mountain for tourists to enjoy the picturesque red autumn trees.
> 
> *9.4km
> 6 stations
> Colour: light blue (same as subway line 10)
> Red line: ground
> Blue: underground
> Yellow: elevated *
> View attachment 396586
> 
> View attachment 396616
> 
> 
> *Imperial Palace design
> View attachment 396587
> View attachment 396589
> View attachment 396590
> 
> 
> A tram bridge over the canal flowing from the Summer Palace
> View attachment 396591
> 
> View attachment 396588
> 
> 
> Transition of ground section to underground
> View attachment 396592
> 
> 
> All the way to the mountains in the western skirts of Beijing
> View attachment 396593
> *
> 
> *Xiangshan Mountains *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 396594
> View attachment 396597
> View attachment 396595
> View attachment 396599
> View attachment 396596
> 
> 
> @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @PaklovesTurkiye @Godman @anant_s @Arsalan



*Train for Beijing's Xiangshan Mountain Tram line 
spotted at Beijing Railway Expo*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*23-line 986-km Xi'an urban agglomeration metro plan




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Metro lines in second-tier Chinese cities surge, spread*
By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 16:28, June 23, 2017





Citizens ride a subway car in the city of Shijiazhuang on June 8, 2017. The subway will formally start operation at the end of June.
China’s metro network is expanding fast, as more and more second-tier cities open metro lines.

*Over the past five years, 42 Chinese cities have been approved to build metro networks, and the number of cities with metro lines has increased to 27 from 17. *Shijiangzhuang, Urumchi, Changchun and other second-tier cities are set to build their first metro lines in the near future.

*The total length of subway lines across the country has reached 3,169 kilometers, and that number is estimated to surpass 6,000 kilometers by 2020*, said Ren Hong, deputy director of the Department of Basic Industries under the National Development and Reform Commission.

Many Chinese commuters opt to travel by metro, which is fast, stable, reasonably priced and free from traffic congestion. Statistics show that the annual passenger volume of urban rail transit increased from 8.7 billion in 2012 to 16.09 billion in 2016.

Metro lines have also expanded urban space. Nanjing, capital city of eastern China’s Jiangsu province, is planning to build a metro line that connects the urban center with a distant suburb. According to the plan, the suburb will have nursing homes, residential areas, cultural and creative industries and more.

*The city of Wuhan in central China is also working to open traffic in advance of further city development, which has already yielded positive results.*

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0623/c90000-9232574.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China's railcar maker rolls out prototype monorail train *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-21 16:02:00_|_Editor: Liangyu_





QINGDAO, July 21 (Xinhua) -- Railcar maker CRRC Qingdao Sifang said Friday that it had produced a prototype mounted monorail train with a maximum operational speed of 70 km per hour, the fastest of its kind in China.

Driven by a permanent magnet motor, the experimental train runs along an overhead monorail.

Liu Yuwen, deputy head of the company's technology center, said that the train can be composed of three or five train cars, with a passenger transport capacity of 300 and 510 people, respectively.

The train has a strong climbing ability with a maximum inclining in an altitude up to 100 meters over a length of 1,000 meters.

Liu said the mounted monorail system is suitable for passenger transport in scenery areas, mountainous regions and urban areas where road traffic is heavy.

The company based in Qingdao City, Shandong Province, east China, is undertaking China's first overhead monorail project in Hancheng City, northwest Shaanxi Province. The construction of the line designed to stretch 55 km began in November last year.

The line running in south-north direction through the city links with the city's airport, and threads through a number of scenic and historical sites along the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Metro lines in second-tier Chinese cities surge, spread*
> By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 16:28, June 23, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizens ride a subway car in the city of Shijiazhuang on June 8, 2017. The subway will formally start operation at the end of June.
> China’s metro network is expanding fast, as more and more second-tier cities open metro lines.
> 
> *Over the past five years, 42 Chinese cities have been approved to build metro networks, and the number of cities with metro lines has increased to 27 from 17. *Shijiangzhuang, Urumchi, Changchun and other second-tier cities are set to build their first metro lines in the near future.
> 
> *The total length of subway lines across the country has reached 3,169 kilometers, and that number is estimated to surpass 6,000 kilometers by 2020*, said Ren Hong, deputy director of the Department of Basic Industries under the National Development and Reform Commission.
> 
> Many Chinese commuters opt to travel by metro, which is fast, stable, reasonably priced and free from traffic congestion. Statistics show that the annual passenger volume of urban rail transit increased from 8.7 billion in 2012 to 16.09 billion in 2016.
> 
> Metro lines have also expanded urban space. Nanjing, capital city of eastern China’s Jiangsu province, is planning to build a metro line that connects the urban center with a distant suburb. According to the plan, the suburb will have nursing homes, residential areas, cultural and creative industries and more.
> 
> *The city of Wuhan in central China is also working to open traffic in advance of further city development, which has already yielded positive results.*
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0623/c90000-9232574.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China's railcar maker rolls out prototype monorail train *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-21 16:02:00_|_Editor: Liangyu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QINGDAO, July 21 (Xinhua) -- Railcar maker CRRC Qingdao Sifang said Friday that it had produced a prototype mounted monorail train with a maximum operational speed of 70 km per hour, the fastest of its kind in China.
> 
> Driven by a permanent magnet motor, the experimental train runs along an overhead monorail.
> 
> Liu Yuwen, deputy head of the company's technology center, said that the train can be composed of three or five train cars, with a passenger transport capacity of 300 and 510 people, respectively.
> 
> The train has a strong climbing ability with a maximum inclining in an altitude up to 100 meters over a length of 1,000 meters.
> 
> Liu said the mounted monorail system is suitable for passenger transport in scenery areas, mountainous regions and urban areas where road traffic is heavy.
> 
> The company based in Qingdao City, Shandong Province, east China, is undertaking China's first overhead monorail project in Hancheng City, northwest Shaanxi Province. The construction of the line designed to stretch 55 km began in November last year.
> 
> The line running in south-north direction through the city links with the city's airport, and threads through a number of scenic and historical sites along the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


>


Next decade will see fierce competition between various monorail manufacturers in China.
BYD monorail, CRRC-North, CRRC-South

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*World's first driverless tram rolls out in China*
chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-07-30 14:02

The world's first driverless tram rolls off the production line in Qingdao, Shandong province, July 28, 2017. It is 35.19 meters long, 2.65 meters wide and can carry as many as 380 passengers. It can travel up to 70 kilometers per hour. "For the first time the tram is equipped with automatic train control system (ATC), which is like an intelligent brain for it," said Li Yanyi, an engineer at Chinese car rail manufacturer CRRC Qingdao Sifang. Li said the "brain" could automatically help the tram start, run and stop, with drivers simply there to support the system. Using autopilot technology in trams is designed to help imrove efficiency and safety. [Photo/VCG]




















​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Subway tunnel across China's longest river completed*

*Video here:*

*http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-08/11/c_136518814.htm*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Papa Dragon

You guys really got the best infrastructure in the world hands down, way better than the US. Hopefully, GoI should learn from the Chinese and focus more on Rail/Road Infra and City Planning


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Train for Beijing's Xiangshan Mountain Tram line
> spotted at Beijing Railway Expo*
> 
> View attachment 405292
> View attachment 405294
> View attachment 405290
> View attachment 405297
> View attachment 405299
> View attachment 405298
> View attachment 405295
> View attachment 405296
> View attachment 405291



*Imperial Tram Trial Run in Suburban Beijing



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*HSR+Subway+Tram of Pearl River Delta in one map*
Guangzhou Subway+Shenzhen Subway+Dongguan Subway+HK Subway+HK Tram+HK Railway+Foshan Subway+Zhuhai Tram+Shenzhen Tram+Guangzhou Tram+HSR+Intercity HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *HSR+Subway+Tram of Pearl River Delta in one map*
> Guangzhou Subway+Shenzhen Subway+Dongguan Subway+HK Subway+HK Tram+HK Railway+Foshan Subway+Zhuhai Tram+Shenzhen Tram+Guangzhou Tram+HSR+Intercity HSR
> View attachment 420993



*Guangzhou Tram



















*
@TaiShang @anant_s @terranMarine @powastick @Kaptaan @ahojunk et al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

AndrewJin said:


> *Guangzhou Tram
> 
> View attachment 421629
> View attachment 421626
> View attachment 421627
> View attachment 421625
> View attachment 421624
> View attachment 421628
> *
> @TaiShang @anant_s @terranMarine @powastick @Kaptaan @ahojunk et al


What is the power supply scheme for these trams?
I could see a pantograph and solid conductor catenary in 3 pictures but in other pictures, electric wires or conductors are missing. Does this arrangement have provision for running on battery?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

anant_s said:


> What is the power supply scheme for these trams?
> I could see a pantograph and solid conductor catenary in 3 pictures but in other pictures, electric wires or conductors are missing. Does this arrangement have provision for running on battery?


Super-capacitor, charging during stoppage
Public bus and trams can use such technology.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-08/01/c_135555582_2.htm

The tram lines in my hometown are using the same technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*A multi-dimensional network in the making!*

*Wuhan's Subway+Tram+Trolleybus+BRT in one map*

*




*

*Line 2 and 4 interchange at two continuous stations *
*(same-platform interchange)*

*



*

*The centre of Wuhan's trollybus: old town of Hankou*
*



*

*Wuhan Transport by December 2017:*
Subway 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 11, 21
Tram: Optics Valley 1&2, Hanyang 1
Intercity HSRs: 4 
HSRs: Wuhan-Beijing, Wuhan-Shanghai, Wuhan-Chengdu, Wuhan-Guangzhou, Wuhan-Jinjiang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## powastick

Optics Valley? Is it Fiber Optic Industry?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's first domestically-made Sky Rail opens to traffic in Ningxia*


New China TV 
Published on Sep 2, 2017

A train that runs above traffic. China's biggest electric carmaker, BYD, opens its first commercial monorail train service in Yinchuan, Ningxia. The Sky Rail is China's first fully domestically-made straddling monorail system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*5 SUBWAYS LIKELY TO OPEN IN DECEMBER 2017 
IN CENTRAL CHINA'S WUHAN
*
*Subway Line 7-Wuchang section*
*Subway Line 8 -phase 1*
*Subway Line 11-east section*
*Subway Line 21*
*Subway Line 1 -phase 4*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Beijing tests driverless and maglev subways, tramway *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-20 11:39:36_|_Editor: Liangyu_





BEIJING, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- Beijing on Wednesday began testing three rail lines, including a driverless subway, a maglev subway and a tramway, all to be launched in the city's western suburbs at the end of the year.

The 16.6-km Yanfang Line is China's first fully domestically developed automated subway. It links the areas of Yanhua and Fangshan in Beijing's southwest suburbs. The line's trains are designed to run at a maximum 80 km per hour.

The 10.2-km Line S1 is Beijing's first medium-low speed maglev line, and it connects the western suburban districts of Mentougou and Shijingshan.

The 9-km West Suburb Line passes several tourist spots in northwest Beijing, including the Summer Palace, Fragrant Hills and the botanical gardens.

Serving both tourist and public transportation purposes, it marks the return of public tramcars half a century after the last tramway ended its services. The tramcars can travel at a speed of up to 70 km per hour.

Beijing has 19 lines covering 574 kilometers in operation. Twenty subway lines or sections, spanning over 350 kilometers, will be built this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> * Beijing tests driverless and maglev subways, tramway *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-20 11:39:36_|_Editor: Liangyu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Sept. 20 (Xinhua) -- Beijing on Wednesday began testing three rail lines, including a driverless subway, a maglev subway and a tramway, all to be launched in the city's western suburbs at the end of the year.
> 
> The 16.6-km Yanfang Line is China's first fully domestically developed automated subway. It links the areas of Yanhua and Fangshan in Beijing's southwest suburbs. The line's trains are designed to run at a maximum 80 km per hour.
> 
> The 10.2-km Line S1 is Beijing's first medium-low speed maglev line, and it connects the western suburban districts of Mentougou and Shijingshan.
> 
> The 9-km West Suburb Line passes several tourist spots in northwest Beijing, including the Summer Palace, Fragrant Hills and the botanical gardens.
> 
> Serving both tourist and public transportation purposes, it marks the return of public tramcars half a century after the last tramway ended its services. The tramcars can travel at a speed of up to 70 km per hour.
> 
> Beijing has 19 lines covering 574 kilometers in operation. Twenty subway lines or sections, spanning over 350 kilometers, will be built this year.


3 lines in Beijing!

Unfortunately, we planed to open 5 lines in Wuhan, but only 3 lines have been confirmed so far......
Anyway, at least 3 subways in Wuhan!


----------



## Tang_BJ

powastick said:


> Optics Valley? Is it Fiber Optic Industry?


correct！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* World's first driverless Autonomous Rail Rapid Transit system launches in China *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-24 14:17:02_|_Editor: ying_







Citizens take a smart bus during the test run in Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan Province, Oct. 23, 2017. The test run of the ART, Autonomous Rail Rapid Transit, started in Zhuzhou on Monday. The ART is developed by the research arm of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd., which produces key parts for China's high-speed railway. The bus is about 30 meters long and equipped with sensors that can read the dimensions of roads and plan its own route. (Xinhua/Xue Yuge) 

CHANGSHA, Oct. 24 (Xinhua) -- The world's first driverless Autonomous Rail Rapid Transit system started a test run in the city of Zhuzhou in central China's Hunan Province Monday.

The electric vehicles run on an Autonomous Rail Rapid Transit, an urban transport system that has been described as a cross between a bus, train and tram.

The three-carriage vehicle is 32 meters long, has a maximum speed of 70 km per hour and can carry up to 300 passengers. Equipped with sensors, it can read the dimensions of a road.

Currently it travels on a 3.1-km route with four stations, between Shennong Theater and a sports center.

A 9 km long route is also being planned, which will link with the current one to form a loop.

The system and vehicle were developed by the research arm of CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive, which produces key parts for China's high-speed railway.

Feng Jianghua, chief engineer and vice general manager of the CRRC Zhuzhou subsidiary, said the vehicle had successfully undergone 24 hours of non-stop road tests.

The self-driving system comes as a three-carriage or five-carriage unit. The vehicles can travel for 25 km after a 10-minute charge.

The three-carriage unit will be put into regular service from next year.

The developer said that the system cost just one-fifth a traditional tram system that was priced at 150 million yuan (22.6 million U.S. dollars) to 200 million yuan for each kilometer of the route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Shenzhen opens first tram line *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-29 13:40:50_|_Editor: Liangyu_








SHENZHEN, Oct. 29 (Xinhua) -- This south China city of Shenzhen opened its first tram line over the weekend to help ease traffic pressure.

Stretching 11.7 km, the tram line has 20 stops and passes through Shenzhen's most populated areas such as Longhua Trade Zone. Each tramcar can carry a maximum of 350 passengers, about two to three times that of a bus, according to a source of the Shenzhen Xiandai Tramcar Company, the service provider.

The zero-emission tramcar, with an average speed of 23-25 kilometers per hour, is equipped with ultracapacitors, which allow it to recharge within 30 seconds while passengers are boarding.

Passengers can pay for tickets with cash, transit pass, or WeChat and Alipay electronic payment. < Shenzhen, a boomtown facing Hong Kong across a river, falls under jurisdiction of Guangdong Province. It has a population of more than 10 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing Tram in trial run*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*T2 tram line on the right tracks after trial test run*
 Qian Tong 
09:56 UTC+8, 2017-11-17 

Shanghai’s proposed new tram line, T2 in Songjiang District, ran its first test run on October 11 with 50 local residents taking part.

The trial run covered four stops in the west section of T2 — Jiangxue Road Station, Xilin Road N. Station, Kai Yuan Med Shopping Center Station and Wenhui Road Station — over more than 2.56 kilometers.

“I’m so excited. The tram is smooth and comfortable and the views are different from that on buses. It’s more like on a train, and I will definitely take it when put into use,” local resident Zhang Guiying said.

The test crew was made up of six female and two male drivers. All of them had received license for trams and after a probation period of one year.

“Testing on road is different from training, as prejudgement is crucial, and I will reduce speed and remind with horns,” tram driver Yu Qifeng said. Yu was also one of the trainers of the tram crew.

“We have a separate signal system for trams and only tram drivers understand it, which ensures the separation of signal system from ordinary traffic lights to secure safety,” Shen Jian, a director with Songjiang Tram Company, said.

The Songjiang information office said the service from Canghua Road Station on T1 to Longma Road Station on T2 would be tested in early 2018. Both lines are expected to begin pilot operations in November next year.

Shanghai revived its historic tram system in 2010 with the Zhangjiang Tram service, which is still the only line in operation so far.





Ti Gong​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Closing the gap to the East!
Wuhan will have 9 subways in 2018



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*4 Subways to open next month in Guangzhou City
Total subway millage to reach 400km!*
Line 4(southern extension)
Line 9
Line 13
Line 14 Zhishicheng section 
*








Year 2023: 800km*











*The old city centre (公园前）





The new city centre: CBD & Guangzhou Tower*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Beautiful designs grace Chengdu metro stations*
chinadaily.com | 2017-11-25 06:38

















Metro stations are a window through which you get a glimpse of a city. A recently unveiled metro line in Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan province, which features exquisite murals and designs themed on traditional culture, local tastes and even dinosaurs, provide a visual feast to people interested in the city's past and present.



A ceiling in the Simaqiao Station on Line 7 is decorated with paintings of ancient carriage and horse rider, with patterns of auspicious cloud surrounding them. [Photo/VCG]


On the ceiling of the Jinsha Museum Station is seen the mythical "sun bird" worshipping the sun. [Photo/IC]


Paintings about food are seen on a wall in Yipintianxia Station, which sits near a famous local food street. [Photo/VCG]


Pillars modeled on geological structures are seen in the station of Chengdu University of Technology. [Photo/VCG]


A mural in the Jinsha Museum Station portrays ancient people's daily work. [Photo/IC]


A mural of an ancient royal garden is seen on a wall in the Simaqiao Station. [Photo/IC]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Beautiful designs grace Chengdu metro stations*
> chinadaily.com | 2017-11-25 06:38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro stations are a window through which you get a glimpse of a city. A recently unveiled metro line in Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan province, which features exquisite murals and designs themed on traditional culture, local tastes and even dinosaurs, provide a visual feast to people interested in the city's past and present.
> 
> 
> 
> A ceiling in the Simaqiao Station on Line 7 is decorated with paintings of ancient carriage and horse rider, with patterns of auspicious cloud surrounding them. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> On the ceiling of the Jinsha Museum Station is seen the mythical "sun bird" worshipping the sun. [Photo/IC]
> 
> 
> Paintings about food are seen on a wall in Yipintianxia Station, which sits near a famous local food street. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> Pillars modeled on geological structures are seen in the station of Chengdu University of Technology. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> A mural in the Jinsha Museum Station portrays ancient people's daily work. [Photo/IC]
> 
> 
> A mural of an ancient royal garden is seen on a wall in the Simaqiao Station. [Photo/IC]


Very charming....
Every Chinese metro system has its own unique artistic style.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Xiamen Subway in Trial Run
To officially open next month 




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Self-driving buses begin trial operation in Shenzhen *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-02 13:37:32_|_Editor: Mengjie _



SHENZHEN, Dec. 2 (Xinhua) -- Four self-driving buses began trial operations Saturday in south China's Shenzhen, a city known for its high concentration of hi-tech companies.

The smart buses, which are smaller than an ordinary bus, began running on a 1.2-kilometer route with three stops in the bonded zone of Futian.

The buses have a designed speed of 10 to 30 kph.X Equipped with lidar censors, cameras, and GPS antenna, the buses can avoid hitting pedestrians, vehicles and barriers, safely change lanes and stop at designated sites.

The buses will have a driver who can manually brake or change the vehicle from self-driving to manual mode in case of emergency.

The project was jointly developed by the National Intelligent Transport Systems Center of Engineering and Technology and Shenzhen Bus Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*38km-long circular subway line 7 opens in Chengdu today
with the opening of new Xi'an-Chengdu High-speed Railway
*
This subway connects all three major railway stations including 2 HSR stations.
From one of the stations passengers could transfer to airport subway line 10
*
















*

@TaiShang @Cybernetics @samsara @powastick @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @terranMarine @Martian2 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*CRH6A is ready for Beijing's suburban railway 
to the new administration centre
副都心线，京通号 












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *38km-long circular subway line 7 opens in Chengdu today
> with the opening of new Xi'an-Chengdu High-speed Railway
> *
> This subway connects all three major railway stations including 2 HSR stations.
> From one of the stations passengers could transfer to airport subway line 10
> *
> View attachment 441268
> 
> View attachment 441269
> View attachment 441266
> View attachment 441267
> View attachment 441270
> *
> 
> @TaiShang @Cybernetics @samsara @powastick @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @terranMarine @Martian2 et al


*First day Subway Line 7 in Chengdu




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *First day Subway Line 7 in Chengdu
> 
> View attachment 441669
> *



After the opening of line 7, daily ridership of Chengdu Metro surpasses 3 million.
This is the 7th city in China reaching 3 million threshold after Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Wuhan and Nanjing. 

四川在线消息（记者 王眉灵）12月8日，地铁7号线开通后的第三日，成都地铁线网单日客运量首次突破300万大关，达307.65万乘次，成为继北京、上海、广州、深圳、武汉、南京以后，国内第7个实现单日客运量突破300万乘次的轨道交通城市，当日线网日均客运量居全国第六位。这是12月9日记者从成都轨道交通集团获悉的。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Nearly 20 subways open in December across China
WUHAN SUBWAY Line 8 to open in 2 weeks!*
The 3rd subway to cross Yangtze River in Central China
*









*
@powastick @Godman @Kaptaan @GS Zhou @TaiShang @Martian2 @Bussard Ramjet @anant_s @Echo_419 @Jlaw @terranMarine @samsara @Dungeness et al

亮瞎了我的眼



AndrewJin said:


> *10+subways open in December across China
> WUHAN SUBWAY Line 8 to open in 2 weeks!*
> The 3rd subway to cross Yangtze River in Central China
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @powastick @Godman @Kaptaan @GS Zhou @TaiShang @Martian2 @Bussard Ramjet @anant_s @Echo_419 @Jlaw @terranMarine @samsara @Dungeness et al
> 
> 亮瞎了我的眼



*Metro open in December 2017*
Beijing: Yanfang Line, Xijiao Line, S1
Chongqing: Line 5, Line 10
Chengdu: Line 7
Hefei: Line 2
Qingdao: Line 2
Nanjing: Ninghe Line
Wuhan: Line 8, Line21
Guiyang: Line 1 (first subway)
Xiamen: Line 1 (first subway)
Guangzhou: Line 4, Line 9, Line 13, Zhishicheng Line
Nanning: Line 2

@cirr @JSCh Any other one?

*By Oct 2017*
Shanghai 617km
Beijing 609km
Guangzhou 308km
Shenzhen 285km
Hong Kong 264km
Nanjing 258km
Chongqing 213km
Wuhan 181km
Dalian 170km
Tianjin 166km

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Nearly 20 subways open in December across China
> WUHAN SUBWAY Line 8 to open in 2 weeks!*
> The 3rd subway to cross Yangtze River in Central China
> *
> View attachment 441967
> View attachment 441968
> View attachment 441969
> *
> @powastick @Godman @Kaptaan @GS Zhou @TaiShang @Martian2 @Bussard Ramjet @anant_s @Echo_419 @Jlaw @terranMarine @samsara @Dungeness et al
> 
> 亮瞎了我的眼
> 
> 
> 
> *Metro open in December 2017*
> Beijing: Yanfang Line, Xijiao Line, S1
> Chongqing: Line 5, Line 10
> Chengdu: Line 7
> Hefei: Line 2
> Qingdao: Line 2
> Nanjing: Ninghe Line
> Wuhan: Line 8, Line21
> Guiyang: Line 1 (first subway)
> Xiamen: Line 1 (first subway)
> Guangzhou: Line 4, Line 9, Line 13, Zhishicheng Line
> Nanning: Line 2
> 
> @cirr @JSCh Any other one?
> 
> *By Oct 2017*
> Shanghai 617km
> Beijing 609km
> Guangzhou 308km
> Shenzhen 285km
> Hong Kong 264km
> Nanjing 258km
> Chongqing 213km
> Wuhan 181km
> Dalian 170km
> Tianjin 166km



I want Shanghai Metro Line 14 open TODAY!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Guizhou will be the last provincial capital city 
in Southwest China to open a subway*










cirr said:


> I want Shanghai Metro Line 14 open TODAY!





cirr said:


> I want Shanghai Metro Line 14 open TODAY!


When will Line 14 open?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> I want Shanghai Metro Line 14 open TODAY!





AndrewJin said:


> *Guizhou will be the last provincial capital city
> in Southwest China to open a subway*
> View attachment 442009
> View attachment 442010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will Line 14 open?



When I was in Qingdao this summer, they were also racing to complete the Jimo-Qingdao metro line. People then told me the line was going to open by next spring.

I think it will be great for local and many others, especially given that a new monster campus by Shandong University has been built (and expanding) in Jimo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Wuhan's new metro look fabulous

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Guizhou will be the last provincial capital city
> in Southwest China to open a subway*
> View attachment 442009
> View attachment 442010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will Line 14 open?



2020 or 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> Wuhan's new metro look fabulous


Apart from that underground, Line 21 will also open, it's an elevated line to an outer district. 













cirr said:


> 2020 or 2021


So no new lines before 2020 in Shanghai?


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan Optics Valley Tram ready to open in 5 days!











*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Xiamen's second subway trains to use 
Permanent Magnetic Synchronous Machine







*

@TaiShang @cirr @powastick et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> Wuhan's new metro look fabulous


One station of the coming Wuhan Subway Line 8 is of military design.
The name of the station is Huangpu Road, as in Huangpu Milltary Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> One station of the coming Wuhan Subway Line 8 is of military design.
> The name of the station is Huangpu Road, as in Huangpu Milltary Academy.
> 
> View attachment 443247
> View attachment 443244
> View attachment 443245
> View attachment 443243
> View attachment 443246



Looks very distinct. Nice choice of colors. Each station having their own interior design features would make taking the metro even more fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Optics Valley Tram is ready for official inauguration on 18 Jan. 2018
Wuhan City, Central China


















*



TaiShang said:


> Looks very distinct. Nice choice of colors. Each station having their own interior design features would make taking the metro even more fun.


True.
Now you can't even call it a subway in China if they don't have their own unique design....
People will call it tasteless.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Subway Line 21 is ready for opening in Wuhan
7 days left

35km (10km underground, 25km elevated)
linking main city to outer districts 





















*

*Three subways to open next week in Wuhan!
Final section of Line 1
Line 8
Line 21*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

modern, clean, stylish, efficient, safety comes to mind. World class infra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> modern, clean, stylish, efficient, safety comes to mind. World class infra


The next 10-20 years will be critical in terms of urban transport development in China.
There will be at least 10 cities in China with a subway network longer than 500km in 2020-2030.
This month, nearly 20 lines will open.


*Southwest China city Nanning's second subway
Subway Line 2, 21km long, to open on 28 December 2017

Line 1 & 2
53.1km*
Now 2 major railway stations including the high-speed terminal 
and four long-distance bus terminal are connected together 
*





Continuous same-platform transfer model at two adjacent stations 








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Qingdao's second subway opened on 10 December 2017

Line 3*
connecting 4 major commercial areas 




*


















*
@terranMarine @Godman @Götterdämmerung @Bussard Ramjet @anant_s @powastick @Beast et al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

AndrewJin said:


> *Qingdao's second subway opened on 10 December 2017
> 
> Line 3*
> connecting 4 major commercial areas
> View attachment 443771
> 
> *
> View attachment 443767
> View attachment 443765
> View attachment 443766
> View attachment 443770
> View attachment 443768
> View attachment 443769
> *
> @terranMarine @Godman @Götterdämmerung @Bussard Ramjet @anant_s @powastick @Beast et al


Is Qingdao a major city?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

powastick said:


> Is Qingdao a major city?


I think so, though it is not a provincial capital.
The population of the entire municipality reaches 9+ million (main city + outer districts + county-level cities).
GDP reached 1 trillion yuan in 2016.






You can see from the map, the core urban districts are on the east coast of Jiaozhou Bay.






The estuary of Jianzhou Bay
You can see the peninsular where the city proper sits.
There is a tunnel at the entrance of the bay.
Another cross-bay bridge is closer to mainland.





*Expressway network in Jianzhou Bay region*





*Main city*







*New districts on the western coast*
including several bonded areas, tourist areas and agricultural/ecological protection areas






















*Qingdao Subway
470km in 2020s






Long-term: 807km




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943758487506612225

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Three subways open in Wuhan today!
And....go card-less with smart phone (android only)*


----------



## AndrewJin

*The second subway opens on 26 December 2017
Hefei City, Central China
*
Not politician, no grand ceremony,
just ordinary passengers announced inauguration 
*












Sharing bookstore





Hefei Subway*
Mid-term plan







*Hefei City*
*Ancient and future *

*



*




*







*

@TaiShang @powastick @terranMarine @Dungeness @Jlaw @samsara @Godman @Kaptaan @Chinese-Dragon et al


----------



## AndrewJin

*Guangdong Metro broke ridership record, 10.026 million on 31 Dec. 2017
*

@GS Zhou @powastick @cirr @TaiShang

*First Subway in Xiamen City opened on 31 December 2018
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's first subway with sea view opens to public*





A train runs on a sea wall in Xiamen, Fujian Province, December 31, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

The 30.3-kilometer subway line links the northern Jimei District to the southern downtown area, which is located near the UNESCO World Heritage listed Gulangyu Island. It takes about 50 minutes to pass through all 24 stations built along the new line. 

Construction started in April 2014. The first test runs were completed in October this year. 

Xiamen is perhaps best known around the world as the host city for the 2017 BRICS summit.







Photo taken on December 31, 2017 shows the sea views along Subway Line 1 in Xiamen, Fujian Province. [Photo/ Weibo.com]

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2018-01/01/content_50182002_2.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China's first subway with sea view opens to public*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A train runs on a sea wall in Xiamen, Fujian Province, December 31, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The 30.3-kilometer subway line links the northern Jimei District to the southern downtown area, which is located near the UNESCO World Heritage listed Gulangyu Island. It takes about 50 minutes to pass through all 24 stations built along the new line.
> 
> Construction started in April 2014. The first test runs were completed in October this year.
> 
> Xiamen is perhaps best known around the world as the host city for the 2017 BRICS summit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on December 31, 2017 shows the sea views along Subway Line 1 in Xiamen, Fujian Province. [Photo/ Weibo.com]
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/2018-01/01/content_50182002_2.htm


Will have more in Xiamen.

*Xiamen Subway 2025




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *China's first subway with sea view opens to public*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A train runs on a sea wall in Xiamen, Fujian Province, December 31, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The 30.3-kilometer subway line links the northern Jimei District to the southern downtown area, which is located near the UNESCO World Heritage listed Gulangyu Island. It takes about 50 minutes to pass through all 24 stations built along the new line.
> 
> Construction started in April 2014. The first test runs were completed in October this year.
> 
> Xiamen is perhaps best known around the world as the host city for the 2017 BRICS summit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on December 31, 2017 shows the sea views along Subway Line 1 in Xiamen, Fujian Province. [Photo/ Weibo.com]
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/china/2018-01/01/content_50182002_2.htm


240k ridership on the first day of 2018.
A good start.
5 lines in 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing Maglev officially started operation on 30 Dec. 2017*





















@TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @Kaptaan @Godman @anant_s @cirr @scope @BHarwana et al



AndrewJin said:


> *Beijing Maglev officially started operation on 30 Dec. 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @Kaptaan @Godman @anant_s @cirr @scope @BHarwana et al


More photos about Beijing's first maglev.
Low-speed Maglev could be the preferred choice for big cities' suburban transport

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> The next 10-20 years will be critical in terms of urban transport development in China.
> There will be at least 10 cities in China with a subway network longer than 500km in 2020-2030.
> This month, nearly 20 lines will open.
> 
> 
> *Southwest China city Nanning's second subway
> Subway Line 2, 21km long, to open on 28 December 2017
> 
> Line 1 & 2
> 53.1km*
> Now 2 major railway stations including the high-speed terminal
> and four long-distance bus terminal are connected together
> *
> View attachment 443746
> 
> 
> Continuous same-platform transfer model at two adjacent stations
> 
> View attachment 443747
> View attachment 443748
> 
> *
> View attachment 443744
> View attachment 443745
> View attachment 443743


*Southwest China city Nanning's second subway
Subway Line 2, 21km long, to open on 28 December 2017*

*Line 1 & 2
53.1km*





*More photos on the newly opened Subway Line 2









*
@rott @cirr @AViet @TaiShang @Three_Kingdoms @Godman @Kaptaan 
*

Nanning Nanning!
2018









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* BYD demonstrates self-driving SkyRail system *
By Chai Hua in Yinchuan | China Daily | Updated: 2018-01-11 09:15















China's biggest electric carmaker BYD launched an unmanned driving system for its monorail in Yinchuan, capital of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region, Jan 10, 2018.[Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn] 

China's biggest electric carmaker BYD on Wednesday officially showed the world its automatic driving technology with the launch of a self-driving monorail system in Yinchuan, capital of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region.

The company also plans to develop the technology for its buses on fixed routes, such as for airports and harbors, by around 2020 and even apply it to passenger vehicles in the future, according to one of the company's executives.

The SkyRail, which started operating last August with human drivers, has now become China's first driverless straddle-type monorail system with 100 percent proprietary intellectual property rights. In the second quarter of 2018, the new train will be officially put into use at a speed up to 80 kilometers per hour.

Carrying more than 100 people along a stretch of track in China Flower Expo Park in Yinchuan, BYD's SkyRail does not need a driver－in fact, there isn't even a driver's operation room.

It has realized the highest level of automatic driving for rail transportation. In the morning, it can "wake up" by itself, and do a "body check", such as checking its battery, lighting and air conditioning. Then it automatically initiates service for passengers, who can enter the stations via facial recognition, and puts itself to "sleep" again after work.

Chinese Huawei Technologies Co Ltd is providing the latest 4.5G eLTE service for SkyRail communication system.

BYD Chairman and President Wang Chuanfu said rail transit is the most ideal carrier of all transportation methods to implement unmanned driving for now, and the technology can substantially cut operating expenditure, 60 percent of which is labor cost.

He also said BYD will expand the technology to all SkyRail projects, including those overseas. It has signed construction agreements with about 20 cities in China as well as some international destinations, including Egypt and the Philippines.

The monorail business is now one of BYD's four key sectors, which also include cars, mobile phone components and batteries.

"The domestic market for monorail trains is as large as 10 trillion yuan ($153 billion) and for the international market, it will be about 3 trillion yuan, in the next 20 years," Wang said.

Unmanned rail transportation has been rapidly developing in China. Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou have set up self-driving trains, while an additional nine cities in China are building such routes, said Zhou Xiaoqin, executive vice-chairman of the China Association of Metros, at a forum in Beijing last November.

He said he believes fully automatic driving will gradually become standard technology for urban rail transit.

Developing automatic driving in the railway sector has been written into the latest national three-year action plan (2018-20) for upgrading the manufacturing business by the National Development and Reform Commission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

A manager of China's leading new energy vehicle maker BYD tries the facial recognition for starting a "Yungui" train during the launching of the "Yungui" system, a driverless monorail transit system, in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Region, Jan. 10, 2018. *The system "Yungui" was developed by China's leading new energy vehicle maker BYD and telecom giant Huawei.* A Yungui train ran on a rail four meters above ground at around 11 a.m. Wednesday in Yinchuan. Yungui trains keep safe distances from others, detect malfunctions, monitor passenger flow and use facial recognition, all automatically. The system is expected to be put into trial commercial operations in the second quarter of this year. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)





Journalists view a "Yungui" train during the launching of the "Yungui" system, a driverless monorail transit system, in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Region, Jan. 10, 2018. The system "Yungui" was developed by China's leading new energy vehicle maker BYD and telecom giant Huawei. A Yungui train ran on a rail four meters above ground at around 11 a.m. Wednesday in Yinchuan. Yungui trains keep safe distances from others, detect malfunctions, monitor passenger flow and use facial recognition, all automatically. The system is expected to be put into trial commercial operations in the second quarter of this year. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)













http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2018-01/11/content_50214549_5.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> *Southwest China city Nanning's second subway
> Subway Line 2, 21km long, to open on 28 December 2017*
> 
> *Line 1 & 2
> 53.1km*
> View attachment 447001
> 
> 
> *More photos on the newly opened Subway Line 2
> View attachment 447006
> View attachment 447002
> View attachment 447005
> *
> @rott @cirr @AViet @TaiShang @Three_Kingdoms @Godman @Kaptaan
> *
> 
> Nanning Nanning!
> 2018
> View attachment 447004
> View attachment 447007
> View attachment 447003
> *



Very impressive developments.
Thanks @AndrewJin ... et al for the magnificant news and photos.
We are number 1 in total subway mileage built in the world.
Who's next in mileage?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Work begins on central China maglev line*
Xinhua | Updated: 2018-01-12 13:38

CHANGSHA -- Central Chinese city of Changsha Thursday started building a medium-low-speed maglev test line.

The 5.4-kilometer line is expected to operate at a maximum speed of 200 kilometers per hour.

China Railway Construction Corporation will spend 10 billion yuan ($1.5 billion) building an industrial park to manufacture the line and other equipment.

Covering 15 hectares, the park is expected to be complete in December 2020 with an annual output of more than 10 billion yuan.

China's first medium-low-speed maglev line with maximum speed of 100 kilometers started operations in May 2016 in Changsha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Very impressive developments.
> Thanks @AndrewJin ... et al for the magnificant news and photos.
> We are number 1 in total subway mileage built in the world.
> Who's next in mileage?


The next is irrelevant.
China's competitor is China herself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> The next is irrelevant.
> China's competitor is China herself.



Doing exceptionally well ourselves is most important but we need to look over our shoulders and around for competitions as well as opportunities, constantly.
The War on Containing China is intensifying.
Foreign contracts are awarded to the bidding manufacturers based on irrational political intent.
Knowing me, Knowing you!

*知己知彼,百戰百勝*


----------



## AndrewJin

*27 Jan. 2018, Wuhan Subway breaks ridership record....
3.47 million *

Wuhan Subway Line 1 lift under repair, 
Platform staff protects 90-year-old passenger using the escalator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Beijing Maglev officially started operation on 30 Dec. 2017*
> 
> View attachment 446426
> 
> View attachment 446423
> View attachment 446427
> View attachment 446424
> View attachment 446422
> View attachment 446425
> 
> @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @Kaptaan @Godman @anant_s @cirr @scope @BHarwana et al
> 
> 
> More photos about Beijing's first maglev.
> Low-speed Maglev could be the preferred choice for big cities' suburban transport
> 
> View attachment 446428
> View attachment 446429
> View attachment 446430
> View attachment 446431


*One month of operation of Beijing Maglev*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China develops new driverless, carbon fiber monorail train*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-05 14:29:04|Editor: Liangyu




CHANGCHUN, Feb. 5 (Xinhua) -- China's leading train maker on Monday released its new driverless carbon-fiber monorail train.

CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles said the new generation of its driverless monorail train can endure extreme weather, with temperatures as low as minus 40 degrees Celsius.

Partly made of carbon-fiber composite, the new model is 25 percent lighter than a traditional train, which could reduce energy consumption by 22.7 percent.

Also as the world's leading train-maker, CRRC Changchun has more than 18,000 employees producing more than 8,000 trains each year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Guangzhou Tram 2018
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*BYD Monorail in Guilin near completion*
Guangxi, Southwest China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Urumqi's First Subway starts Trial RUN!
3-month
expected to official operate in late Jun

Mainland China's 32nd subway system *

@TaiShang @cirr @samsara @Three_Kingdoms @Kaptaan


Subway trains manufactured locally by CRRC Urumqi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan Optics Valley Tram officially opens!
First phase: 2 lines 










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's new maglev train prototype conducts successful test runs*
New China TV
Published on May 22, 2018

China's new maglev train prototype conducts successful test runs. The domestically-made maglev train is capable of speeds of 160 kph and will be mainly used for urban public transport and inter-city commute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

NANJING,Capital of CHINA eastern Jiangsu province,has updated its metro lines total number to 10
The number 10 line is put into official service on 26th May 2018 06:00 AM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's new maglev train rolls off production line*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-13 15:44:56|Editor: Yamei




CHANGSHA, June 13 (Xinhua) -- A new generation domestic medium-low-speed magnetic levitation (maglev) train rolled off the production line Wednesday in the central province of Hunan.

The train can run up to 160 km per hour, compared with the first generation's top speed of 100 km per hour, said Tong Laisheng, head of the maglev research institute of the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd., the developer.

It also has a 30-percent increase in traction efficiency and can carry up to 500 passengers with three carriages, Tong said.

China's first medium-low-speed maglev rail line was put into commercial operation in May 2016 in Changsha, capital of Hunan. The trains have run over 1.7 million km and carried nearly 6 million passengers.

The new model is suitable for operation between central and satellite cities while the old one is suitable for operation within a city.

CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive is also developing a more advanced maglev model with a top speed of 200 km per hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China's new maglev train rolls off production line*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-13 15:44:56|Editor: Yamei











Photo taken on June 13, 2018 shows the interior of China's new generation domestic medium-low-speed magnetic levitation (maglev) train at the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd., Zhuzhou of central China's Hunan Province. The new train rolled off the production line Wednesday and can run up to 160 km per hour, compared with the first generation's top speed of 100 km per hour. (Xinhua)

CHANGSHA, June 13 (Xinhua) -- A new generation domestic medium-low-speed magnetic levitation (maglev) train rolled off the production line Wednesday in the central province of Hunan.

The train can run up to 160 km per hour, compared with the first generation's top speed of 100 km per hour, said Tong Laisheng, head of the maglev research institute of the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd., the developer.

It also has a 30-percent increase in traction efficiency and can carry up to 500 passengers with three carriages, Tong said.

China's first medium-low-speed maglev rail line was put into commercial operation in May 2016 in Changsha, capital of Hunan. The trains have run over 1.7 million km and carried nearly 6 million passengers.

The new model is suitable for operation between central and satellite cities while the old one is suitable for operation within a city.

CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive is also developing a more advanced maglev model with a top speed of 200 km per hour.







Photo taken on June 13, 2018 shows China's new generation domestic medium-low-speed magnetic levitation (maglev) train at the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd., Zhuzhou of central China's Hunan Province. The new train rolled off the production line Wednesday and can run up to 160 km per hour, compared with the first generation's top speed of 100 km per hour. (Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan's second tram line!*
@Xinzhu Road & K11 shopping mall 









@TaiShang @powastick et al

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China train maker to deliver 120 km/h maglev in 2019*
Xinhua | Updated: 2018-07-03 21:32














CHANGCHUN -- CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles is expected to deliver the first of its new generation magnetic-levitation train to its customer in June 2019.

The new middle-to-low-speed maglev train can run at a speed of up to 120 km per hour, according to the CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles. The new generation train also has better shock and sound proofing capabilities.

The company has recently won a bid for a 38-km maglev line in the city of Qingyuan in south China's Guangdong Province, agreeing to provide the line its new maglev trains.

With a lower cost and shorter construction period, the middle-to-low-speed maglev system is appropriate for city commutes, as well as travel to nearby cities and tourist destinations.

CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles is also a producer of high-speed maglev trains. Its two high-speed maglev trains with a top speed of 500 km per hour now run on the world's first commercial maglev line in Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*CRRC rolls out Delingha tram*
04 Jul 2018



​
CHINA: CRRC’s Qingdao factory has rolled out the first tram for Delingha, which is expected to enter service by the end of the year in the city in Qinghai province.

The two-section low-floor tram is equipped with onboard energy storage that consists of a supercapacitor and lithium-titanate battery, which can be charged at stops in 30 sec.

The tram has a maximum speed of 70 km/h and capacity for 168 passengers.


CRRC rolls out Delingha tram - Metro Report

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Shanghai welcomes 5,000th Metro train carriage*
Jiang Xiaowei 16:07 UTC+8, 2018-07-19 





​Jiang Xiaowei / SHINE
The 5,000th Metro train carriage rolls into Beidi Road parking space in Shanghai on July 19, 2018. The train carriage was manufactured by CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd.





​Jiang Xiaowei / SHINE
The display on the train says it is Shanghai's 5,000th Metro train.





​Jiang Xiaowei / SHINE
The 5,000th Metro train carriage is parked in Beidi Road parking space in Shanghai on July 19, 2018. The train carriage was manufactured by CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's first home-grown maglev line popular among travelers*
New China TV
Published on Aug 4, 2018

China's first home-grown maglev line has been popular among travelers, with an average daily passenger flow exceeding 10,000. Find out what makes it special.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Shenzhen plans to have 33 metro lines by 2035*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-28 20:50:38|Editor: mmm




SHENZHEN, Aug. 28 (Xinhua) -- The southeastern Chinese metropolis of Shenzhen plans to build more metro lines in the coming 17 years in a bid to improve traffic within the city and boost links with nearby cities.

Shenzhen, which borders Hong Kong, plans to have 33 metro lines in operation with a total length of 1,335 km in 2035, according to Shenzhen Metro Group Co., Ltd., the city's dominant metro operator.

The city now has eight metro lines in operation with a total length of around 286 km. Several more lines with a length of 273 km are under construction.

Like Shenzhen, most major cities across China have ambitious plans for metro line construction as they seek to use an expanded metro system to ease traffic congestion and reduce car use to aid the fight against air pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China develops carbon fiber light rail train*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-08 00:06:53|Editor: Mu Xuequan




CHANGCHUN, Sept. 7 (Xinhua) -- China's leading train maker on Friday released its new-generation carbon-fiber light rail train at an exhibition held in Changchun, capital of northeast China's Jilin Province.

The body of the train is made of carbon fiber composite and weighs 30 percent less than those made of stainless steel, making it more energy-efficient, according to its manufacturer CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co. Ltd.

The material also provides better thermal and sound insulation performance than traditional metal, which makes the new train less noisy during operation, according to the company.

The train is designed to travel at 80 km per hour and can carry up to 368 passengers. It is equipped with a super-capacitor which can power it to run 10 km with a two-minute charge.

CRRC Changchun is a major train maker in China with more than 18,000 employees producing over 8,000 trains each year.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's leading train maker unveils carbon fiber metro vehicle at InnoTrans*
New China TV
Published on Sep 19, 2018

Metro train family has greener new member! Chinese company CRRC unveils its new generation of carbon fiber metro vehicle at InnoTrans trade fair in Berlin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hiseen

*CRRC Unveils their Lightest and New Advanced Energy-efficient Metro Train at InnoTrans 2018*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CRRC Announces Global Release of CETROVO Carbon-fibre Metro Vehicles*
26 Sep 2018 | Josephine Cordero Sapién

Chinese rolling stock manufacturer CRRC has announced the global release of its new generation of carbon-fibre metro vehicles, called CETROVO. Officially unveiled at InnoTrans on 18 September, the conference was attended by the Chinese ambassador in Germany, She Mingde, CRRC’s president, Sun Yongcai, the German technical expert Mr Hufenbach, CRRC’s vice-president Wang Jun and the company’s general manager, Ma Yunshuang. They jointly pressed the launch button to reveal the new metro vehicle. This event marked the first appearance of such a new-generation carbon-fibre metro vehicle in the world.






*CETROVO Metro Vehicle Details*
*Carbon-fibre composite materials*
This new generation of metro vehicles for China was developed using many advanced materials and technologies. They are at the cutting-edge when it comes to energy conservation and other green considerations. They also boast more comfort and intelligence compared to conventional metros. CRRC believes this vehicle is part of the trend in which future metro vehicles are going, which is that they will be both greener and more intelligent.

The carbon-fibre material means that the entire metro vehicle is 13% lighter compared to a standard model. Reducing the weight of rolling stock is a key component in reducing energy consumption. Carbon-fibre composite materials are particularly light-weight, while also being incredibly strong, making them perfect for use in rolling stock.

In the case of the CETROVO metro vehicle the vehicle body, the bogie frame, the cab, the equipment compartment and the equipment body are all made of carbon-fibre composite materials. A particular success has been the breakthrough in key technologies, e.g. the structural design and the manufacturing and moulding of large, complicated carbon-fibre components.

Related Posts: China: Shenzhen Airport Orders Automated People Mover from Bombardier​
Compared to a traditional metro vehicle, which is made of metals such as steel and aluminium alloys, the body, cab and equipment compartment of the CETROVO are 30% lighter, while the carbon-fibre bogie frame is 40% lighter compared to its traditional counterpart, lightening the entire vehicle by 13% in total.

Ding Sansan, CRRC Scientist and Deputy Chief Engineer of SRRC Sifang Co., Ltd, said:

“Though manufacturing costs of carbon fibre composite materials are higher than those of traditional metallic materials, they are lighter and more energy saving. Meanwhile, they have excellent performance in fatigue resistance, weather resistance and corrosion resistance. They may effectively guarantee no failures such as fatigue and corrosion of trains during the 30-year service period and reduce maintenance and thus reduce entire life-cycle costs.”​
*Further Reductions in Energy Consumption*
In addition to the use of light-weight carbon-fibre composite materials, the CETROVO metro vehicle features a new, efficient and energy-saving traction system. It has been upgraded and is now equipped with permanent magnet synchronous motor direct drive technology – conventional metros feature an asynchronous motor. Silicon carbide convertor assembly has also been used, which very much improves the vehicles’ tractive efficiency. Calculations suggest the new vehicles could boast an energy savings of 15%.

*Vehicle Configuration*
The CETROVO metro vehicle has been designed to be flexible. Traditionally, metro vehicles in China have exhibited a fixed formation with a set number of compartments. The CETROVO is flexible. It can run with a minimum of two compartments and up to twelve, depending on operating demands. Making changes to the configuration takes only five minutes. This is a very useful feature as passenger flow numbers vary hugely throughout the day. By adapting the metro vehicles to match demand, operations can be made as efficient as possible and energy consumption can further be reduced.

Related Posts: India: New Section of Hyderabad Metro Line 1 Opens​
This metro vehicle is also more capable of operating in extreme climatic and geographical environments, such as high and low temperatures (down to -40 degrees), high humidity and at an altitude of up to 2,500 metres.

*CETROVO Turning Radius*
These new metro vehicles feature an active radial system that monitors the vehicle as it enters into a bend. It is able to control the wheel set to run at the radial position of the bend, which hugely improves curve passing performance and makes the vehicles better adapted to small curves. The vehicle’s minimum turning radius is 80 metres – much less than that of a traditional metro. The upshot of this is also that wheel wear is reduced, which saves on maintenance costs.

*Power*
These CETROVO metro vehicles are able to run without external power. They contain an energy-storage system that is able to provide vehicles with traction power over a distance of 15km. In the event of a power failure these vehicles can still operate, and they can operate in areas without electricity, such as depots.

*Operating Speeds*
This metro has a top speed of 140km/h. It is equipped with unmanned operation technology, meaning everything from startup to acceleration / deceleration and stops at stations as well as door openings and closings and returns to the garage are performed without human intervention.

*Monitoring and Maintenance*
The CETROVO metro vehicle is equipped with more than 1,100 monitoring points that are designed to recognise in real-time whether the train is ‘healthy’. Early warning and remote maintenance capabilities are there to fix any abnormalities. Being able to maintain vehicles as and when they need it will make them safer and more reliable.

Related Posts: Alstom Appoints Ling Fang Senior Vice President of Asia Pacific Region​*Passenger Comfort*

The new metro vehicles have been fitted with advanced damping and noise-reduction technologies, making riding in them a more pleasant passenger experience. These metro vehicles have an interior noise level of 68db, compared to 71db of standard metro vehicles.

Track irregularities cause vibrations. Bogies are fitted with suspension systems to provide damping but in traditional systems this suspension is passive. The CETROVO metro vehicles have active suspensions. This system can detect vibration and adjust the suspension system to make it function optimally.




Interior of the CETROVO metro © Railway-News

*High-tech Services*
One of the main features for passengers on these metro vehicles is that they have videos played on the windows. With this technology the carriages have taken on touch control. The touch control windows are able to display a lot of information, such as the news and other websites. Passengers are able to buy tickets, watch live television and more. The same technology has been applied to the mirrors in the carriages.

Other intelligent features include the air-conditioning and lighting systems which adjust automatically depending on the environmental conditions to provide the best-possible level of comfort. The seats are self-cleaning and they come equipped with a hearing aid system for passengers with auditory impairments.

The new carbon-fibre CETROVO metro vehicles will now undergo testing. The next step is line commissioning.


CRRC Announces Global Release of CETROVO Carbon-fibre Metro Vehicles | Railway News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *CRRC Announces Global Release of CETROVO Carbon-fibre Metro Vehicles*
> 26 Sep 2018 | Josephine Cordero Sapién
> 
> Chinese rolling stock manufacturer CRRC has announced the global release of its new generation of carbon-fibre metro vehicles, called CETROVO. Officially unveiled at InnoTrans on 18 September, the conference was attended by the Chinese ambassador in Germany, She Mingde, CRRC’s president, Sun Yongcai, the German technical expert Mr Hufenbach, CRRC’s vice-president Wang Jun and the company’s general manager, Ma Yunshuang. They jointly pressed the launch button to reveal the new metro vehicle. This event marked the first appearance of such a new-generation carbon-fibre metro vehicle in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CETROVO Metro Vehicle Details*
> *Carbon-fibre composite materials*
> This new generation of metro vehicles for China was developed using many advanced materials and technologies. They are at the cutting-edge when it comes to energy conservation and other green considerations. They also boast more comfort and intelligence compared to conventional metros. CRRC believes this vehicle is part of the trend in which future metro vehicles are going, which is that they will be both greener and more intelligent.
> 
> The carbon-fibre material means that the entire metro vehicle is 13% lighter compared to a standard model. Reducing the weight of rolling stock is a key component in reducing energy consumption. Carbon-fibre composite materials are particularly light-weight, while also being incredibly strong, making them perfect for use in rolling stock.
> 
> In the case of the CETROVO metro vehicle the vehicle body, the bogie frame, the cab, the equipment compartment and the equipment body are all made of carbon-fibre composite materials. A particular success has been the breakthrough in key technologies, e.g. the structural design and the manufacturing and moulding of large, complicated carbon-fibre components.
> 
> Related Posts: China: Shenzhen Airport Orders Automated People Mover from Bombardier​
> Compared to a traditional metro vehicle, which is made of metals such as steel and aluminium alloys, the body, cab and equipment compartment of the CETROVO are 30% lighter, while the carbon-fibre bogie frame is 40% lighter compared to its traditional counterpart, lightening the entire vehicle by 13% in total.
> 
> Ding Sansan, CRRC Scientist and Deputy Chief Engineer of SRRC Sifang Co., Ltd, said:
> 
> “Though manufacturing costs of carbon fibre composite materials are higher than those of traditional metallic materials, they are lighter and more energy saving. Meanwhile, they have excellent performance in fatigue resistance, weather resistance and corrosion resistance. They may effectively guarantee no failures such as fatigue and corrosion of trains during the 30-year service period and reduce maintenance and thus reduce entire life-cycle costs.”​
> *Further Reductions in Energy Consumption*
> In addition to the use of light-weight carbon-fibre composite materials, the CETROVO metro vehicle features a new, efficient and energy-saving traction system. It has been upgraded and is now equipped with permanent magnet synchronous motor direct drive technology – conventional metros feature an asynchronous motor. Silicon carbide convertor assembly has also been used, which very much improves the vehicles’ tractive efficiency. Calculations suggest the new vehicles could boast an energy savings of 15%.
> 
> *Vehicle Configuration*
> The CETROVO metro vehicle has been designed to be flexible. Traditionally, metro vehicles in China have exhibited a fixed formation with a set number of compartments. The CETROVO is flexible. It can run with a minimum of two compartments and up to twelve, depending on operating demands. Making changes to the configuration takes only five minutes. This is a very useful feature as passenger flow numbers vary hugely throughout the day. By adapting the metro vehicles to match demand, operations can be made as efficient as possible and energy consumption can further be reduced.
> 
> Related Posts: India: New Section of Hyderabad Metro Line 1 Opens​
> This metro vehicle is also more capable of operating in extreme climatic and geographical environments, such as high and low temperatures (down to -40 degrees), high humidity and at an altitude of up to 2,500 metres.
> 
> *CETROVO Turning Radius*
> These new metro vehicles feature an active radial system that monitors the vehicle as it enters into a bend. It is able to control the wheel set to run at the radial position of the bend, which hugely improves curve passing performance and makes the vehicles better adapted to small curves. The vehicle’s minimum turning radius is 80 metres – much less than that of a traditional metro. The upshot of this is also that wheel wear is reduced, which saves on maintenance costs.
> 
> *Power*
> These CETROVO metro vehicles are able to run without external power. They contain an energy-storage system that is able to provide vehicles with traction power over a distance of 15km. In the event of a power failure these vehicles can still operate, and they can operate in areas without electricity, such as depots.
> 
> *Operating Speeds*
> This metro has a top speed of 140km/h. It is equipped with unmanned operation technology, meaning everything from startup to acceleration / deceleration and stops at stations as well as door openings and closings and returns to the garage are performed without human intervention.
> 
> *Monitoring and Maintenance*
> The CETROVO metro vehicle is equipped with more than 1,100 monitoring points that are designed to recognise in real-time whether the train is ‘healthy’. Early warning and remote maintenance capabilities are there to fix any abnormalities. Being able to maintain vehicles as and when they need it will make them safer and more reliable.
> 
> Related Posts: Alstom Appoints Ling Fang Senior Vice President of Asia Pacific Region​*Passenger Comfort*
> 
> The new metro vehicles have been fitted with advanced damping and noise-reduction technologies, making riding in them a more pleasant passenger experience. These metro vehicles have an interior noise level of 68db, compared to 71db of standard metro vehicles.
> 
> Track irregularities cause vibrations. Bogies are fitted with suspension systems to provide damping but in traditional systems this suspension is passive. The CETROVO metro vehicles have active suspensions. This system can detect vibration and adjust the suspension system to make it function optimally.
> 
> 
> 
> Interior of the CETROVO metro © Railway-News
> 
> *High-tech Services*
> One of the main features for passengers on these metro vehicles is that they have videos played on the windows. With this technology the carriages have taken on touch control. The touch control windows are able to display a lot of information, such as the news and other websites. Passengers are able to buy tickets, watch live television and more. The same technology has been applied to the mirrors in the carriages.
> 
> Other intelligent features include the air-conditioning and lighting systems which adjust automatically depending on the environmental conditions to provide the best-possible level of comfort. The seats are self-cleaning and they come equipped with a hearing aid system for passengers with auditory impairments.
> 
> The new carbon-fibre CETROVO metro vehicles will now undergo testing. The next step is line commissioning.
> 
> 
> CRRC Announces Global Release of CETROVO Carbon-fibre Metro Vehicles | Railway News


Looks like future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Celebrating National Day
Wuhan Subway Line 7 and Line 11 open today!
The 4th cross-Yangtze subway in Wuhan!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadows888

AndrewJin said:


> *Celebrating National Day
> Wuhan Subway Line 7 and Line 11 open today!
> The 4th cross-Yangtze subway in Wuhan!
> 
> View attachment 502300
> *



You have pictures of the new stations?


----------



## AndrewJin

shadows888 said:


> You have pictures of the new stations?





















Another major project opened yesterday, Wuhan's first dual-use Yangtze River tunnel which carries Subway Line 7 and a 6-lane road tunnel.

The road to the tunnel after many years of subway/tunnel construction on the National Day night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> View attachment 502529
> View attachment 502528
> 
> 
> View attachment 502531
> View attachment 502532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another major project opened yesterday, Wuhan's first dual-use Yangtze River tunnel which carries Subway Line 7 and a 6-lane road tunnel.
> 
> The road to the tunnel after many years of subway/tunnel construction on the National Day night
> View attachment 502530


288km!

China's 5th biggest subway network....
But this title will only be held until late this year......

On the same day, a new park opened outside a subway station














@TaiShang @shadows888 @cirr @Daniel808 @powastick et al

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*How metro is changing a city*

Wuhan's first metro, line 1, was built on the demolished old Beijing-Wuhan railway, transversing one of Wuhan's poorest regions on the outskirt of old Hankou downtown.

At that time, Wuhan was too poor to build a subway, therefore line 1 is the only metro that was entirely built on the viaducts. (along with Hankou Railway Station moved to outskirt of the city, of course, now, no longer outskirt anymore)

Now, all new lines are underground except for sections in the outer suburbs.
4 cross-Yangtze subways are in operation, considerably easing cross-River traffic.









However, the city landscape along line 1, once slums after slums, has been changed forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Beijing Tram on National Day*
*It's all about RED*

*
























*
@TaiShang @anant_s @eldarlmari @powastick @Daniel808 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> Another major project opened yesterday, Wuhan's first dual-use Yangtze River tunnel which carries Subway Line 7 and a 6-lane road tunnel.






*Mega project! Road-rail tunnel opens to traffic under Yangtze River*
New China TV
Published on Oct 4, 2018

Mega project! 2,600-meter-long road-rail tunnel opens to traffic under the Yangtze, China's longest river. It's the first of its kind in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> *Mega project! Road-rail tunnel opens to traffic under Yangtze River*
> New China TV
> Published on Oct 4, 2018
> 
> Mega project! 2,600-meter-long road-rail tunnel opens to traffic under the Yangtze, China's longest river. It's the first of its kind in China.


There are so many bridges/tunnels/subways across Yangtze River in Wuhan!
But still not enough!
We need another 5+subways and 5+ bridge/tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

AndrewJin said:


> There are so many bridges/tunnels/subways across Yangtze River in Wuhan!
> But still not enough!
> We need another 5+subways and 5+ bridge/tunnels.
> 
> View attachment 503166


The intensity of the bridge is matched with the level of economic development. If the economic development of Wuhan is stronger, then you can build the bridge on your own at your please. There is no reason for the Chinese central government's budget to support the wasteful infrastructure construction in Wuhan.

Is there really a big company in Wuhan, or even in Hubei? I really haven’t heard of it?
Have you heard of it?
Hefei has Meiling Company, Zhuzhou has train company, Wuhu is Chery Company, Zhuhai has Gree Group, and there is no need to mention Shenzhen (Huawei, Tencent, BYD, ZTE, Dajiang). Which famous company is there in Wuhan?


----------



## AndrewJin

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> The intensity of the bridge is matched with the level of economic development. If the economic development of Wuhan is stronger, then you can build the bridge on your own at your please. There is no reason for the Chinese central government's budget to support the wasteful infrastructure construction in Wuhan.
> 
> Is there really a big company in Wuhan, or even in Hubei? I really haven’t heard of it?
> Have you heard of it?
> Hefei has Meiling Company, Zhuzhou has train company, Wuhu is Chery Company, Zhuhai has Gree Group, and there is no need to mention Shenzhen (Huawei, Tencent, BYD, ZTE, Dajiang). Which famous company is there in Wuhan?


You should check SOEs and Donghu High-tech Zone.
In many cases, it is the small-medium high-tech companies that make more changes, Wuhan's high-tech industry is bigger than Zhuzhou/Wuhu/Zhuhai/Changsha/Zhengzhou etc combined.

You have mentioned mainly assembling companies that produce consumer products, how about those smaller ones that deliver key components? Of course _*ordinary *_people will never know which company produces their optical lines and laser machines. 

BTW, Wuhan receives NO financial assistance in terms of infrastructure from the Central Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Realtalk108

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> The intensity of the bridge is matched with the level of economic development. If the economic development of Wuhan is stronger, then you can build the bridge on your own at your please. There is no reason for the Chinese central government's budget to support the wasteful infrastructure construction in Wuhan.
> 
> Is there really a big company in Wuhan, or even in Hubei? I really haven’t heard of it?
> Have you heard of it?
> Hefei has Meiling Company, Zhuzhou has train company, Wuhu is Chery Company, Zhuhai has Gree Group, and there is no need to mention Shenzhen (Huawei, Tencent, BYD, ZTE, Dajiang). Which famous company is there in Wuhan?



Oooh. Shots fired!


----------



## AndrewJin

Realtalk108 said:


> Oooh. Shots fired!


A significant proportion of people around the world are using optics products from Wuhan, such as laser machines and optic fibres；Citizens in Wuhan have access to 100M internet with only 1000yuan per year thanks to that.
*1 million uni students studying in Wuhan;*
(without higher education in Wuhan, there will be no Xiaomi, half Shenzhen high tech zones will be empty)
*1.34 trillion yuan GDP in 2017，20000 dollars per capita (nominal), 10% growth rate;
4th largest bullet train base.
Nearly 3 million cars manufactured in 2017.*

And those Shanghai/Beijing-centric people are questing Wuhan about building infra to cater for 10 million people.
*I only see jokes, no shots.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wuhan Gov. Promises 51.1 km new subway to open in 2019
65km to open in 2020
Total subway length to reach 400+km in 2020!*


原标题：市人民政府关于印发武汉市综合交通体系三年攻坚实施方案（2018—2020年）的通知

2019年（通车51.1㎞）:
2号线南延线13.4㎞；
纸坊线16.7㎞；
蔡甸线16.1㎞；
8号线三期4.9㎞。

2020年（通车65㎞）:
8号线二期17.6㎞；
6号线二期15.1㎞；
16号线32.3㎞。

2018年及之前:288㎞；
＋2019年＋2020年=404㎞！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Huai'an Tram






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Sanya Tram in Trial Run
Sanya City, Hainan Island
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wenzhou's First Metro S1
starts trial operation 
140km/h













*

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## KAMDEV

miracle china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Post-modernism?
Changchun Metro*
Changchun City, Northeast China
























































@anant_s @Rasengan @TaiShang @Götterdämmerung @powastick @AViet et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Xi'an Subway Line 4 is ready to open!









*
As usual, every station will have a special logo related to the station's name.



















One subway station near a Tang Dynasty theme park.


















@TaiShang @powastick @eldarlmari @Gibbs @anant_s @Rasengan et al

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Of Course this is Chongqing!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Nanjing Hexi Tram!*
Nanjing City, Eastern China















@rott @TaiShang @powastick @anant_s @Game.Invade @Mista @Realtalk108

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Tram combined with the skyscrapers look so modern and upscale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Tram combined with the skyscrapers look so modern and upscale


Can also be romantic!!!

*Changchun Tram










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Intercity bullet train serves as Shanghai's metro services 
From downtown to outer suburb Jinshan District *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shanghai Subway Line 5 extension to open*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chongqing Subway Line 4 to open at the end of 2018*
and the northeast part of the Ring subway

*















*






















@TaiShang @powastick @Game.Invade @Realtalk108 @Götterdämmerung

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shanghai Shanghai!
Maglev & Subway Line 16




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Terra Cotta Warriors

An embarrassed Shandong provincial capitial --- Jinan.


----------



## TaiShang

Terra Cotta Warriors said:


> An embarrassed Shandong provincial capitial --- Jinan.



I think it is not a reason for embarrassment. I have been to Shandong Province and stayed in Jinan for a while. 

The reason Jinan does not have metro, people told me, is not due to a lazy or penniless local government, but due to the special geological form of the city. 

Otherwise, if Qingdao can have metro, Jinan would definitely have.

There are underground water reserves and springs all over the city. If an underground metro is built, the geological form will be destroyed. 

Perhaps the best solution is tramway, for Jinan. Currently, there is no tramway line there, I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I think it is not a reason for embarrassment. I have been to Shandong Province and stayed in Jinan for a while.
> 
> The reason Jinan does not have metro, people told me, is not due to a lazy or penniless local government, but due to the special geological form of the city.
> 
> Otherwise, if Qingdao can have metro, Jinan would definitely have.
> 
> There are underground water reserves and springs all over the city. If an underground metro is built, the geological form will be destroyed.
> 
> Perhaps the best solution is tramway, for Jinan. Currently, there is no tramway line there, I think.


Jinan Subway will open the first line in Jan. 2019， 50% elevated, 50% underground.
Second line in 2020, and another in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Jinan Subway will open the first line in Jan. 2019， 50% elevated, 50% underground.
> Second line in 2020, and another in 2021.
> 
> View attachment 512263



That would be a great improvement. When I was there there was already construction going on but people I asked were not sure that was going to be entirely elevated or partly underground. 

This will definitely contribute to the air quality by taking out some of the private cars from commuting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> That would be a great improvement. When I was there there was already construction going on but people I asked were not sure that was going to be entirely elevated or partly underground.
> 
> This will definitely contribute to the air quality by taking out some of the private cars from commuting.



Wuxi City's subway line 4 construction!
Great city needs great public transport!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> Wuxi City's subway line 4 construction!
> Great city needs great public transport!
> 
> View attachment 512562
> 
> View attachment 512563



*Wuxi Subway Line 3 Tunnel-through!










*

On the ground, entrances under construction for Subway line 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shanghai Subway Line 17 
to serve China International Import Expo*


Second station from Shanghai Hongqiao HSR Station 

















@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Shanghai Subway Line 17
> to serve China International Import Expo*
> 
> 
> Second station from Shanghai Hongqiao HSR Station
> View attachment 514905
> View attachment 514904
> View attachment 514902
> View attachment 514901
> View attachment 514903
> 
> 
> @TaiShang



Design looks more post-modern, new age style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of mainland's deepest undersea subway tunnel completed*
Xinhua | Updated: 2018-11-06 15:53





Screen shot from CCTV News shows the deepest undersea subway tunnel on the Chinese mainland. ​
QINGDAO - China announced Tuesday that construction has finished on its deepest undersea subway tunnel on the mainland.

The cross-sea subway tunnel, running 8.1 kilometers with 3.49 km of the line undersea, links the east and west parts of Qingdao, a coastal city in East China's Shandong province, said the China Railway No.3 Engineering Group.

It is the deepest undersea subway tunnel on the Chinese mainland, with its deepest section extending 88 meters under sea level, said the group, one of the constructors.

Construction of the tunnel started in September 2015, according to local media. It is part of a 59.97-km subway line that links downtown Qingdao with its Huangdao district, significantly cutting travel time from one side to the other.








​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

JSCh said:


> *Construction of mainland's deepest undersea subway tunnel completed*
> Xinhua | Updated: 2018-11-06 15:53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen shot from CCTV News shows the deepest undersea subway tunnel on the Chinese mainland. ​
> QINGDAO - China announced Tuesday that construction has finished on its deepest undersea subway tunnel on the mainland.
> 
> The cross-sea subway tunnel, running 8.1 kilometers with 3.49 km of the line undersea, links the east and west parts of Qingdao, a coastal city in East China's Shandong province, said the China Railway No.3 Engineering Group.
> 
> It is the deepest undersea subway tunnel on the Chinese mainland, with its deepest section extending 88 meters under sea level, said the group, one of the constructors.
> 
> Construction of the tunnel started in September 2015, according to local media. It is part of a 59.97-km subway line that links downtown Qingdao with its Huangdao district, significantly cutting travel time from one side to the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Qingdao is always a mysterious city for me even I am chinese myself!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Beijing subway line length extended to 637 km*

Xinhua, December 31, 2018

*The total length of operational subway lines in Beijing were extended to 637 km on Sunday with the trial operation of two extension lines.*

The Line 6 extension and the third and fourth phase of Line 8, which cover 28.6 km, went into trial operation on Sunday, hoping to ease traffic congestion in the capital city.

Beijing now has 22 metro lines. In 2017, the city's metro system measured 608 kilometers. Shanghai has the country's longest metro systems with a total length of 705 km in operation as of Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Automated metro train rolls off assembly line in Changchun*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-22 21:00:13|Editor: ZX

CHANGCHUN, Jan. 22 (Xinhua) -- An eight-car metro train, with the world's most advanced automated subway-line technology, for use in Chengdu rolled off the assembly line Tuesday in Changchun, northeast China's Jilin Province.

Two extra cars are added to the train, compared with conventional metro trains, to allow a larger passenger capacity during rush hours, experts with CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Company said.

With a maximum speed of 100 km per hour, the wide-body train can carry up to 3,456 passengers on a single trip.

Trains with the fourth grade automation system are capable of operating automatically, including with obstacle detection and remote control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China tests new generation of faster, bigger maglev*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-26 22:01:38|Editor: ZX

CHANGSHA, Jan. 26 (Xinhua) -- China's major train maker on Saturday tested a new generation of maglev train with a designed speed of 160 km per hour, about 60 percent faster than the current model, in Changsha, capital of central China's Hunan Province.

The new model has a 30-percent increase in traction efficiency and can carry six more tonnes in weight compared with the previous generation, according to Tong Laisheng, head of the maglev research institute of the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd., the developer.

It can carry up to 500 passengers with three carriages, Tong said.

China's first medium-low-speed maglev rail line was put into commercial operation in May 2016 in Changsha.

The new model is expected to lay a technical foundation for introducing medium-speed maglev train systems in the future, Tong said. CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive is also developing a more advanced maglev model with a top speed of 200 km per hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090504888235175936








CGTN ✔@CGTNOfficial
#Beijing airport express subway "White Whale" makes its debut; the driverless train to transport passengers to Beijing Daxing International Airport with a speed of over 160 km/h

107
3:00 PM - Jan 30, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chengdu unveils driverless metro train*
(People's Daily Online) 09:56, February 22, 2019








(Photo/scol.com.cn)​
Chengdu, capital of southwest China’s Sichuan Province, unveiled a train for its first driverless metro line – Line 9, on Feb. 19, scol.com.cn reported on Tuesday.

The train is 185 meters long, 3 meters wide and can run at speeds of up to 100 kilometers per hour. It is made of aluminum alloy and has a maximum passenger capacity of 3,496 people, the largest capacity of all metro services in Chengdu to date.

The first phase of Line 9 has now entered its debugging stage, said Zeng Jian, vice director of the new metro line department of Chengdu Rail Transit Group. He disclosed that 25 metro trains will go into service on Line 9, and besides three which will be produced in Changchun, capital of northeast China’s Jilin Province, the remaining 22 trains will all be produced locally by Chengdu Zhongche Changke Rail Vehicle Co., Ltd.

The trains used on Line 9 will all be equipped with the GoA4 fully-automatic driving system, the world’s most advanced automated urban metro subway system, and will feature functions such as automatic wake-up, automatic operation, and remote control.

The failure detection devices and network control system based on Ethernet enable the Line 9 trains to be both intelligent and safe.





(Photo/scol.com.cn)​
The metro trains will also be equipped with online detection systems for storage batteries, running gears and doors. With real-time data gathered from nearly 6,000 monitoring points being transmitted to the ground control center, metro operators can receive real-time vehicle data and improve operational efficiency.

The driverless metro line, built by Chengdu Zhongche Changke Rail Vehicle Co., Ltd, will go into trial operation in the second half of the next year as the city’s first metro line with a fully automatic rail transportation system complete with driverless metro trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Changzhou Metro Line 1 will be opened during the year.
Changzhou mobile phone station 2019-01-14 20:21:00
http://rev.uar.hubpd.com/static/tpl...AR-000405_374&tt_group_id=6646327529873342983









Before the end of December 2019, Changzhou citizens will enter the subway era. Let's take a look at the latest developments in Metro Line 1.






In the winter morning, the cold wind hits people, but the scene of the construction site is booming: steel workers, formwork workers, and concrete pouring workers are all busy.






Due to the late start of the new district park station and the complicated geological conditions, the three entrances and exits and the three wind pavilions were all overtime, adding manpower, all the working surfaces were started at the same time, and the construction process was also arranged more rationally. Make sure you have enough time and space






At present, the entire line of Line 1 is busy day and night. While successfully completing the three major nodes of “Tongtong”, “Railway” and “Chengtong”, the main structures of 29 stations on Line 1 have been completed, and most of the stations are carrying out auxiliary structures such as entrances and exits and wind pavilions. Construction, in addition, mechanical and electrical installation, decoration and decoration are also in full swing.

It is reported that the preparatory work before the trial operation is opened is interlocking. The main body and auxiliary facilities of all stations must be completed before the Spring Festival. The equipment will be commissioned in March, and the joint adjustment will be carried out in May. After that, there will be 3 months of no-load test operation. Only have the conditions for opening the trial operation. At the same time, the ground roads and greening along Line 1 will also be fully restored and open to the public with a new look.

http://rev.uar.hubpd.com/static/tpl...AR-000405_374&tt_group_id=6646327529873342983

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*High-definition big picture, Changzhou Metro Line 1 station leader~（China Jiangsu Province)*
常州房天下 2019-02-20 11:15:44
地铁1号线的开通试运营
https://www.toutiao.com/a6659916065058849292/
是常州人民翘首期盼的事

2月19日

常州轨道交通发展有限公司副总经理胡导云

做客《新闻夜班车》








*带你了解地铁1号线车站*





1号线一期工程共29座车站


车站设计采取

标准站与重点站相结合的方式

标准站一线一景，强调标准统一

重点站一站一景，彰显其特色

目前大部分的车站都在进行

装饰装修和设备调试的工作

小编先带大家看一下

地铁1号线车站几个重点站的高清大图

常州北站





















常州北站，主要体现交通发展的日新月异，采取的中间吊顶形式，用了动车穿梭的理念。给人一种发车密度很高，车辆穿梭比较频繁，速度很快的感觉。

奥体中心站




















奥体中心站，运用奥运五环元素，体现奥林匹克精神，柱面上配上各种运动元素的剪影。

市民广场站















广场是老百姓休憩的地方，也是城市的绿化休闲场所，车站的装修设计选取“树”这个元素，中间是一棵树干，顶面用了树冠的形式，并且延伸到局部的文化墙墙面上，寓意着寓意“前人栽树，后人乘凉”，也寓意着常州是一个生态文明城市。

常州火车站













将老常州火车站建筑元素融入到设计中，让乘客到了车站里，能够唤醒一种城市记忆。

同济桥车站



















模拟大成原厂房的空间氛围，突出常州作为民族工业发祥地之一的历史地位。

高架车站













阳湖路站和南夏墅站两个是高架车站，把钢结构的自然美和周边的工业文明结合起来。

另外，据胡导云介绍，在1号线重点车站，尤其是线路比较长的车站，会考虑利用地下空间的资源，来布置一些便民的商业设施。例如文化宫站，有两层的地下便民设施和负三层的停车。

看完以上这些

对于常州地铁1号线

大家是不是了解更多了

让我们一起期待年底的试运营

期待1号线闪亮登场

期待地铁时代的到来

（来源：CBS新闻中心）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹

*jinan metro is officially open 












*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*How to add a station to a working subway line*
New China TV
Published on Jun 7, 2019

You might not think it, but adding new station to a subway line while it's in operation is a real engineering challenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139782087248977921







People's Daily, China✔@PDChina

The 41-km Metro Airport Line connecting #Beijing's newly built Daxing Int’l Airport has begun no-load trial runs on Saturday. The trains run at an average speed of 117 km/h, with the maximum speed up to 160 km/h.












104
2:30 PM - Jun 15, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dinky

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *High-definition big picture, Changzhou Metro Line 1 station leader~（China Jiangsu Province)*
> 常州房天下 2019-02-20 11:15:44
> 地铁1号线的开通试运营
> https://www.toutiao.com/a6659916065058849292/
> 是常州人民翘首期盼的事
> 
> 2月19日
> 
> 常州轨道交通发展有限公司副总经理胡导云
> 
> 做客《新闻夜班车》
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *带你了解地铁1号线车站*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1号线一期工程共29座车站
> 
> 
> 车站设计采取
> 
> 标准站与重点站相结合的方式
> 
> 标准站一线一景，强调标准统一
> 
> 重点站一站一景，彰显其特色
> 
> 目前大部分的车站都在进行
> 
> 装饰装修和设备调试的工作
> 
> 小编先带大家看一下
> 
> 地铁1号线车站几个重点站的高清大图
> 
> 常州北站
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 常州北站，主要体现交通发展的日新月异，采取的中间吊顶形式，用了动车穿梭的理念。给人一种发车密度很高，车辆穿梭比较频繁，速度很快的感觉。
> 
> 奥体中心站
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 奥体中心站，运用奥运五环元素，体现奥林匹克精神，柱面上配上各种运动元素的剪影。
> 
> 市民广场站
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 广场是老百姓休憩的地方，也是城市的绿化休闲场所，车站的装修设计选取“树”这个元素，中间是一棵树干，顶面用了树冠的形式，并且延伸到局部的文化墙墙面上，寓意着寓意“前人栽树，后人乘凉”，也寓意着常州是一个生态文明城市。
> 
> 常州火车站
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 将老常州火车站建筑元素融入到设计中，让乘客到了车站里，能够唤醒一种城市记忆。
> 
> 同济桥车站
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 模拟大成原厂房的空间氛围，突出常州作为民族工业发祥地之一的历史地位。
> 
> 高架车站
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 阳湖路站和南夏墅站两个是高架车站，把钢结构的自然美和周边的工业文明结合起来。
> 
> 另外，据胡导云介绍，在1号线重点车站，尤其是线路比较长的车站，会考虑利用地下空间的资源，来布置一些便民的商业设施。例如文化宫站，有两层的地下便民设施和负三层的停车。
> 
> 看完以上这些
> 
> 对于常州地铁1号线
> 
> 大家是不是了解更多了
> 
> 让我们一起期待年底的试运营
> 
> 期待1号线闪亮登场
> 
> 期待地铁时代的到来
> 
> （来源：CBS新闻中心）



beautiful metro's


----------



## JSCh

*Wuhan to test 'sky train' this year*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-06-19 16:49



A 'Skytrain' starts trial runs in Qingdao, Shandong province on July 20, 2017. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

China Railway Science & Industry Group Corp (CRSIC) in Wuhan is developing a suspended monorail vehicle known as a "sky train", which is expected to be in operation by the end of year, cnhubei.com reported on Tuesday.

The report said that the train's main body is almost complete.

Designed similarly to subway train, the suspension train was built with each carriage to measure 11 meters long and 2.4 meters wide. 

A one-kilometer railway line suspended 500 meters above the ground for trial operation is also under construction.

According to Wang Yinglin, director of CRSIC's New Railway Research Institute, the train can travel at a maximum speed of up to 70 kilometers per hour, making it the fastest of its kind in China.

Each train, comprising three or five carriages, is capable of carrying up to 300 or 400 passengers, respectively, with the total number of riders expected to reach 10,000 an hour.

"Compared with other railway transportations such as the underground subway, light rail or tram, suspended railway occupies less space, has a wider view and is also easier to arrange, which along with its strong climbing capability, make it particularly well-suited for the outskirts of big cities, as well as medium-sized cities and tourist attractions with heavy traffic," he said.

China is now the third country in the world to develop this kind of technology, after Germany and Japan.

A number of cities including Leshan in Sichuan and Hanzhong in Shaanxi provinces have put forward their plans to develop sky trains, while a suspension railway made by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd, began testing in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's new carbon fiber subway completes trial operation*
China Plus Published: 2019-06-20 12:09:23

Lighter and more energy-efficient, a carbon fiber subway train with six carriages completed a test run, said CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co. on Wednesday.



A carbon fiber subway train consisting of six carriages completes its first test run. [Photo: IC]

The new generation of carriages is made of carbon fiber composite which reduces weight by 13%, and the use of a silicon carbide inverter and a permanent magnet synchronous traction motor can save 15% of the energy consumption, said Ding Sansan, deputy chief engineer of the company.

The train can run up to 140 kilometers per hour.

The windows of the carriages are touch screens allowing passengers to go online. De-noising equipment will reduce the noise inside carriages to less than five decibels.

The number of carriages is also switchable, ranging from two to twelve based on the passenger flow.



A staff member displays how to use the touch screen on the window of the carriage. [Photo: IC]





​The inside of the carriage is seen. [Photo: IC]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's first cross-Yellow River metro line begins trial operation*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-23 23:02:27|Editor: ZX

LANZHOU, June 23 (Xinhua) -- The first metro line running under the Yellow River, China's second longest river, started trial operation on Sunday in Lanzhou, capital of northwest China's Gansu Province.

The city is located on the upper reaches of China's "mother river," which runs 5,464 km from west to east before entering the Pacific.

The fast urban transit has been a dream for 3 million residents in the city, where the river runs through the middle, creating a heavy traffic pressure on the road bridge. Construction of the metro line started in 2014.

The 25.9-km long section in service on Sunday is the first phase of Lanzhou Metro Line 1, passing through four urban districts of Lanzhou from east to west.

The first metro line in Lanzhou is also the first rail transit line crossing the Yellow River in China. The tunnel passes through a pebble layer with a depth of 200 to 300 meters, which is highly permeable and unstable.

"The metro construction has accumulated experiences for other cross-river urban rail and tunnel construction in similar geological and stratigraphic conditions," said Duan Tingzhi, chairman of the Lanzhou Rail Transit.

Huang Jianwei, deputy secretary-general of the China Urban Rail Transit Association, said that by the end of 2018, a total of 35 cities in China had opened 185 urban rail transit lines with an operation mileage of 5,761 km.



































​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Suspended rail transit system unveiled at university in Jiangxi, China*
Oct 14, 2019
New China TV

A new suspended maglev rail system is unveiled at a university in Jiangxi, China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Deploys World's First Commercial Hydrogen Streetcar*
XU WEI
DATE : NOV 29 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China Deploys World's First Commercial Hydrogen Streetcar​
(Yicai Global) Nov. 29 -- The world's first commercially operated hydrogen energy streetcar was officially commissioned into use in Foshan, Guangdong province today, China News Service reported.

The hydrogen energy trolley line, which had total investment of CNY1.07 billion (USD152 million), runs for 17.4 kilometers, the local government said. The completed 6.57-kilometer first phase has a 70 kilometer-per-hour top speed and accommodates up to 285 riders.

Each tram car is equipped with six gas storage tanks with a 20-kilogram hydrogen storage capacity.

The southeastern Chinese city will add 80 hydrogen-powered buses, the local government pledged.


----------



## JSCh

*



*​*Macau’s first-ever railway to start today | Macau News*
10 Dec, 2019

The Taipa section of the long-delayed Light Rail Transit (LRT), which also covers Cotai, will finally start service this Tuesday afternoon, and passengers can take rides free of charge until December 31, the government-owned operator has announced.

According to a statement on Friday by the operator, officially named “Macao Light Rapid Transit Corporation, Limited” in English, Macau’s first-ever railway will be inaugurated this morning, and the first ride will depart from the Taipa Ferry Terminal station – the eastern terminus of the Taipa section – at 3:33 p.m.

During the three-week free-of-charge period, passengers need to obtain a one-way ticket from LRT staff at ticket gates to enter the paid area to take a ride, the statement said.

The statement said that the company will announce the LRT fare system in due course.

The government has indicated that the LRT fare system will be similar to the city’s public bus fare system – passengers will have to pay a full fare when using a ticket while they will have a discounted fare when using a stored-value LRT card. However, the government has also indicted that there will be a major difference between the two fare systems – the actual LRT fare will depend on the number of stations a passenger passes on a trip – which is different from the public bus fare system which charges a single fare irrespective of the number of bus stops during a passenger’s bus ride. The government has also said that the LRT fares will be a little bit higher than the public bus fares.

The government has spent 11 billion patacas on the LRT Taipa section project, including the construction, the rolling stock and the setting-up of the system.

The LRT was first proposed by the government in the early 2000s. However, the main construction – the Taipa section – only started in 2012.

The LRT project, namely the first phase consisting of the Taipa section and a section along the east coast of the peninsula, was initially budgeted at 4.2 billion patacas in 2007, when the government expected it to come into service in late 2011.

The government announced its construction plan for the LRT first phase in 2009 with the budget rising to 7.5 billion patacas, when the government expected it to come into service in 2014. Construction of the LRT first phase was initially slated to get off the ground in 2010. However, construction only started in 2012 due to appeals by bidders against the outcome of the public tender for the project.

In 2014, the government expected the Taipa section of the LRT first phase – that is, not including the section along the peninsula’s east coast – to come into operation in 2016.

Secretary for Transport and Public Works Raimundo do Rosário, who took office in December 2014, told lawmakers in late 2015 that the government “provisionally” expected the LRT Taipa section to start operating in 2019. Since early this year, the government had repeatedly reaffirmed that the Taipa section will start operating before the 20th anniversary of Macau’s return to the motherland.

The 9.3-kilometre-long Taipa section has 11 stations.

The government now aims for the LRT section connecting Taipa and Barra – via Sai Van Bridge – to be completed in 2022 or 2023. The ongoing Taipa-Barra LRT section project, including Barra station on the southernmost tip of the peninsula – is budgeted at 4.5 billion patacas. “Barra” is Portuguese for “harbour entrance”. The Chinese name of the station is Ma Kok – due to the nearby Ma Kok (A Ma) Temple.

The government still does not have a final plan for the LRT project on the peninsula.

According to Friday’s statement, the LRT Taipa section will operate from 6:30 a.m. to 11:15 p.m. from Mondays to Thursdays, and from 6:30 a.m. to 11:59 p.m. from Fridays to Sundays and on public holidays. Each train is expected to depart every five to 10 minutes.

The government signed an 80-month contract with Hong Kong’s MTR Corporation in April last year for the latter to operate the LRT Taipa section for five years as well as to provide assistance in the run-up to the start of its operation.

The LRT project had been planned and supervised by the Transport Infrastructure Office (GIT) – a government “project team” established in 2007 – until it was replaced on October 1 by “Macao Light Rapid Transit Corporation, Limited”, a company fully owned by the government which was established earlier this year.

According to the Macau Post Daily, the government signed a 10-year agreement with Macao Light Rapid Transit Corporation, Limited in late September for the operation and maintenance of the LRT system.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese mainland's first undersea subway tunnel starts operation*
(People's Daily Online) 13:20, December 26, 2019





_A station of the Xiamen metro Line 2. (Photo/xmgdjt.net)_

The first undersea subway tunnel of China started official operation on Dec. 25 as southeast China’s Xiamen announced the opening of its metro Line 2.

The metro line, designed by China Railway Siyuan Survey and Design Group Co., Ltd., is the second metro line of Xiamen. It covers a length of 41.6 kilometers with 32 underground stations.

The undersea section of the metro line is 2,784 meters long, and it takes around 3 minutes to complete the length.

“The undersea section was the hardest part in Xiamen’s history of subway construction,” said Wang Jinlong, chief designer of the metro line, referring to the 2,784-meter tunnel that took the constructers 1,137 days to complete.

“The time explains the difficulty,” Wang added.

The undersea tunnels of Xiamen metro Line 2 and the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge have accumulated valuable experience and built vital technical reserve for China’s future construction of cross-strait tunnels, said Qian Qihu, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering at a recent technical evaluation seminar for the metro line.





























​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Inner Mongolia's first subway line opens*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-29 13:38:39|Editor: mingmei

HOHHOT, Dec. 29 (Xinhua) -- North China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region opened its first-ever subway line in Hohhot, its capital city, on Sunday.

The 21.72-km-long metro line of 20 stations offer service to the four urban districts of Hohhot with a maximum capacity of 2,062 passengers and a top speed of 80 km per hour.

The new metro line will greatly relieve the pressure on public transportation in the city, said Liu Zhanying, chairman of Hohhot Urban Rail Transit Co., Ltd.

The city, with a population of over 3 million residents, is among the top ten Chinese cities with the worst traffic flows, according to a report issued by AutoNavi Software Co., Ltd. and the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences in early 2019.

China has more than 30 cities with operational metro systems, and that figure is projected to reach 50 by 2020 as more cities complete their urban rail projects.


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of longest undersea subway tunnel completed*
Xinhua, January 21, 2020

Construction of the longest undersea subway tunnel in China was completed Monday in Qingdao, a coastal city in Shandong Province.

The 5.4-km-long tunnel, between the stations of Dayang and Qingdao North, is part of the Subway Line No. 8 project in Qingdao.

The eastern side of the tunnel was dug by the slurry shield method, while the western side by the mining method, said Wang Zili, chief engineer of the project with the China Railway Group, the company responsible for the construction.

Multiple measures, including the utilization of a robotic arm, were adopted to avoid water and mud bursts, Wang said.

The tunnel has surpassed the cross-sea tunnel of the Qingdao's Subway Line No. 1, which has 3.49 km of the line undersea, becoming the longest undersea subway tunnel in China, according to the China Railway Group and the Qingdao Metro Group, operator of the subway lines.

The Subway Line No. 8, which will run 61.4 km with 18 stations designed, will connect the international airport of Jiaodong and railway stations of Jiaozhou North, Hongdao and Qingdao North, linking the city proper of Qingdao, the economic zone of Hongdao and the city of Jiaozhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

*Xuzhou Approves USD7.7 Billion Subway Plan as Regulators Get Back to Work*

LIN XIAOZHAO
DATE : FEB 11 2020/SOURCE : YICAI





Xuzhou Approves USD7.7 Billion Subway Plan as Regulators Get Back to Work


(Yicai Global) Feb. 11 -- The National Development and Reform Commission, China's top economic planner and price setter, has approved a CNY53.6 billion (USD7.7 billion) urban rail transit plan in Xuzhou as authorities begin to return to work following the Chinese New Year holiday, which was extended due to the outbreak of the novel coronavirus from Wuhan.

*The rail program includes the second phase of Line 3 of city's subway and the first phase of Lines 4, 5 and 6, the NDRC said online yesterday. The work is scheduled to be completed in 2024 and will be 40 percent funded by the local finance department, with the remainder coming mostly from bank loans with some other borrowing.*

China pushed back the return to work of many companies after the Chinese New Year following an outbreak of a new coronavirus that claimed 100 lives yesterday and now has a death toll of over 1,000, according to official data. A large number of organizations are asking employees to work from home in a bid to prevent further spread of the disease.

There are still a lot of shortcomings in China's infrastructure and public service sectors, especially as the economy is undergoing a new phase of transformation, Ding Changfa, an associate professor at Xiamen University's economics department, told Yicai Global. The population is flowing rapidly into central cities and transit development can ease traffic and accelerate the flow of people and goods, he added.

Xuzhou opened its metro system in September and has two lines under construction. Ultimately, it will have 11 lines spanning 323.1 kilometers, with seven lines in the central urban area and four express routes in the outskirts.

There were 40 Chinese mainland cities with subway systems as of the end of 2019, with a total length of 6.7 million kilometers. The NDRC approved three new metro construction plans last year, in Zhengzhou, Xi'an and Chengdu, covering 486.3 kilometers with investment of CNY342.6 billion.

https://yicaiglobal.com/news/xuzhou...on-subway-plan-as-regulators-get-back-to-work


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268456272774365184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268449305490161664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278946579487940608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297836047955623936
People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

Quick charge! A self-driving supercapacitor tram has rolled off the production line in C China’s Hunan. This eco-friendly tram can run for 5km after charging for 30s, with a max speed of 70km/h. With a capacity of 500 passengers, it will operate at Kunming Changshui Intl Airport.






6:00 PM · Aug 24, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Enigma SIG

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297836047955623936
> People's Daily, China @PDChina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Quick charge! A self-driving supercapacitor tram has rolled off the production line in C China’s Hunan. This eco-friendly tram can run for 5km after charging for 30s, with a max speed of 70km/h. With a capacity of 500 passengers, it will operate at Kunming Changshui Intl Airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6:00 PM · Aug 24, 2020



First time I heard of supercapacitors. Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310504524063281152People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China's 1st new energy tram, the Huangpu Tram Line 1, powered with a "super capacitor and lithium-titanate battery", was completed in S China's Guangdong, on Sat. Charging takes less than 30 seconds, and can reach a dynamic balance of energy consumption and supply.

5:00 PM · Sep 28, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326026801081065472Modern China @PDChinaBusiness
China state-affiliated media

China’s self-developed suspended monorail vehicle, known as "sky train”, with a max speed of 80km/h has completed its unmanned trial operation on a test line of 800m in Wuhan, C China’s Hubei, on Monday. The 2.1km sightseeing rail line will have 3 stations along the route.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

AndrewJin said:


> *Sanya Tram in Trial Run
> Sanya City, Hainan Island
> 
> View attachment 504483
> View attachment 504473
> View attachment 504476
> View attachment 504480
> View attachment 504482
> *




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326862160039981062

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336644980002217984CRRC Corporation Ltd @CRRC_global

A few days ago, a new generation of straddle monorail trains developed by #CRRC Sifang successfully passed their tests and officially rolled off the production line. These large-capacity monorail trains operate on a permanent magnet traction system and can go up to 100km/h.










8:12 PM · Dec 9, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Construction of longest undersea subway tunnel completed*
> Xinhua, January 21, 2020
> 
> Construction of the longest undersea subway tunnel in China was completed Monday in Qingdao, a coastal city in Shandong Province.
> 
> The 5.4-km-long tunnel, between the stations of Dayang and Qingdao North, is part of the Subway Line No. 8 project in Qingdao.
> 
> The eastern side of the tunnel was dug by the slurry shield method, while the western side by the mining method, said Wang Zili, chief engineer of the project with the China Railway Group, the company responsible for the construction.
> 
> Multiple measures, including the utilization of a robotic arm, were adopted to avoid water and mud bursts, Wang said.
> 
> The tunnel has surpassed the cross-sea tunnel of the Qingdao's Subway Line No. 1, which has 3.49 km of the line undersea, becoming the longest undersea subway tunnel in China, according to the China Railway Group and the Qingdao Metro Group, operator of the subway lines.
> 
> The Subway Line No. 8, which will run 61.4 km with 18 stations designed, will connect the international airport of Jiaodong and railway stations of Jiaozhou North, Hongdao and Qingdao North, linking the city proper of Qingdao, the economic zone of Hongdao and the city of Jiaozhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339103098569015297

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348872338268450817People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China's 7th-generation 200km/h maglev train was unveiled recently. With an array of key technological breakthroughs, the new maglev train’s energy consumption and weight are reduced by 60% and 30%, respectively.








2:00 PM · Jan 12, 2021


----------



## shi12jun

China is already the country with the largest subway mileage in the world.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385428212684099585China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

World's first 160km/h #maglev transportation system was unveiled in Chengdu, SW China's Sichuan on Wednesday. The train can reach a maximum speed of 169km/h on the low-to-medium-speed test line in Chengdu. It can save over 30% construction and operation costs.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348872338268450817People's Daily, China @PDChina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> China's 7th-generation 200km/h maglev train was unveiled recently. With an array of key technological breakthroughs, the new maglev train’s energy consumption and weight are reduced by 60% and 30%, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:00 PM · Jan 12, 2021


中国中车​5月26日 18:40 来自 微博 weibo.com​#磁悬浮# 【噔噔蹬蹬，新一代时速200公里磁浮列车闪亮登场】最高200km/h的运行速度，采用碳纤维轻量化复合材料和“永磁同步中间驱动+F轨永磁电磁悬浮”等关键技术，实现了中低速磁浮和高速磁浮技术的完美融合，具有牵引效率高、悬浮能耗低、转弯半径小、爬坡能力强、运行噪声低等特点，是全新新一代灵活、轻捷、绿色、智慧型的磁浮列车，想不想带回家乡，心动不如行动。




@国资小新​
*CRRC*
At 18:40 on May 26 from Weibo

[A new generation of 200 kilometers per hour maglev train debuts]

The maximum operating speed is 200km/h, using carbon fiber lightweight composite materials and key technologies such as "permanent magnet synchronous intermediate drive + F track permanent magnet electromagnetic levitation" to achieve the perfect fusion of medium and low speed maglev and high speed maglev technologies. It has the characteristics of high traction efficiency, low levitation energy consumption, small turning radius, strong climbing ability, and low operating noise. It is a new generation of flexible, light, green and intelligent maglev trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470954061109202946

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476414334175784971

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481480098704416768


----------



## JSCh

Chinese manufacturer CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive said Thur that tests have been completed for its next generation of commercial maglev train. The 200 km/h self-driving train has achieved multiple tech breakthroughs and will be applied to intercity and urban lines of 50 km to 200 km.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501830465493291008


----------



## JSCh

China Daily 中国日报
#Chinese manufacturer CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd. said Thursday that tests have been completed for its next generation of commercial #maglev #train.


----------



## JSCh

China's first subway train equipped with a 120 km/h permanent magnet traction system rolled off the production line Wednesday in Zhuzhou, C China's Hunan. The six-car, Type B train-set with a maximum capacity of 2,032 passengers will run on a metro line in E China's Jiangsu.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605835530981081089


----------



## aziqbal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604601644410339329


----------

